# Gas and electric rises



## mrs phas

I know we had a similar thread a month or so ago,
But
Today it became real
I got the email from my energy supplier (BG) with my new estimated yearly billing costs ( I have a prepay smart meter, so they don't have to 'estimate' anything)

My gas








my electric










So I, on a disabled pension, am going to have to find an extra £800+ per year, from 1st April, without any uplift in benefits or pension, other than a government levied £200 in October, whether I want it or not
Thank God Matt lives with me, as without him I'd never manage it
This, of course, is without any extra rise that may be levied, due to having to use world reserves, rather than cheap Russian gas, when Putin plugs the lines

Anyone else had their rise confirmed?


----------



## Jobeth

Have you looked to see if there are fixed deals available? Mine is set until September but I expect it will rise then.


----------



## Jesthar

Jobeth said:


> Have you looked to see if there are fixed deals available? Mine is set until September but I expect it will rise then.


No-one is offering them at the moment, last I heard. Or if they are they are way above the variable tarrifs right now due to the uncertainty


----------



## Jobeth

Jesthar said:


> No-one is offering them at the moment, last I heard. Or if they are they are way above the variable tarrifs right now due to the uncertainty


Eon have a 2 year fixed one but when I clicked on the link to check it said they were updating their tariffs.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Russia does not provide a substantial amount of the UK's energy. Around half is produced in the UK (according to Mr Jeremy Vine from BBC radio 2) and the rest are usually from Scandinavian countries so at least we won't go without energy if Russia pulls the plug (however, our prices _would_ be affected).

Those prices are horrifying and I'm so sorry you're being faced with them through no fault of your own. I'm dreading ours as I know I can't afford it with my own pay check. Like you, I don't live alone so I am fortunate enough to have someone else to burden the cost with me. Horrible stuff though.


----------



## NaomiM

Our energy company went bust and we got moved to Shell by default. Just had the latest bill - they reckon they're going to charge us £400 a month!! (Just for contrast, we were paying around £80/month before!)


----------



## Deguslave

I'm dreading my bills, I'm disabled so I have to keep the heating on. I live alone and on benefits.


----------



## Lyracollie

Honestly really dreading it, we haven't been able to afford heating at all this winter as our heating system is just so expensive and the council are going to take 2+ years to fit in a better one.


----------



## Boxer123

I just don’t know how people are going to manage. These are crazy prices.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pre pay meters are expensive… is there any way you can get it changed?


----------



## rona

NaomiM said:


> Our energy company went bust and we got moved to Shell by default. Just had the latest bill - they reckon they're going to charge us £400 a month!! (Just for contrast, we were paying around £80/month before!)


This is the trouble with DD, they can basically take what they want for a while and it takes months for you to get a rebate.
The house I've ,moved into and just registered with the existing company, has always been paid on actual meter reading in arrears. I think I will keep it that way for the foreseeable.
I then only pay for the electricity I've actually used.

I see the standing charges have risen hugely. That's a guarantee to the companies, that if the fuel prices go down, they'll be able to reduce prices but still rake it in...................


----------



## Teddy-dog

Yep we had ours through last week. It’ll be going up about £500 a year. Crazy. We feel very lucky that OH has just had a pay rise so won’t struggle to cover it but also won’t feel all the benefits of the pay rise


----------



## Siskin

We are on a fixed rate for the electrics currently, I think it’s got another year or so to run, I dread to think what it will be like after that.
Oil is our main heating fuel and that has gone up quite a bit. We managed to get a price for a delivery just before it went up so much, but even then it was about £300 more then last time.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We normally have our heating on most of the day but I'm wrapping myself in my snuggle blanket and I wheat a wheat bag you put in the microwave if I need it and trying not to put it on until the afternoon.


----------



## Cleo38

rona said:


> This is the trouble with DD, they can basically take what they want for a while and it takes months for you to get a rebate.
> The house I've ,moved into and just registered with the existing company, has always been paid on actual meter reading in arrears. I think I will keep it that way for the foreseeable.
> I then only pay for the electricity I've actually used.
> 
> I see the standing charges have risen hugely. That's a guarantee to the companies, that if the fuel prices go down, they'll be able to reduce prices but still rake it in...................


Yes, I found this out awhile ago when I was in credit. they mucked about for ages trying desperately not to give it back to me. I shouldn't have had to fight to get my money back. Now I pay what I owe.


----------



## MollySmith

£79 electric £72 gas for Jan (three bed old house, two adults and visiting teen) , no confirmation yet. That’s Good Energy. We went away in Jan though so it’s not an entirely fair assessment. The next one will be through soon. 

We're still waiting on Eon to close and refund my late gran's account. We sold her house in October 2021...


----------



## simplysardonic

I don't need the heating on as I don't really feel the cold, but my OH & daughter are chronically sick & both have symptoms that are affected by the cold, so I don't know how we're going to manage when the prices go up

I'm so, so tired of finally getting ahead, being able to afford the odd little treat or luxury & then getting hammered from all sides, I do appreciate that I have my own home when many don't, but this endless cycle of seeing a comfortable life in our future & then the goalposts changing is exhausting.


----------



## mrs phas

Lurcherlad said:


> Pre pay meters are expensive… is there any way you can get it changed?


There is, and obviously they've tried to persuade me to do so 
But 
Having had a DRO, 2 years after ken died, due to drowning in bills, 
I'm so scared of a huge bill dropping on my mat, 
That I'd rather pay the extra and know I can only use what I can afford


----------



## Lurcherlad

mrs phas said:


> There is, and obviously they've tried to persuade me to do so
> But
> Having had a DRO, 2 years after ken died, due to drowning in bills,
> I'm so scared of a huge bill dropping on my mat,
> That I'd rather pay the extra and know I can only use what I can afford


I understand what you mean.

However, it might be worth looking into … the energy would be at a cheaper rate and with a Direct Debit set up, bills are calculated for the year and the monthly charge should be a 12th of that.

You can make additional payments too, if you thought you had used more and were worried about a bigger quarterly usage than usual.

My energy account has a big debit balance at the moment and I was going to over pay for a couple of months but OH said leave the money in our bank until they ask for it. It should even out, of course, but it could look a bit scary if money was tight, though I could just put some extra aside.

Citizens Advice or Ofgem might be able to help and advise you.

It's criminal that those least able to afford big bills have to pay more for the energy in the first place


----------



## Jesthar

rona said:


> see the standing charges have risen hugely. That's a guarantee to the companies, that if the fuel prices go down, they'll be able to reduce prices but still rake it in...................


That really annoyed me too until I did the maths and realised it only accounts for about £51 a year of the overall increase (as it's oer day, not per unit). It's still irritating, but definitely the smaller part of the hike for the vast majority of people.

I'm blessed with a small house and relatively small bills - it's just me and the cats, and although I work from home I don't need the heating on a lot of the time. Growing up in a house with no central heating has turned out to be rather a boon, I think! My mother didn't even have central heating installed until a few years ago, and both of us only have it on for a few hours a day, set to about 13 degrees C max. I really feel for those who need a much warmer house, and I'm very grateful I don't fall into that category - a snuggly dressing gown and a fleece around my legs when I'm at my desk is more than enough for me most days outside of the usual heating hours. I do put it on extra when I need it, though!

Maybe we could share energy saving tips, or ask for them in areas that we know we use a lot of energy? My big suggestionn (aside from a nice fuffy dressing gown and other snuggly clothes) would be curtains - nice thick, thermal ones, and use them! It truly astonishes me how few houses I see with either no curtains or whisper thin ones these days, even in houses with poor window glazing that leak heat like anything. If used properly, they can really help save on heating in winter - I close mine as soon as dusk sets in, so any heat from any sunshine is trapped inside. I know i run my house cool compared with most, but many days this winter the heating hasn't come on in the evening because the sunshine during the day has warmed the house to well above the thermostat temperature, and then the curtains have helped retain that heat.


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> That really annoyed me too until I did the maths and realised it only accounts for about £51 a year of the overall increase (as it's oer day, not per unit). It's still irritating, but definitely the smaller part of the hike for the vast majority of people.
> 
> I'm blessed with a small house and relatively small bills - it's just me and the cats, and although I work from home I don't need the heating on a lot of the time. Growing up in a house with no central heating has turned out to be rather a boon, I think! My mother didn't even have central heating installed until a few years ago, and both of us only have it on for a few hours a day, set to about 13 degrees C max. I really feel for those who need a much warmer house, and I'm very grateful I don't fall into that category - a snuggly dressing gown and a fleece around my legs when I'm at my desk is more than enough for me most days outside of the usual heating hours. I do put it on extra when I need it, though!
> 
> Maybe we could share energy saving tips, or ask for them in areas that we know we use a lot of energy? My big suggestionn (aside from a nice fuffy dressing gown and other snuggly clothes) would be curtains - nice thick, thermal ones, and use them! It truly astonishes me how few houses I see with either no curtains or whisper thin ones these days, even in houses with poor window glazing that leak heat like anything. If used properly, they can really help save on heating in winter - I close mine as soon as dusk sets in, so any heat from any sunshine is trapped inside. I know i run my house cool compared with most, but many days this winter the heating hasn't come on in the evening because the sunshine during the day has warmed the house to well above the thermostat temperature, and then the curtains have helped retain that heat.


I think that's a brilliant idea for energy saving tips. Maybe you should start a dedicated thread Jesthar.
I bought what are supposed to be blackout/thermal curtains a few years ago but I'm having doubts about their ability to keep the heat in and the cold out once I've drawn them in the evening.
My windows are supposed to be double glazing but they don't seem to keep the cold out these days. Not a lot I can do about it as it's council rented. I just know it's bloomin' cold in here but I'm reluctant to put the heating on. I wear leggings plus a thicker pair of joggers, T shirt, top plus jumper and sit with a fleecy blanket over my legs, but I'm still cold.


----------



## Jobeth

This website has useful ideas: https://www.simpleenergyadvice.org.uk/


----------



## catz4m8z

It is horrible isnt it? So many people who are already struggling just getting dumped on even more. and those with elderly, sick or very young people at home cant just do without heating.
People thought I was crazy a few years ago when I never fixed my gas boiler, even more so when I just had the gas disconnected instead....it doesnt sound quite so mad now!:Shy Im lucky though in that Ive always lived below my means, plus Id rather just wear 4 jumpers then put the heating on. Even so Im still not happy about my energy bill being my biggest expense nowadays.:Shifty


----------



## Rottsmum

I'm on a pre payment meter for both gas and electric through choice. It isn't that much more expensive and the benefit is that you have a better grasp of what you are actually using so it's it's easier to reduce usage. I've actually found that I pay less per month this way than when I was on a monthly DD plan. We are lucky in that we have an open fire which we light if it gets a bit chilly so the heating is seldom used. We've only actually had central heating for the last four years and double glazing for the last two so we're pretty used to living in a cold house! Wearing more layers when in the house is definitely a winner but I think we all need to pay a bit more attention to our usage, eg only filling the kettle with what you actually need to boil, turning down radiators (or turning them off in rooms that aren't frequently used), turning lights off when you leave a room, switching things off at the socket etc. 

My sister has just received notification from her supplier that they are increasing her monthly payment from £171 per month to £375 per month, almost double, it's ridiculous!


----------



## MollySmith

Watch your devices on standby. Devices like TV and computers on standby we probably know about but Alexa and other smart devices burn electric, as do play stations and printers, adding £’s to electric. 

Vampire power - those devices that charge at night but don’t need to be.


----------



## Jesthar

MollySmith said:


> Watch your devices on standby. Devices like TV and computers on standby we probably know about but Alexa and other smart devices burn electric, as do play stations and printers, adding £'s to electric.
> 
> Vampire power - those devices that charge at night but don't need to be.


Yes, it all adds up! The only things that are on 24/7 in my house are the fridge, freezer, heating control circuit, internet router and NAS box. Everything else - and I mean EVERYTHING, cooker, microwave, TV/AV setup included - gets turned off off, mainly at the wall.


----------



## simplysardonic

Jesthar said:


> That really annoyed me too until I did the maths and realised it only accounts for about £51 a year of the overall increase (as it's oer day, not per unit). It's still irritating, but definitely the smaller part of the hike for the vast majority of people.
> 
> I'm blessed with a small house and relatively small bills - it's just me and the cats, and although I work from home I don't need the heating on a lot of the time. Growing up in a house with no central heating has turned out to be rather a boon, I think! My mother didn't even have central heating installed until a few years ago, and both of us only have it on for a few hours a day, set to about 13 degrees C max. I really feel for those who need a much warmer house, and I'm very grateful I don't fall into that category - a *snuggly dressing gown and a fleece around my legs when I'm at my desk *is more than enough for me most days outside of the usual heating hours. I do put it on extra when I need it, though!
> 
> Maybe we could share energy saving tips, or ask for them in areas that we know we use a lot of energy? My big suggestionn (aside from a nice fuffy dressing gown and other snuggly clothes) would be curtains - nice thick, thermal ones, and use them! It truly astonishes me how few houses I see with either no curtains or whisper thin ones these days, even in houses with poor window glazing that leak heat like anything. If used properly, they can really help save on heating in winter - I close mine as soon as dusk sets in, so any heat from any sunshine is trapped inside. I know i run my house cool compared with most, but many days this winter the heating hasn't come on in the evening because the sunshine during the day has warmed the house to well above the thermostat temperature, and then the curtains have helped retain that heat.


Love this in the evenings, along with fluffy socks & a hot chocolate that's me settled for the night, who needs heating.

If I could afford it I'd rip out my pretty but useless & expensive gas fire & have a proper wood burner, I actually find central heating quite drying, my nose always feels stuffy when it's been on too long.


----------



## catz4m8z

Rottsmum said:


> I think we all need to pay a bit more attention to our usage, eg only filling the kettle with what you actually need to boil, turning down radiators (or turning them off in rooms that aren't frequently used), turning lights off when you leave a room, switching things off at the socket etc.


People are always telling me my house is too dark coz I hardly have any lights on! (TBF though thats more coz I hate bright lights then any other reason).
Although I do try and be sensible with my usage too. For instance if Im baking a cake I usually stick it in the fridge until Im putting the cooker on for dinner then batch cook so Im only turning the oven on once for multiple things. Plus as I live alone and can suit myself I try and use appliances at off peak times to get a cheaper rate.
I grew up in a very thrifty family though so alot of things are just ingrained regardless of the cost of living!


----------



## O2.0

We're getting hit by gas prices here and it makes me so angry because the big oil companies don't have to raise prices, they're making massive profits. And I don't begrudge a company making money but the obscene profits they're making isn't necessary, particularly not at a time like this. 

I feel the frustration of feeling like you're getting ahead only to have the rug pulled out from under you. Every time we manage to save some money and say we're going to use it for something fun, there's something else that needs tending. 

For energy saving tips, if you can afford it, better windows and insulation. We saved up for new windows a few years ago and our heating and AC bills plummeted just by switching to better quality windows. Right now we're having the underside of the house encapsulated and re-insulated and that should make a difference too.
We're in the crazy time of year that temps go below freezing at night but soar up to near 80's during the day. Because of the work under the house, we having had the heating on at night for a few days and even with below freezing temps the house stayed around 15 degrees (Celsius, I did the google conversion thing) which is totally bearable. Although Penny has been slow to get out from under the blankets in the morning!


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> I'm dreading my bills, I'm disabled so I have to keep the heating on. I live alone and on benefits.


Me too


----------



## Siskin

A few years ago a number of the doubled glazed windows had lost their seal and become all foggy inside. Tried a few things but they didn’t work so decided to replace them. In investigating we came across a special glass that allows solar hear to come in when the suns shining on them, but doesn’t allow heat to go back out. So we had all the glass replaced with this. It’s amazing how quickly the house heats up when the suns out


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> A few years ago a number of the doubled glazed windows had lost their seal and become all foggy inside. Tried a few things but they didn't work so decided to replace them. In investigating we came across a special glass that allows solar hear to come in when the suns shining on them, but doesn't allow heat to go back out. So we had all the glass replaced with this. It's amazing how quickly the house heats up when the suns out


Sounds lovely for winter, but won't that be a problem in summer?


----------



## Tiggers

We had the gas supply removed from our home several years ago in order to convert to an open fire. We are now about to convert to a multi fuel stove ahead of the changes in burning laws. It's the best move we ever made. The stove will warm all the downstairs of our home.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Sounds lovely for winter, but won't that be a problem in summer?


Windows and doors are open.
Interestingly we had the wall cavities insulated about 25 years ago. It's been very good and does hold the warmth in very well. One thing I have noticed is that during spring and autumn where the temperatures are still quite low, but in the sunshine it's warm, the house can be quite cool until the day warms up more. Sometimes you want to put the heating on it's so chilly. I think a lot of this is due to the windows face to the north and south so we are not getting the sun shining onto the windows until the sun gets round more to the south. Once the sun is there then the rooms heat up quickly. Before we changed the glass the house remained cool most of the day which was annoying. It has its advantages in the summer though as the house is cooler especially if there is a through draught.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jobeth said:


> Eon have a 2 year fixed one but when I clicked on the link to check it said they were updating their tariffs.


The Eon one was ended due to large uptake of the offer which was fixing to the price you are currently on. Husband rang about it yesterday and he was offered a different fixed deal (but I don't know if he's done it today or not).


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> People are always telling me my house is too dark coz I hardly have any lights on! (TBF though thats more coz I hate bright lights then any other reason).
> Although I do try and be sensible with my usage too. For instance if Im baking a cake I usually stick it in the fridge until Im putting the cooker on for dinner then batch cook so Im only turning the oven on once for multiple things. Plus as I live alone and can suit myself I try and use appliances at off peak times to get a cheaper rate.
> I grew up in a very thrifty family though so alot of things are just ingrained regardless of the cost of living!


This is me, apart from the living alone bit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our gas and electric has been confirmed as going up from £200 to £310 a month. Husband is trying to fix us to £350 a month and hope that it works in our favour. 

This is all before the shopping bills have gone up like mad - every time I go to the shops it seems to have got more expensive. I filled my car up this evening, it cost £58 (only a Fiesta) and that's gone up close to £18 on the tank I think. If I only drive to work and back, that lasts me a month - all the £££ add up though, don't they?

I have NO idea how people are going to cope. It's just so awful, I feel very despondent.


----------



## Jobeth

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Eon one was ended due to large uptake of the offer which was fixing to the price you are currently on. Husband rang about it yesterday and he was offered a different fixed deal (but I don't know if he's done it today or not).


They've changed it to a fixed year one now. If you know someone that wants to change to Eon you can both get £50 for a referral.


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> People are always telling me my house is too dark coz I hardly have any lights on! (TBF though thats more coz I hate bright lights then any other reason).
> Although I do try and be sensible with my usage too. For instance if Im baking a cake I usually stick it in the fridge until Im putting the cooker on for dinner then batch cook so Im only turning the oven on once for multiple things. Plus as I live alone and can suit myself I try and use appliances at off peak times to get a cheaper rate.
> I grew up in a very thrifty family though so alot of things are just ingrained regardless of the cost of living!


Me too. My dad was the wage earner at British Rail so we scrimped a lot. My mum never worked due to her mental health. I have the oven on this evening as I'm batch cooking a curry and popping a cake in as we have stuff to use up. I will leave the oven door open when cooling, all extra heat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's so funny about the oven door @MollySmith - that's what we do. On Monday I made dinner for Monday, dinner for Tuesday and lunch for both days all in the same oven  Most thrifty. Luckily we use the slow cooker a lot, too (it's on now for tomorrow night's dinner as I'm on a long day), it's definitely more economical than the oven being on for two hours for something. Husband is really good at finding the best deals for things, too (like my mobile is now only £4.50 a month through Sky, so saves over £80 each a year - I know £160 a year isn't much but all the little savings do help).

We are very careful about heating etc., too. It's so very scary watching the bills flying up.


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's so funny about the oven door @MollySmith - that's what we do. On Monday I made dinner for Monday, dinner for Tuesday and lunch for both days all in the same oven  Most thrifty. Luckily we use the slow cooker a lot, too (it's on now for tomorrow night's dinner as I'm on a long day), it's definitely more economical than the oven being on for two hours for something. Husband is really good at finding the best deals for things, too (like my mobile is now only £4.50 a month through Sky, so saves over £80 each a year - I know £160 a year isn't much but all the little savings do help).
> 
> We are very careful about heating etc., too. It's so very scary watching the bills flying up.


Gosh, we'd make great housemates. We use our slow cooker a lot too. I use beans a lot, bulk with veg, we don't have meat and I buy a lot of bulk veg at our market and veg box with odd shaped stuff like rude carrots.

I'm not sure how much more we can cut back now. We really don't care about tech - just what I need for my business but the costs for that rise (I'm upping my rates from April 1), no travel costs as I cycle and haven't used the car for 4 weeks (hence no idea our gates were damaged by the storm). I do shop around but I am bound by my ethics too but it's getting harder.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Think I’m going to have to start to make meals containing less meat…it’s just so expensive as I don’t buy meat from somewhere with poor welfare standards. I discovered tinned green lentils the other day, never had them before (they were in a recipe), absolutely delicious. 

Anyway, back to gas and electric…sorry!


----------



## mrs phas

Mrs Funkin said:


> Think I'm going to have to start to make meals containing less meat…it's just so expensive as I don't buy meat from somewhere with poor welfare standards. I discovered tinned green lentils the other day, never had them before (they were in a recipe), absolutely delicious.
> 
> Anyway, back to gas and electric…sorry!


I downloaded the
Too good to go
App .
Which for here includes a vegan bakery/patisserie
A shop that does mainly pulses, rice and pasta, with a few things like tins of peppers, tomatoes, olives, anchovies, capers etc
Our local butcher, who really does fill the bags
And
greggs, cafe Nero, Costa, Toast ( like Costa)
But we don't use those

Olio is also good if you live in a large town 
https://olioex.com/


----------



## catz4m8z

Mrs Funkin said:


> Think I'm going to have to start to make meals containing less meat…it's just so expensive as I don't buy meat from somewhere with poor welfare standards. I discovered tinned green lentils the other day, never had them before (they were in a recipe), absolutely delicious.
> 
> Anyway, back to gas and electric…sorry!


well, if it helps you save money for your energy bills....

It is a good way to save money too. Legumes and rice (and a well stocked spice cupboard) can feed you really well and super cheaply too.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

It's a lot of money.


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> Think I'm going to have to start to make meals containing less meat…it's just so expensive as I don't buy meat from somewhere with poor welfare standards. I discovered tinned green lentils the other day, never had them before (they were in a recipe), absolutely delicious.
> 
> Anyway, back to gas and electric…sorry!


Lentils can be found in world aisle at supermarkets and easy to soak. I tend to buy most beans and things dried from a whole food warehouse here. They really do bulk up stuff. We often have dhal or a bean stew on the go.

My husband would eat more meat but he's careful about welfare and can't cook - he can burn an omelette and use it to line boots - and won't expect me to cook it. Luckily he eats most things.

One of my best buys is a soup maker. Our blender died and I only ever used it for soup so I replaced it. Honestly brilliant. I shove anything I can't easily use from our veg box, or if my dad has excess veg (he has an allotment and grows enough for an army). Pop it on, stock cube and whatever herbs and in fifteen mins - soup.I freeze what I don't use. It's saved heaps of waste. I expect cheaper than the hob.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As I've already said I've got a snuggle blanket but I've also got a really warm dressing grown with a hood and if I'm cold of an evening I can snuggle into it with the hood up and I'm as warm as toast.


----------



## Cleo38

I keep seeing posts about veg boxes but the ones I have looked at are horrifically expensive compared to supermarket prices. Is there any links to well priced boxes? I eat so much veg that there is now ways i could afford those.

I work from home now so do get rebates for that but I am very careful with the heating, always have been. I am on oil so get 1 tank a year to last me & no more than that. The heating comes on for a boost first thing then goes off. m lucky in that I don't feel the cold too much. I tend to wrap up when I'm working but when I'm not I'm usually so busy that I'm actually too hot!

My heating doesn't go on till Nov & goes off end of March ... my ex complained it was like living in Army quarters!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I keep seeing posts about veg boxes but the ones I have looked at are horrifically expensive compared to supermarket prices. Is there any links to well priced boxes? I eat so much veg that there is now ways i could afford those.
> 
> I work from home now so do get rebates for that but I am very careful with the heating, always have been. I am on oil so get 1 tank a year to last me & no more than that. The heating comes on for a boost first thing then goes off. m lucky in that I don't feel the cold too much. I tend to wrap up when I'm working but when I'm not I'm usually so busy that I'm actually too hot!
> 
> My heating doesn't go on till Nov & goes off end of March ... my ex complained it was like living in Army quarters!


I got veg boxes for a while but found them over priced you got a few nice bits topped up by apples and bananas. I try not to have the heating on to much. I take meter readings every month rather than DD it works out cheaper in the summer. They quoted me £150 monthly in the summer it's normally £60 winter £100 I expect to this will go up.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has just check out gas account, this time last year we were £39 in credit this year we are £74 in debit.


----------



## Dimwit

It is really scary. I generally don't have the heating on much - just in the morning and sometimes in the afternoon when my house tends to get quite chilly. I am dreading my next bill though because i have had the heating on a lot recently because Sprocket has been struggling with the cold.

I am going to replace my ancient boiler with a more energy efficient one and am seriously considering getting a bioethanol fireplace for the living room.


----------



## Cleo38

Dimwit said:


> It is really scary. I generally don't have the heating on much - just in the morning and sometimes in the afternoon when my house tends to get quite chilly. I am dreading my next bill though because i have had the heating on a lot recently because Sprocket has been struggling with the cold.
> 
> I am going to replace my ancient boiler with a more energy efficient one and am seriously considering getting a bioethanol fireplace for the living room.


I only used to have the heating on for Roxy if it was extra cold. Says it all really, wouldn't let my BF have it on when he was off work with a broken ankle yet would for my elderly dog. No surprise that I am single now really


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> As I've already said I've got a snuggle blanket but I've also got a really warm dressing grown with a hood and if I'm cold of an evening I can snuggle into it with the hood up and I'm as warm as toast.


Im pretty much living in fleece lined PJs and an Oodie (massive hoodie with fleece and furry lining). Also thermal socks. The Oodie is def a godsend, mainly coz you can stay wrapped up and still do things around the house without it falling off.
oh, and dogs have a bed that consists of 2 folded duvets with a furry fleece cover so they can burrow for warmth!



Cleo38 said:


> Is there any links to well priced boxes? I eat so much veg that there is now ways i could afford those.


Have you looked for local companies? I found that the local ones often gave you more stuff and were cheaper. I gave up on my veg box though. Even a small box fortnightly was a huge amount and whilst I would happily eat it all my tummy disagreed with that much veg!:Shy

I keep warning my parents about the energy prices. They somehow managed to get a fixed rate until october before the prices really rose. I dont want to find out one of them has had a heart attack after they get their new bill!


----------



## simplysardonic

Cleo38 said:


> I keep seeing posts about veg boxes but the ones I have looked at are horrifically expensive compared to supermarket prices. Is there any links to well priced boxes? I eat so much veg that there is now ways i could afford those.
> 
> I work from home now so do get rebates for that but I am very careful with the heating, always have been. I am on oil so get 1 tank a year to last me & no more than that. The heating comes on for a boost first thing then goes off. m lucky in that I don't feel the cold too much. I tend to wrap up when I'm working but when I'm not I'm usually so busy that I'm actually too hot!
> 
> *My heating doesn't go on till Nov & goes off end of March ... my ex complained it was like living in Army quarters!*


I used to do the same, same months as well, even before OH got ill he used to moan I was like a drill sergeant over the heating!


----------



## Cleo38

simplysardonic said:


> I used to do the same, same months as well, even before OH got ill he used to moan I was like a drill sergeant over the heating!


Hahahaha! Glad it's not just me then 

When I was with my ex & his kids used to come & stay they were always moaning they were cold. So I told them to put some clothes on (vest tops are not suitable attire for winter IMO) & a list of jobs to keep them moving so they would get warm . Such a wicked step mother


----------



## Dimwit

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! Glad it's not just me then
> 
> When I was with my ex & his kids used to come & stay they were always moaning they were cold. So I told them to put some clothes on (vest tops are not suitable attire for winter IMO) & a list of jobs to keep them moving so they would get warm . Such a wicked step mother


Hahahaha 
I lived for 2 years in a flat in Edinburgh with no heating. I remember scraping ice off the inside of the windows in winter and then just putting on an extra jumper. Then I would go home and my Dad was one of those people who moans if he can't walk round the house in a t-shirt so the heating was set to 'sauna' which just made me feel so claustrophobic. I do feel the cold (especially now as I am very anaemic) but would rather put on a jumper then suffocate in a stuffy room.
I recently invested in a kudd.ly fleece hoodie thing which is amazing (once I managed to persuade Sprocket that it wasn't just a new bed for him )


----------



## Cleo38

Dimwit said:


> Hahahaha
> I lived for 2 years in a flat in Edinburgh with no heating. I remember scraping ice off the inside of the windows in winter and then just putting on an extra jumper. Then I would go home and my Dad was one of those people who moans if he can't walk round the house in a t-shirt so the heating was set to 'sauna' which just made me feel so claustrophobic. I do feel the cold (especially now as I am very anaemic) but would rather put on a jumper then suffocate in a stuffy room.
> I recently invested in a kudd.ly fleece hoodie thing which is amazing (once I managed to persuade Sprocket that it wasn't just a new bed for him )


Hahahaha! I lived in a converted Victorian house for years & that has no heating so we had ice on the inside of the windows as well. i think it hardened me up as I now find central heating can be suffocating. When I go to my sister's I have to go & stand outside at times as it's so hot. I'll have to mention to my sister about the hoodie as she is always cold, we are such opposites at times


----------



## Deguslave

I live in a damp council flat, I'm hoping to move into an adapted bungalow soon, but I've been hoping to move for over 4 years now so I'm not holding my breath. A weatherproof bungalow would certainly be cheaper than this damp, draughty hole.

I have a brilliant neighbour here with an apple tree, so we do swapsies, she gives me some apples and I let her raid my blackberries. I get the occasional bag of greenhouse tomatoes too. Last year it was such a good crop of blackberries she gave me a jar of jam and baked me an apple and blackberry pie. It may not sound like much but it helps.


----------



## Jesthar

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! Glad it's not just me then
> 
> When I was with my ex & his kids used to come & stay they were always moaning they were cold. So I told them to put some clothes on (vest tops are not suitable attire for winter IMO) & a list of jobs to keep them moving so they would get warm . Such a wicked step mother


Me too - I also aim for the November to March window for heating. Though I'm not a complete monster (parts of me are missing!), I will put it on a bit if we have an unseasonal very cold snap in October or April too.

I'm with you on those who insist on wearing t-shirts in winter then complain about the cold - that's what jumpers and layers are for!


----------



## CollieSlave

They are now predicting energy bills of £2,500 to £3,000 in October -
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60600049


----------



## Cleo38

Jesthar said:


> Me too - I also aim for the November to March window for heating. Though I'm not a complete monster (parts of me are missing!), I will put it on a bit if we have an unseasonal very cold snap in October or April too.
> 
> I'm with you on those who insist on wearing t-shirts in winter then complain about the cold - that's what jumpers and layers are for!


When I worked in the office it used to drive me insane as the hating was on full blast & it was so stuffy I could barely breathe. It was mainly women who were moaning they were cold but they would turn up in thin shirts or tops, etc & got really ratty when I told them to put a jumper on so we could turn the heating down. In the end we had some sort of eco study done & it was turned down although not enough IMO


----------



## 1507601

I dread when our contract ends and we're hit with the new energy prices... and I hate our energy company, wish we could change. The online account has a statement with all past transactions - in January a certain amount was taken for gas and then electric. Updated the meter readings late Feb, and a few days later what they had done was _change _those values rather than enter new ones?! It's confusing and misleading, really not impressed at all.
I don't deal well at all with being cold. I slow down and end up falling asleep constantly. While huddling in a blanket is a good idea, what happens when you need the bathroom, etc (I currently wear a jumper with dressing gown on top a lot of the day!)? Sadly, we end up having the heating on more than we'd like.


----------



## GingerNinja

for those looking to change supplier try SO Energy. No idea what rates they are offering at the moment but I have been so impressed with their customer service (just being able to get through to speak to someone!) when moving house and setting up an online account. I moved to a much higher fixed rate in Jan (no one else was better value) which proved to be a good move but is still about £350 more a year.
Oil for the central heating is double what it was a year ago so thermostat is set to 16


----------



## Happy Paws2

If they hadn't been privatised our bills would be going up as much as all profits would have gone back into the company and they wouldn't have to pay shareholders.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> I live in a damp council flat, I'm hoping to move into an adapted bungalow soon, but I've been hoping to move for over 4 years now so I'm not holding my breath. A weatherproof bungalow would certainly be cheaper than this damp, draughty hole.
> 
> I have a brilliant neighbour here with an apple tree, so we do swapsies, she gives me some apples and I let her raid my blackberries. I get the occasional bag of greenhouse tomatoes too. Last year it was such a good crop of blackberries she gave me a jar of jam and baked me an apple and blackberry pie. It may not sound like much but it helps.


I hope you get to move soon, I know what its like with the waiting and hoping, I'm trying to move too and been waiting for years.


----------



## foxiesummer

Our thermostat is set to hypothermia. We use LPG which is delivered by tanker so not only has the gas price risen but the petrol price to bring it to us.


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> My heating doesn't go on till Nov & goes off end of March ... my ex complained it was like living in Army quarters


I am another one who does this.

My kids did sometimes complain it was cold but we all got through it.

Although now my kids are grown up, my eldest son keeps putting the heating on because he's cold working from home.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cleo38 said:


> When I worked in the office it used to drive me insane as the hating was on full blast & it was so stuffy I could barely breathe. It was mainly women who were moaning they were cold but they would turn up in thin shirts or tops, etc & got really ratty when I told them to put a jumper on so we could turn the heating down. In the end we had some sort of eco study done & it was turned down although not enough IMO


OH has this issue in the office.

In winter the girls complain it's too cold but arrive wearing skimpy clothes …. easily remedied …. wear winter clothing such as jeans and a jumper, or leave a cardigan at work.

In summer they still complain it's too cold with the aircon on …. Again, scantily clad. Again, easily solved…. Leave a cardigan at work.

OH tends to wear a short sleeved shirt and jeans with cardigan in Winter.

In summer, a short sleeved shirt with thin trousers or shorts.

He can't wear anything less!


----------



## Siskin

There’s been a post on our village media warning people about a lack of home heating oil. The oil companies are not taking on any new customers and oil is running out and is being rationed. Practically the entire village uses oil to heat their homes. Thank heavens we managed to get ours recently which should last us until next winter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a heads up with anyone with Eon that couldn't get on the excellent** deal at the weekend, by all accounts it depends who you talk to. So it's worth ringing them. Husband has managed to fix ours at £300 a month for a year, subject to smart meter installation, which was the weekend price that "sold out" on the deal and people couldn't get through. 

** I say excellent, it's still clearly a terrifying amount of money but it's the best there is.


----------



## catz4m8z

There was a good video I found on Youtube yesterday from Martin Lewis who does the Money Saving forum about steps you can take. (sorry...dont know how to link things!:Shy).
One good take away for me is that apparently prices are going up again from the start of April so to make sure you send a meter reading at the end of March to make sure you are getting the right rate. I'll def have to remember to do that!


----------



## Siskin

Just had an email from the company that supplies our CH oil. They say when you hone up for an order they will no longer be able to quote a price or a date of delivery, instead they will put you on a list and phone you 36 hours before delivery with the quote and delivery date. I am so glad we go a tank full when we did at 68p per litre which I thought was pricey at the time, I dread to think what quotes will be now. 
Is there any oil left on the North Sea? I feel they need to be opened up again


----------



## Cully

Oh just great!
My dual supplier emailed a few weeks ago to tell me prices were going up and exactly how much I need to pay each month for my gas. Fine with me, i can budget for it.
Today they emailed to tell me my electric is going up not what I need to pay. 
So I have to guess and hope I'm not far off. 
Thanks SSE


----------



## Boxer123

Just had my letter through prices are doubling. No more heating at boxer HQ !


----------



## Magyarmum

Putin has said he's thinking of cutting off our gas and oil supply which for me would mean no central heating hot water or using my gas stove. 

I'm not too worried as I have a microwave and tiny table top electric stove.and best of all plenty of cut logs to keep my wood burning stoves going. The ones in my kitchen and bedroom have flat surfaces which I can use to heat water and cook on. I can't cope with cold showers though so I'll have to get out the baby bath and my extra large saucepan to heat water. 

Tomorrow I'm off to Decathlon to buy a camping gaz and half a dozen cylinders - and candles just in case!


----------



## Jesthar

Magyarmum said:


> Tomorrow I'm off to Decathlon to buy a camping gaz and half a dozen cylinders - and candles just in case!


You may find a lot of people have the same idea! Do you have any Thermos flasks to keep water hot for a while after boiling?

If you have tealights, you could consider getting a couple of ceramic flower pots and a ceramic plant dish so you could use them as a small candle powered storage heater. They won't transport you to the tropics, but they can take the edge off a cold room - I did it a few years ago when a period of bad weather left us without reliable power for two or three days in the middle of winter. Usual warnings about candle safet apply!


----------



## JANICE199

*I watched Martin Lewis last night and here's a tip for those on electric prepayment meters. If you can afford it, top your key meter up to the max before April. What you use will be charged at what you paid.*


----------



## kimthecat

CollieSlave said:


> They are now predicting energy bills of £2,500 to £3,000 in October -
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60600049


Oh Blimey.


----------



## Tiggers

Everything is rising at an alarming rate. My coal supply has just gone up today. That said, I am thankful I am not sitting in a railway terminal, holding my cat or dog, without a country as such, wondering what will happen next.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Tiggers said:


> Everything is rising at an alarming rate. My coal supply has just gone up today. That said, I am thankful I am not sitting in a railway terminal, holding my cat or dog, without a country as such, wondering what will happen next.


Absolutely.
Or with a dog and a cat gone and walking on your own to find that all roads are blocked and it is winter night…


----------



## GingerNinja

Siskin said:


> Just had an email from the company that supplies our CH oil. They say when you hone up for an order they will no longer be able to quote a price or a date of delivery, instead they will put you on a list and phone you 36 hours before delivery with the quote and delivery date. I am so glad we go a tank full when we did at 68p per litre which I thought was pricey at the time, I dread to think what quotes will be now.


I've got half a tank left, but just got a quote...... 126.95p 

I paid 38p in Dec 2020 and 55p last November


----------



## Siskin

GingerNinja said:


> I've got half a tank left, but just got a quote...... 126.95p
> 
> I paid 38p in Dec 2020 and 55p last November


OMG


----------



## Lurcherlad

Someone on our local social media app mentioned taking meter readings (with a photo) on 31st March in advance of the price hike on 1st April 2023 as backup so you can check you haven’t been charged incorrectly for any pre price hike units at the new higher rate.

I shall put a reminder in my phone.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Our gas has gone up from £39 to £80 a month.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws2 said:


> Our gas has gone up from £39 to £80 a month.


I don't know the figure but OH says the bill has doubled or will double so similar price hike to you


----------



## mrs phas

Lurcherlad said:


> Someone on our local social media app mentioned taking meter readings (with a photo) on 31st March in advance of the price hike on 1st April 2023 as backup so you can check you haven't been charged incorrectly for any pre price hike units at the new higher rate.
> 
> I shall put a reminder in my phone.


Martyn Lewis mentioned this today too
As he always seems on, or, ahead of the ball 
Id say this is an affirmative thing to do


----------



## Siskin

Just got a nice big delivery of firewood for next winter, only a fiver more then last year. It should easily last the winter however cold it is as we already had some stacked up, we’ve more or less replaced what we have used this winter.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Just got a nice big delivery of firewood for next winter, only a fiver more then last year. It should easily last the winter however cold it is as we already had some stacked up, we've more or less replaced what we have used this winter.


We are going to do the same in a few weeks


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> We are going to do the same in a few weeks


Just finished stacking it all, there was more then we thought and had to come up with some new storage areas.

Wood, the fuel that warms you twice (three times if you're cutting it down)


----------



## margy

We had BG come out and check our meter because I've cut down drastically on how much I use, they must've thought something was amiss. I now only use my heating when I need it where as before I kept it on all day mainly for Belle she shivered if I turned it off! Now OH is retired we are more careful with the heating . I put a blanket on and wear 3 layers of clothing to keep warm. British Gas told me my bill will remain the same as I'm not using so much as I was. That's £84 a month


----------



## MollySmith

38 Degrees have a new campaign Send It To Rishi, more info here on how to send your energy bill.

Don't think he'll give a flying fig tree but you might feel better. Personally I'd send minus a stamp.
https://www.sendittorishi.com/?fbclid=IwAR3VXA3q1JvVTSUNh9DgIUntSQzvHCD8YQqvELnB1ErLYZ_l3tH7lNBs4wk


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> Our gas has gone up from £39 to £80 a month.


That was last week!

They have just put it put again by another £2.


----------



## MollySmith

Still £72 for gas and £75 for electric for us with Good Energy. We’ve switched off the heating during the day. Not sure what’s in store for April.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Todays Spring Statement is going to interesting.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well he hasn't done anything to help pensioners pay their bills.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Makes me wonder how much it will cost to charge an electric car and will sales of them drop.


----------



## Pawscrossed

It's okay, Boris promised…


----------



## catz4m8z

TBF to Boris Im not sure anybody could of predicted a global pandemic and Russia to start a war.....esp not a toffee nosed twit like BoJo!:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

TV was on most of the day, now just when we want it, same with heating doesn't go on until the afternoon. 

I've tried to save a little money today, I've always been one for buying the big brands mainly Heinz so this morning I've just done my Sainsbury's order for tomorrow and anything tinned I order their own brand to see if I like them. It will not save a lot, but every penny counts at the moment.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> TV was on most of the day, now just when we want it, same with heating doesn't go on until the afternoon.
> 
> I've tried to save a little money today, I've always been one for buying the big brands mainly Heinz so this morning I've just done my Sainsbury's order for tomorrow and anything tinned I order their own brand to see if I like them. It will not save a lot, but every penny counts at the moment.


If you're buying baked beans from Sainsbury try Hubbards baked beans. Decent amount of beans but so much cheaper - I think because the tin isn't a ring pull; you have to use a tin opener


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> If you're buying baked beans from Sainsbury try Hubbards baked beans. Decent amount of beans but so much cheaper - I think because the tin isn't a ring pull; you have to use a tin opener


Thanks I'll try them. I'm no bothered about pull rings they annoy me at the best of times.


----------



## Calvine

mrs phas said:


> Anyone else had their rise confirmed?


Yep, gone up exactly the same! But was looking on Next Door yesterday and someone had posted that they went to the local council offices last week and while there went to use the toilets. Apparently there was a walking frame in there and then she spotted an old lady just sitting on the (lid down) lavatory - asked if she was OK and was told yes, she was fine, but the toilets at the council offices are so nice and warm that she goes and sits there for a while after using the toilet as her own bathroom at home is so cold.


----------



## SbanR

Just received my water bill and it's gone up by 50%


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> Just received my water bill and it's gone up by 50%


Haven't had any notification of that 

OR

Have you got a leak?


----------



## Siskin

We’ve been on a water meter for years now and pay much less then we used to. We don’t pay the sewage part as we are on septic tanks. For the last three years we have had water for free almost as there has been several mains pipe bursts meaning no water for in some cases for quite along time. If the water is off for a certain amount of time then there is an automatic payment of £30 and as our usage is low they are almost paying us. 
It’s the only utility that we regard as cheap


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Haven't had any notification of that
> 
> OR
> 
> Have you got a leak?


No leak.
From what I can understand from the comparison bars shown (last year/this year) I've even used less water this year.


----------



## lullabydream

We are metered and never thought our usage was bad or too costly, but if the price goes up by 50% it's another blow to us all.


----------



## ForestWomble

Oh no not the water too!

I've had problems with water bills the whole time I've lived here (keep finding leaks but it never seems to get better) I dread to think what the bills will be like with an increase.


----------



## SbanR

SbanR said:


> No leak.
> From what I can understand from the comparison bars shown (last year/this year) I've even used less water this year.


I'm going to ring and ask for an explanation


----------



## Happy Paws2

Our bill has gone up £25 for the year.


----------



## MollySmith

We had our meter readings from Good Energy and they are the same as before. We went up from our first package end of last year to a higher packager and I think - reading their communications with clients - they did that to avoid the rise now but also that they buy renewable energy in the UK. Is there anyone else with them whose had the same experience as it seems like they had a big crystal ball and we’ve got away likely. But we have been very frugal with the energy use in the house. 

I was accused on PF of it being beyond the means of others - I forget who and can’t locate the thread - and having the money to switch to them which I argued against, the big companies are thieves and hardly playing fair to anyone on the breadline now or before. Anyway I wanted to say that in these grim times, I’ve been largely impressed in as much as one can be, by this energy company.


----------



## Cleo38

MollySmith said:


> We had our meter readings from Good Energy and they are the same as before. We went up from our first package end of last year to a higher packager and I think - reading their communications with clients - they did that to avoid the rise now but also that they buy renewable energy in the UK. Is there anyone else with them whose had the same experience as it seems like they had a big crystal ball and we've got away likely. But we have been very frugal with the energy use in the house.
> 
> I was accused on PF of it being beyond the means of others - I forget who and can't locate the thread - and having the money to switch to them which I argued against, the big companies are thieves and hardly playing fair to anyone on the breadline now or before. Anyway I wanted to say that in these grim times, I've been largely impressed in as much as one can be, by this energy company.


But from what I remember having been given a quote by them a while ago (so it may be different now) they are AlOT more expensive than other suppliers. Has this now changed?


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> If you're buying baked beans from Sainsbury try Hubbards baked beans. Decent amount of beans but so much cheaper - I think because the tin isn't a ring pull; you have to use a tin opener


I'd already ordered Sainsbury's this week but I will try them, we tried Sainsburys last night and they tasted just the same as Heinz.


----------



## urbantigers

Oh heck, I hope water bills don’t go up massively too. I can’t have a water meter as I don’t have the right pipes.

I received an email from British Gas yesterday telling me that they are increasing the emergency credit from £5 to £10 so that it will last longer and give more time to top up  Last longer? Hmm……


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'd already ordered Sainsbury's this week but I will try them, we tried Sainsburys last night and they tasted just the same as Heinz.


They were mentioned on Morning Live yesterday
Can't really comment on the taste (as it comes out of the tin) as I cook it with spices etc and turn it into a hearty meal


----------



## MollySmith

Cleo38 said:


> But from what I remember having been given a quote by them a while ago (so it may be different now) they are AlOT more expensive than other suppliers. Has this now changed?


When I put in my bills into USwitch (the old one from the company who went bust and Scottish Power who were greenwashing us) Good Energy came out as comparable - that was April 2022 and of course USwitch list everyone so we went for best price with a green tarrif but it did feel a bit ouch but better long term. Then I got an affiliate code which dropped it down, that made the difference. We're still in a fixed plan until April 2023.... hoping I'm not tempting fate!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had our latest energy bill … I gave meter readings on 31st as advised … and the normal monthly reading the other day.

Bill was as expected and looked correct with regard to the recent unit charge rise, but I was surprised to see the Projected annual usage for gas had increased by 5,000 kWh. The Projected cost was calculated on that … rather than a usage similar to last year.

I expected the cost to rise … but our usage is pretty static year on year.

Went on the Chat at BG to try and get an explanation but couldn’t get a sensible answer 

I did ask if it was a way to whack our DD up ….?

Actually, I’ve been expecting an increase for months as it’s obviously been too low at £85 given the growing debit balance. I made an extra payment a couple of weeks ago to bring it down a bit. Luckily, I have the money … but someone else might struggle with such a high bill and be worried … it shouldn’t be allowed to get so high imo.

Anyway, they did want to increase the DD by £134 to £220. 

Instead, I said I would clear the balance today and agreed a DD of £112 … I can then see how that will work and adjust if necessary myself. I won’t rely on them to manage the bills and payments in future.

I still can’t work out how I’m going to use an extra 5000 kWh of gas though ….?


----------



## ForestWomble

Cleo38 said:


> But from what I remember having been given a quote by them a while ago (so it may be different now) they are AlOT more expensive than other suppliers. Has this now changed?


I googled them yesterday having seen @MollySmith post and got a message which stated that as they are a green supplier their standard variable tariff is exempt from the energy price cap, so they cost more than standard variable tariffs offered by most other suppliers, they recommend staying with your current supplier at the moment.


----------



## Karl43

I'm on a prepayment metre and I've noticed my gas is being guzzled much much faster. I'm going to just have to work harder


----------



## Cleo38

ForestWomble said:


> I googled them yesterday having seen @MollySmith post and got a message which stated that as they are a green supplier their standard variable tariff is exempt from the energy price cap, so they cost more than standard variable tariffs offered by most other suppliers, they recommend staying with your current supplier at the moment.


Yes, I did the same & came to the conclusion that they are alot more expensive! No way could I afford to spend anymore on fuel. My heating is off now regardless of how cold it gets. I do have a wood burner which I will use if it's freezing & have plenty of wood & coal.

I was looking at various quotes & it is truly unbelievable how much people are being charged especially with the rising costs of food & fuel for cars, I am scaping by but don't know how some will manage


----------



## MollySmith

ForestWomble said:


> I googled them yesterday having seen @MollySmith post and got a message which stated that as they are a green supplier their standard variable tariff is exempt from the energy price cap, so they cost more than standard variable tariffs offered by most other suppliers, they recommend staying with your current supplier at the moment.





Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I did the same & came to the conclusion that they are alot more expensive! No way could I afford to spend anymore on fuel. My heating is off now regardless of how cold it gets. I do have a wood burner which I will use if it's freezing & have plenty of wood & coal.
> 
> I was looking at various quotes & it is truly unbelievable how much people are being charged especially with the rising costs of food & fuel for cars, I am scaping by but don't know how some will manage


And I'm paying less than @Lurcherlad and certainly less than had we stayed with Eon (just checked it). I guess that's the affiliate £.

But yes stay put. Though it does seem utterly stupid that they are exempt when the dirty companies who pollute the planet and make a huge profit have a license to print money. No hope for a greener environment with this government.

Our heating has been off since early March. I've got a little electric thing heater, the fireplaces but that's not very good for the planet, and Molly is warm.


----------



## MollySmith

Heat the human not the home from Martin Lewis

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...o-desperate-households?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other

direct link to save going via Guardian 
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/utilities/heat-the-human-not-the-home-save-energy/


----------



## Happy Paws2

We were saying maybe when we had a new cooker last year we should have gone electric, then we thought if we have any electric power cuts we can still keep warm and cook, and if we loss gas we have the microwave a two ring electric thingy (which they gave us when they commended our gas cooker) and toaster so we can still cook.

So they will have hot food and can keep warm what ever happens, unless they were both go off at the same time


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well, we have started turning everything off at night at the mains Virgin box, rerouter, microwave anything thing that has a little red light on goes off, the only things left switched on are the fridge freezer and the bedroom alarm clock.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well, we have started turning everything off at night at the mains Virgin box, rerouter, microwave anything thing that has a little red light on goes off, the only things left switched on are the fridge freezer and the bedroom alarm clock.


I've always done that. I really can't save much more power without not eating or not washing or not staying warm!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I've always done that. I really can't save much more power without not eating or not washing or not staying warm!


In the 51 years of marriage even when we weren't earning very much have we had to sitting down and work out what we have to save on, buying cheaper brands not turning the heating on until later in the day and have the thermostat turn down lower.

I never thought that when we were in our 70's we'd have to worry about things like this, how some people are going to manage I dread to think.


----------



## Calvine

Something I don't think I have ever seen before. Went twice to the local Lidl and they had not one piece of salad left. It was not near closing time, it was late afternoon, about four. There was not one lettuce or tomato of any variety, no kidding, just the empty shelves where they had been, and it occurred to me that people are eating salad instead of using fuel to cook. The weather was not particularly warm.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The way things are going the only a hot meal will be is own brand tinned soup and toast.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just looked up the price of the food we used buy for Dillon, Vet's Kitchen Senior 7+ Years Salmon & Brown Rice 3kg, it used to cost us somewhere around £7 or £8 now it's £13.20 that's some increase in just over 3 years.  if we'd still got him he'd be just be getting a tin of sardines.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Something I don't think I have ever seen before. Went twice to the local Lidl and they had not one piece of salad left. It was not near closing time, it was late afternoon, about four. There was not one lettuce or tomato of any variety, no kidding, just the empty shelves where they had been, and it occurred to me that people are eating salad instead of using fuel to cook. The weather was not particularly warm.


A fortnight ago my friend was looking for lettuce. The market stallholder apparently told him it would have cost him £1.72 each to buy!:Woot


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> A fortnight ago my friend was looking for lettuce. The market stallholder apparently told him it would have cost him £1.72 each to buy!:Woot


 Yikes! Unbelievable. They really have us every which way, don't they.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Yikes! Unbelievable. They really have us every which way, don't they.


You'll have to get a growbag and grow your own


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> A fortnight ago my friend was looking for lettuce. The market stallholder apparently told him it would have cost him £1.72 each to buy!:Woot


Thinking about it, it did look as though there had not been any there to start with - meaning, there was not a solitary manky old lettuce leaf or a couple of squashed tomatoes. Zilch! Maybe they were just too expensive to stock knowing that no-one would buy them?



SbanR said:


> You'll have to get a growbag and grow your own


I imagine that's what people with gardens will be doing!


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> You'll have to get a growbag and grow your own


Grow them in the good British earth .................much cheaper


----------



## Lurcherlad

If you do buy a lettuce, sit the stub in a cup of water once you’ve eaten the leaves and new ones will sprout.

I think it works with other salad things too, spring onions, celery, etc.

You won’t get a full crop but I had enough to add to a sandwich from my lettuce stub 

Growing cut and come again salad leaves is cheaper than buying and easy enough to do.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> If you do buy a lettuce, sit the stub in a cup of water once you've eaten the leaves and new ones will sprout.
> 
> I think it works with other salad things too, spring onions, celery, etc.
> 
> You won't get a full crop but I had enough to add to a sandwich from my lettuce stub
> 
> Growing cut and come again salad leaves is cheaper than buying and easy enough to do.


I've been doing that with cabbages for years, I tied it one Christmas and it lasted in water for 2 weeks just taking off the leaves as I needed them.
Carrots or any root veg. will reive if left in water over night.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I did my first cold water wash in my machine yesterday, everything came out nice and clean, so unless anything is really dirty or the bedding everything it's going to washed in cold water from now on.

Always washed on the lowest temp. before but if cold saves a few pence that's what I'll do.


----------



## Happy Paws2

How can someone like this really understand how normal are struggling to live.

Chancellor Rishi Sunak and his wife Akshata Murty have made the Sunday Times Rich List of the UK's wealthiest 250 people for the first time.

Their joint £730m fortune ranks them at 222 of the *paper's annual list**.*


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> How can someone like this really understand how normal are struggling to live.
> 
> Chancellor Rishi Sunak and his wife Akshata Murty have made the Sunday Times Rich List of the UK's wealthiest 250 people for the first time.
> 
> Their joint £730m fortune ranks them at 222 of the *paper's annual list**.*


I know it makes you laugh when he said 'we' have a tough few months ahead he should have said, 'you'. That coupled with Tory MPs tweeting that people are poor because they can't cook. Clueless.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I know it makes you laugh when he said 'we' have a tough few months ahead he should have said, 'you'. That coupled with Tory MPs tweeting that people are poor because they can't cook. Clueless.


I thought we were all poor because we can't budget 
Never knew it was also to do with not being able to cook. It all makes sense now, silly me 

Apparently eating junk food saves over £1k a year in food bills. Save money at the expense of health.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> I thought we were all poor because we can't budget
> Never knew it was also to do with not being able to cook. It all makes sense now, silly me
> 
> Apparently eating junk food saves over £1k a year in food bills. Save money at the expense of health.


Can't cook, can't budget, watch to much Netflix and drink to many coffees absolutely nothing to do with the fact we have a government hand picked from the rich boys club.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Can't cook, can't budget, watch to much Netflix and drink to many coffees absolutely nothing to do with the fact we have a government hand picked from the rich boys club.


You've literally described me in a nutshell.

Except I've now cancelled disney&netflix because we can't afford it :Hilarious


----------



## rona

Oof said:


> Apparently eating junk food saves over £1k a year in food bills. Save money at the expense of health.


I find eating fairly healthily and fresh, is a lot cheap than junk food.


----------



## Oof

rona said:


> I find eating fairly healthily and fresh, is a lot cheap than junk food.


I can't say either way from personal experience, but I googled it the other day and it came up with it being cheaper. I think it's based on how many calories you get for money. 
We're on a tight budget at the moment - last month electric alone cost £190, so beans and rice for a bit.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> You've literally described me in a nutshell.
> 
> Except I've now cancelled disney&netflix because we can't afford it :Hilarious


I'm waiting on Stranger Things season 4 then Netflix will go.


----------



## rona

Oof said:


> I can't say either way from personal experience, but I googled it the other day and it came up with it being cheaper. I think it's based on how many calories you get for money.
> We're on a tight budget at the moment - last month electric alone cost £190, so beans and rice for a bit.


Salad doesn't need cooking 

Have you a slow cooker?


----------



## rona

diced pork 500g £2.80
Onion £0.20
Carrots £0.40
Frozen peas £0.45
Sweet Pepper £0.45
Flavouring £0.40
=£4.70
Potatoes £0.84 for 8 baking pots cooked in micro wave

That's £5.54 for 4 large meals or 6 small ones 

Stick a bit of cabbage with that and you have a feast


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I'm waiting on Stranger Things season 4 then Netflix will go.


It's in 2 parts isn't it? We only kept disney longer for the rescue rangers film.



rona said:


> Salad doesn't need cooking
> 
> Have you a slow cooker?


Haha you're right, and we're in salad season. Yes, i have a much used slow cooker, but could do with more recipes! Someone recommended a pressure cooker but I dont know much about them  
Earlier on in the thread I think Lurcherlad suggested a load of ways to insulate homes. We're going to be doing that this summer in preparation!


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> It's in 2 parts isn't it? We only kept disney longer for the rescue rangers film.
> 
> Haha you're right, and we're in salad season. Yes, i have a much used slow cooker, but could do with more recipes! Someone recommended a pressure cooker but I dont know much about them
> Earlier on in the thread I think Lurcherlad suggested a load of ways to insulate homes. We're going to be doing that this summer in preparation!


Oh I hope not I want to binge the lot in half term.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Oh I hope not I want to binge the lot in half term.


Part one 27th may, part 2 JULY


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Part one 27th may, part 2 JULY


I have many things to worry about at the moment but somehow this seems the worse.


----------



## Siskin

My slo cooker recipes seem to consist of any leftovers from chicken or ham joints and whatever happens to be in the fridge plus a few potatoes on top. Add some fluids and leave for hours. Always works out well.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I'm waiting on Stranger Things season 4 then Netflix will go.


I'm lucky to be on my sons account 
But...I have to make sure there's no charge for the films we watch.


----------



## Calvine

Oof said:


> I thought we were all poor because we can't budget


Well, apparently if we cannot make ends meet we should take a second job (or work longer hours at the job we have). Problem solved.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I know it makes you laugh when he said 'we' have a tough few months ahead he should have said, 'you'. That coupled with Tory MPs tweeting that people are poor because they can't cook. Clueless.





Oof said:


> I thought we were all poor because we can't budget
> Never knew it was also to do with not being able to cook. It all makes sense now, silly me
> 
> Apparently eating junk food saves over £1k a year in food bills. Save money at the expense of health.


They have no idea what it's like to live in the real world do they, shut away in their mansions with there millions safely locked away,


----------



## westie~ma

At the end of March I sent in my meter readings. At the end of every month I will submit meter readings. So my account is accurate.

I was £200 in credit and paying £357 a month. They emailed that my dd would be going up to £457 a month. So I rang them, explained the above and said I want my dd reduced to £100 a month as we were moving out until September. They agreed.

Whenever my dd was raised previously I have always queried it and while it would still go up by challenging it wouldn't go up a huge amount.

I deliberately allowed the credit to build this time as a cushion against price rises. Normally I am just about right with under £100 credit. Prefer the money in my bank account rather than theirs.

eta I was on a fixed tariff but that ran out so went to the standard variable and have stayed on that for now as all the fixed tariff dd's were stupidly expensive well over £1k.


----------



## Cully

I've been getting the Warm Home discount for years now with SSE as I get the Pension Guaranteed Credit. 
SSE has just transferred it's customers over to OVO, and everything should remain the same, just a change of company.
What I'm not sure of is if I need to reapply for WHD again, or if I will automatically get it as usual. There's no information on the OVO website regarding SSE customers who have been transferred. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## mrs phas




----------



## simplysardonic

mrs phas said:


> View attachment 491591


Oh to be alive (& poor) in the 2020s. It's never ending


----------



## Boxer123

We need a new thread called how to live on air alone.


----------



## simplysardonic

Boxer123 said:


> We need a new thread called how to live on air alone.


Or '50 sand based recipes for all the family'.


----------



## Oof

Considering stocking up on candles now.

This winter is going to be a 'Poor Family in a Charles Dickens Novel' aesthetic.


----------



## stuaz

mrs phas said:


> View attachment 491591


Its so frustrating. I don't even blame the whole Russia/Ukraine/Pandemic for all this. Our own successive governments chose to not invest into Nuclear power and blocked investments in renewable when lobbied by foreign owned energy companies.

It was so obvious that our energy markets were going to collapse and that this was going to happen in the end. We sleep walked into the situation and we only have ourselves to blame


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Considering stocking up on candles now.
> 
> This winter is going to be a 'Poor Family in a Charles Dickens Novel' aesthetic.


Just have to go to bed at 4pm when it gets dark. Luckily Loki makes a great hot water bottle.


----------



## mrs phas

Boxer123 said:


> Luckily Loki makes a great hot water bottle.


And falcor, 
Foglia gets to hot on the bed, but he likes to snuggle under the covers in either my knee pits or the small of my back


----------



## Boxer123

mrs phas said:


> And falcor,
> Foglia gets to hot on the bed, but he likes to snuggle under the covers in either my knee pits or the small of my back


Loki snuggles under the covers. If you move away he snugs back in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh, it's so stressful. 

I'm going to sound like a snobby madam now (not my intention at all) but we cancelled our Ocado last month. It was getting mad. I have half a red grapefruit each morning, with yogurt, and on Ocado they were 85p. In Tesco they are 50p. So that's nearly £50 a year just on grapefruit. We had six 2l bottle of Cravendale each week (now £2.25 a bottle), so if I get filtered milk in Lidl at £1.35 a bottle, that's £280 a year. That's just on two items. I pick up reduced things when I can and shove them in the freezer but even that is more sparse now. 

I know I do have the ability to pick up bank shifts if I need to - but I really don't want to, as I'm exhausted enough as it is. However, I will do if I need to. 

Mind you, if I lived on fresh air, I'd be thinner


----------



## simplysardonic

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh, it's so stressful.
> 
> I'm going to sound like a snobby madam now (not my intention at all) but we cancelled our Ocado last month. It was getting mad. I have half a red grapefruit each morning, with yogurt, and on Ocado they were 85p. In Tesco they are 50p. So that's nearly £50 a year just on grapefruit. We had six 2l bottle of Cravendale each week (now £2.25 a bottle), so if I get filtered milk in Lidl at £1.35 a bottle, that's £280 a year. That's just on two items. I pick up reduced things when I can and shove them in the freezer but even that is more sparse now.
> *
> I know I do have the ability to pick up bank shifts if I need to - but I really don't want to, as I'm exhausted enough as it is*. However, I will do if I need to.
> 
> Mind you, if I lived on fresh air, I'd be thinner


This makes me sad  when I think what the billionaires have hoarded away that they have no hope of spending, what politicians & top level footballers earn & how the world would still turn if they were all just to randomly disappear.

How did we get to the point where wider society places more value on primadonnas kicking a ball around & our most important workers, the ones that actually keep the country going, are having to make decisions on whether they can have a little bit of luxury in their lives.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know @simplysardonic - I shake my head about the same thing on a regular basis. Luckily I'm not an avaricious person and really have all I need. Actually, that's not entirely true, I'd like a cat who actually ate his food rather than my having to chuck half of it down the loo....that would save me loads of pennies!


----------



## rona

Mrs Funkin said:


> , I'd like a cat who actually ate his food rather than my having to chuck half of it down the loo


Have you no hedgehogs in the garden that would like it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We do have a hedgehog, yes @rona but there are also several different cats that visit us overnight, so I don't want to be putting food out in case they eat it. They are cats who have owners locally (I recognise them) so don't want to be giving them extra/something they shouldn't be having.


----------



## simplysardonic

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know @simplysardonic - I shake my head about the same thing on a regular basis. *Luckily I'm not an avaricious person and really have all I need*. Actually, that's not entirely true, I'd like a cat who actually ate his food rather than my having to chuck half of it down the loo....that would save me loads of pennies!


We need less avarice in the world. I've absolutely no desire to 'live like a king', I think I'd feel overwhelming guilt if I had too much when others struggle.

I feel your pain with your cat, one of our dogs is like that, luckily there's always another dog to hoover up after her!


----------



## rona

Mrs Funkin said:


> We do have a hedgehog, yes @rona but there are also several different cats that visit us overnight, so I don't want to be putting food out in case they eat it. They are cats who have owners locally (I recognise them) so don't want to be giving them extra/something they shouldn't be having.


We have a hedgehog box that prevents cats but let hedgehogs eat. OH made it 
IMG_0484 by jenny
clifford, on Flickr

https://littlesilverhedgehog.com/2016/06/20/hedgehog-feeding-station/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do live like a king I think. Yes, things are tight but I choose to not work full time. The side effect of that is less disposable income, so I don’t buy things I don’t need, try to get things at the best price etc., but that gives me more time. The time is WAY more important to me than having the money to buy (for example) a £500 handbag. I’m just not that kind of woman. I’m much happier with a little bargain  

Id quite like some bargain utilities to be fair…thank goodness husband fixed us until March.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now that is clever @rona I shall show husband and see if he can think about making something like that. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Oof

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do live like a king I think. Yes, things are tight but I choose to not work full time. The side effect of that is less disposable income, so I don't buy things I don't need, try to get things at the best price etc., but that gives me more time. The time is WAY more important to me than having the money to buy (for example) a £500 handbag. I'm just not that kind of woman. I'm much happier with a little bargain
> 
> Id quite like some bargain utilities to be fair…thank goodness husband fixed us until March.


I agree with time being more valuable (can't quote on mobile).


----------



## rona

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now that is clever @rona I shall show husband and see if he can think about making something like that. Thank you for the idea.


I popped link on to an easier one


----------



## simplysardonic

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do live like a king I think. Yes, things are tight but I choose to not work full time. The side effect of that is less disposable income, so I don't buy things I don't need, try to get things at the best price etc., but that gives me more time. The time is WAY more important to me than having the money to buy (for example) a £500 handbag. I'm just not that kind of woman. I'm much happier with a little bargain
> 
> Id quite like some bargain utilities to be fair…thank goodness husband fixed us until March.


I don't 'do' new unless there's no other option (even worse since I discovered Vinted!), I get a huge amount of satisfaction from finding what I need 2nd hand rather than new, my weaknesses are things for the animals or garden stuff, those are my treats.

Thinking about it, if we're happy with what we've got maybe we do live like kings!


----------



## Oof

simplysardonic said:


> I don't 'do' new unless there's no other option (even worse since I discovered Vinted!), I get a huge amount of satisfaction from finding what I need 2nd hand rather than new, my weaknesses are things for the animals or garden stuff, those are my treats.
> 
> Thinking about it, if we're happy with what we've got maybe we do live like kings!


I've already started buying things for christmas (sorry! I know it's early!) And i got them off ebay - second hand.

Feel a bit ashamed to admit that's rhe first ever second hand purchase I've made in my life. Always bought new. Im going to try and buy more second hand things. Better for the environment and my bank balance.

Edit: forgot i bought course books second hand. Whoops


----------



## simplysardonic

Oof said:


> I've already started buying things for christmas (sorry!* I know it's early!)* And i got them off ebay - second hand.
> 
> Feel a bit ashamed to admit that's rhe first ever second hand purchase I've made in my life. Always bought new. Im going to try and buy more second hand things. Better for the environment and my bank balance.
> 
> Edit: forgot i bought course books second hand. Whoops


In my world you're late to the party- I bought the first Christmas presents back in distant January

Whether I'll be able to actually find them when December descends remains to be seen.


----------



## lullabydream

I know this is gas and electric prices which has now gone down the charity shop route I have to comment!

At the weekend I was helping my sister choose an outfit for the upcoming wedding of her son, my nephew. Well somehow I ended up with a fascinator. I swear the fascinator cost more money than the dress I am wearing which I bought in a Debenhams sale many moons ago.

So I still needed to complete the look, and found some real bargains in charity shops, an organza wrap thingy, cost £1.50 matches the out fit well. Then shoes that look like they have never been wore priced up at £3 but got charged only £1. The most expensive buy in charity shops was a bag at £4. Comparing what my sister spent though was ridiculous! I love charity shops.


----------



## simplysardonic

lullabydream said:


> I know this is gas and electric prices which has now gone down the charity shop route I have to comment!
> 
> At the weekend I was helping my sister choose an outfit for the upcoming wedding of her son, my nephew. Well somehow I ended up with a fascinator. I swear the fascinator cost more money than the dress I am wearing which I bought in a Debenhams sale many moons ago.
> 
> So I still needed to complete the look, and found some real bargains in charity shops, an organza wrap thingy, cost £1.50 matches the out fit well. Then shoes that look like they have never been wore priced up at £3 but got charged only £1. The most expensive buy in charity shops was a bag at £4. Comparing what my sister spent though was ridiculous! *I love charity shops*.


Charity shops, boot sales, jumble sales, yard sales, FB Marketplace, Vinted, eBay, roadside plant/veg/egg stalls, love browsing them all, we got a gorgeous Edwardian wardrobe for free off FB Marketplace last year.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Getting a new washing machine once I've got the old one out and cleaned behind it, :Jawdrop hopefully in will be cheaper to run than my old one, we've had it 12 years.


----------



## lullabydream

simplysardonic said:


> Charity shops, boot sales, jumble sales, yard sales, FB Marketplace, Vinted, eBay, roadside plant/veg/egg stalls, love browsing them all, we got a gorgeous Edwardian wardrobe for free off FB Marketplace last year.


New to Facebook due to the crisis of of, but have already picked up a coat stand, a dog teepee that not one dog will use, a paddling /sand pool which only Stan ventures in occassionally and a lovely (looks handmade) sideboard.

Our local car boot sadly was a bit rubbish at the weekend!

eBay I often buy clothes from there, but seemed to have bought too much recently. Wardrobe is chocca.

On the other side I always donate to charity shops, been doing it ages and my youngest is always donating something or other.
Books I have bought a couple for next to nothing so said I would return when read. We have no room for books, I do have a Kindle but there is something about a book!


----------



## simplysardonic

lullabydream said:


> New to Facebook due to the crisis of of, but have already picked up a coat stand, a dog teepee that not one dog will use, a paddling /sand pool which only Stan ventures in occassionally and a lovely (looks handmade) sideboard.
> 
> Our local car boot sadly was a bit rubbish at the weekend!
> 
> eBay I often buy clothes from there, but seemed to have bought too much recently. Wardrobe is chocca.
> 
> On the other side I always donate to charity shops, been doing it ages and my youngest is always donating something or other.
> Books I have bought a couple for next to nothing so said I would return when read. *We have no room for books*, I do have a Kindle but there is something about a book!


I feel your pain, I have far too many books & they are now stacked up the stairs & filling most of a cupboard, along with the assorted bookshelves I already have.

I desperately need a garden shed, but I think it's one of those things I'm going to have to save for & buy new (the prices are crazy), I see some 2nd hand for sale in good condition, but I don't have access to a vehicle big enough to move them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, back to electric (sort of).

In the last few months husband (who is very good at looking for the best deals for things) has been looking at what we've got and how much energy we use. He managed to fix our deal until March next year too, which was excellent. Anyway, our big fridge freezer in the kitchen is well and truly conked. He's analysed the figures (using a plug thingy) and it's using nearly 3.5 times as much energy as it's meant to and the one in the utility is 25 years old and using 3 times the energy a new one would. So after much research and reviewing we'd decided what we wanted. On a website we use (price runner) it was fairly obvious that the big fridge freezer seems to fluctuate each month by £400. So we've been waiting - and today it has dropped. Hurrah! So £1100 instead of £1500 - which means the new utility fridge (which is £400) is sort of free…and we got an extra £100 off for buying two items, which is really only £50 as it’s £50 to take them both away. We are waiting until Monday for delivery, so that is free too - hardly onerous to wait until Monday really.

Husband calculated that at current energy prices they will have paid for themselves in 3.5 years as the difference is startling between what the new ones use and what the old ones we have use (currently almost £700 a year to run them both) - so when the prices are higher, it will be even sooner. 

There's me saying I don't want things but some things need to be done - and when they do, we like to get the best deal we can.


----------



## Siskin

We don’t have mains electric at the static van relying on solar panels and batteries for power, gas for fridge, cooking and eating. It does make you very aware of how much electricity some devices use. We can easily run a 32 inch tv plus a satellite box as the terrestrial tv signal is iffy here, but we spent a lot of time researching tv’s for low power usage.
Something I noticed when recharging a large battery for something was how much power it took during the initial charging process. The inverter which turns DC to AC has an array of lights to show state of charging of the batteries and the amount being used by any electrical appliance. When the battery that was being charged 3 led lights showed on the inverter (normal usage by us shows only 1), but it slowly began to drop away over a period of about 30 minutes to only one light, thought that was quite curious and wondered why.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The other thing that's so easy to address is the "vampire items". I'm not someone that would turn off the microwave/oven etc. every day but there are other things - like not having your phone charger plugged in all the time (and if you do, taking your phone off charge once it's done) that can save. I bet you are super aware of these sorts of things @Siskin - I'm trying but I am far from perfect.


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> The other thing that's so easy to address is the "vampire items". I'm not someone that would turn off the microwave/oven etc. every day but there are other things - like not having your phone charger plugged in all the time (and if you do, taking your phone off charge once it's done) that can save. I bet you are super aware of these sorts of things @Siskin - I'm trying but I am far from perfect.


Must say I'm very glad we get a lot of sunshine here, may not be the warmest place to be sometimes especially when the wind is from the north or east (something we are getting from Russia whether we want it or not).


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> The other thing that's so easy to address is the "vampire items". I'm not someone that would turn off the microwave/oven etc. every day but there are other things - like not having your phone charger plugged in all the time (and if you do, taking your phone off charge once it's done) that can save. I bet you are super aware of these sorts of things @Siskin - I'm trying but I am far from perfect.


If a charger is plugged in but switched off would it still use energy?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SbanR said:


> If a charger is plugged in but switched off would it still use energy?


I believe that as long as it is switched off then it doesn't use anything @SbanR


----------



## rona

So, has Rishi got it about right for the moment?


----------



## Jobeth

I’d rather the £400 for everyone had gone to people that really need it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jobeth said:


> I'd rather the £400 for everyone had gone to people that really need it.


I feel so torn about it. Part of me feels like this - but part of me thinks I've never claimed anything from the government, obviously wasn't furloughed and am now earning a lot less in real terms, we don't qualify for the council tax rebate either, so I'll have the £400 thank you very much.

As I say, I'm torn. Probably doesn't sound like it but I am.


----------



## rona

Jobeth said:


> I'd rather the £400 for everyone had gone to people that really need it.


it's not for everyone though is it? Only those below band D Council tax


----------



## Boxer123

Jobeth said:


> I'd rather the £400 for everyone had gone to people that really need it.


Yep my neighbour donated her £150 to charity. She felt bad taking it.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

rona said:


> it's not for everyone though is it? Only those below band D Council tax


Its for every household, well that is how the bbc webpage are reporting it, " Every household in the UK will get an energy bill discount of £400"


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## rona

bmr10 said:


> Don't know how we've done it but our bills have stayed almost the exact same since the increase. It's still too expensive for me, and we don't get the rebate, but I'm glad it's not more. 100% of my wage goes to our rent and bills, I don't get to keep a penny for myself so if our bills were hiked up in price we'd have to move in with my grandparents!!!


It's because that since the increase it's been light and warm..........you wait til the winter


----------



## Jobeth

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel so torn about it. Part of me feels like this - but part of me thinks I've never claimed anything from the government, obviously wasn't furloughed and am now earning a lot less in real terms, we don't qualify for the council tax rebate either, so I'll have the £400 thank you very much.
> 
> As I say, I'm torn. Probably doesn't sound like it but I am.


I've never claimed anything, wasn't furloughed and my pay is worth 8% less. The £400 won't make much difference to me and that's what I gave to my niece last month as she needed it to fix her car. I can imagine to some it would make the difference between eating and heating the house. Those are the people who should get it.


----------



## rona

3dogs2cats said:


> Its for every household, well that is how the bbc webpage are reporting it, " Every household in the UK will get an energy bill discount of £400"


Just read up on it, I see the Energy firms are going to take it off our bills, so yes it will be every household  They couldn't have private info on our individual circumstances


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There's some extra help for people too. Those with the lowest incomes will get £650 in two payments, those on disability benefits £150 and the elderly will get £300.


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's some extra help for people too. Those with the lowest incomes will get £650 in two payments, those on disability benefits £150 and the elderly will get £300.


Is the elderly payment only to the poorest or all elderly?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Is the elderly payment only to the poorest or all elderly?


All I hope, we are just above the benefit level.

But I should get the £150 disability one.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Mrs Funkin said:


> There's some extra help for people too. Those with the lowest incomes will get £650 in two payments, those on disability benefits £150 and the elderly will get £300.


I am trying to work out what this means for my mum, she is elderly and gets the Warm Home Discount, I think currently ( before todays announcement) that is £150. I`m presuming this now means she will get double that to make it the £300. The way I am reading it is, every household will get £400 off their fuel bill so she will get that but the elderly seem to be in a separate from the lowest income, if that the case then yes the extra £150 plus £400 for fuel will go towards helping but I don`t think its going to be enough to keep her in her own home come winter. I have been having to think seriously about telling SS I am withdrawing from providing her care so they will have to place her in a care home purely due to not being able to afford the cost of living and fuel bills!


----------



## Deguslave

@3dogs2cats does your mum get pension credit? If so, from what I can understand she should also get the £650.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Is the elderly payment only to the poorest or all elderly?


I understood that it's all pensioners


----------



## Deguslave

The Warm Home Discount is different from the Winter Fuel Payment. The WHD is paid by the energy company, the WFP is made by the DWP straight into your bank account each winter.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Siskin said:


> Is the elderly payment only to the poorest or all elderly?


 From how I read it its for those that qualify for the Warm Home Discount. I always thought all pensioners got a winter fuel payment, i remember a big thing about it few years back when celebrity pensioners were saying they didn`t need it but received automatically anyway. I have just looked at my mums letter regarding it and it states: You qualify for the discount because on the 4th July 2021 (qualifying date) you were in receipt of Pension Credit and a customer of an electricity supplier that is taking part in the scheme. 
I have only had chance to look at bbc site though so it might just be their wording is wrong and it does mean all pensioners not just those that receive WHD


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> I understood that it's all pensioners


Ok, and is that over and above the winter fuel allowance that is paid to the elderly?


----------



## Deguslave

From my understanding everyone on means tested benefits (UC, income based ESA, income based JSA, pension credit) will get the £650. Pensioners will get an extra £300 and the disabled £150, and everyone gets the £400.

@3dogs2cats this should mean your mum will get the £400 off her energy bill + £300 pensioner grant + £650 means tested benefit payment.


----------



## Deguslave

This explains it pretty well https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-61592496


----------



## lullabydream

I get Pip, but the smallest amount. I will be very surprised to see any money coming my way, because I have a disability


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Deguslave said:


> This explains it pretty well https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-61592496


Ah thank you, I was reading the live updates and they didn`t make it clear to me, plus I read it wrong that the £300 pounds was for those pensioners who receive WHD. Mum does receive Pension credit and Attendance Allowance so she might get the disability payment too.


----------



## Deguslave

lullabydream said:


> I get Pip, but the smallest amount. I will be very surprised to see any money coming my way, because I have a disability


PIP is a disability benefit so you should get the £400 energy grant and the £150 disability grant.


----------



## rona

lullabydream said:


> I get Pip, but the smallest amount. I will be very surprised to see any money coming my way, because I have a disability


I think you get £650 +£400 and if you get winter fuel payment £300 as well

mmm that can't be right,he said the max was £1200............all will become clear
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-61592496
"A small group of pensioners with disabilities will receive a total of £1,500 when all the new payments and discounts they are eligible for are added up."

Oops............you are still a youngster


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Ok, and is that over and above the winter fuel allowance that is paid to the elderly?


Yes


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Deguslave

They can use tax data and benefits to calculate everyone's income. Households includes renters, or house owners either living in a family group or single occupancy.

They can gather the household data from council tax information. There are a number of ways to get all the info they need, on everyone, when they need it.


----------



## lullabydream

I don't get other benefits but a tiny bit of pip, so although it's saying those who get disability get this payment I bet it will be in the fine print about higher rates, and both parts as it usually is when it comes to additional monies


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

bmr10 said:


> !! I hope my partner and I receive it as I only earn just over £300 a month!!!! ): Not eligible for benefits because I didn't take a student loan with my studies but £400 would be greatly appreciated.


You should do, cant see why you would not unless you are living within an household, as in renting a room from a householder, in that case I`m not sure how that would work?


----------



## Deguslave

From my understanding, in October everyone's energy bill will be credited with £400. This should mean that you have to pay the remaining balance on the bill, or in the case of bill being in credit, the credit balance should be carried over to the next bill.

I'm not sure how they are going to apply this to prepayment meters unless they are going to put the credit on the meter when its topped up.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

lullabydream said:


> I don't get other benefits but a tiny bit of pip, so although it's saying those who get disability get this payment I bet it will be in the fine print about higher rates, and both parts as it usually is when it comes to additional monies


 Although my mum will/should qualify for the low income, pensioner and disability payments I have a feeling she wont see it, because she has paid care any income above the minimum income guarantee goes in contributions to that, every time there is an increase in pension her contribution increases likewise. I suspect as soon as the money is paid the LA will write to say her contributions to care have increased.


----------



## lullabydream

3dogs2cats said:


> Although my mum will/should qualify for the low income, pensioner and disability payments I have a feeling she wont see it, because she has paid care any income above the minimum income guarantee goes in contributions to that, every time there is an increase in pension her contribution increases likewise. I suspect as soon as the money is paid the LA will write to say her contributions to care have increased.


It bugs me so badly how flawed is the benefit system, it really is


----------



## margy

I used to keep my heating all the time when we had the dogs. Mainly for Belle who hated the cold and used to shiver.As we were both working it didn't bother us. Then OH retired so have to watch the pennies. Now I don't have it on much at all. If I'm cold I wrap myself in a blanket, while OH sits in shorts and t-shirt. He doesn't feel the cold but I have poor circulation so need layers to feel warm. A gas engineer came one day and was looking at our meter, I asked him why and he said just routine, as we have a smart meter I was confused. Now I think because we are using so much less they were checking for anything fishy. Just adding we are with British Gas


----------



## rona




----------



## Calvine

stuaz said:


> It was so obvious that our energy markets were going to collapse


Indeed: we were reading about it long before the invasion of Ukraine (sorry - ''special operation'' {don't want to end up in a gulag}). It was always on the cards.


----------



## Lurcherlad

And proper “means testing” would require lots of man hours and IT changes to administer, which would be another burden on the Treasury… Taxpayer.

I just see it as a reduction in the cost.

If they made it something people had to apply for, many wouldn’t know how to or be too proud to apply … others in need would just fall through the cracks.

Those who don’t need it can pass it on to charities or boost the economy by spending it …. 

I don’t see a perfect solution tbh


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

I remember years ago one of my Uncles saying having a works pension was the worst thing he ever did, he only had a very small pension but enough to stop him getting any help, while his brother-in-law who never had one and got all the help he needed. Now we know what he meant.


----------



## Lurcherlad

For info:


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pleased to see that my gas bill for the last month was less than £10 

We have an electric shower and a dishwasher so I turned the boiler off.

When we need an occasional bowl of hot water, I boil the kettle. No point heating a tank of water every day for occasional use.

Just need to work at reducing the electric bill … too many devices in use in the house.

Hopefully, we should have built up a reasonable credit balance by the time winter comes and the new increase in price.

I got a quote for a fixed tariff…. Now just need to try and work out if it’s worth accepting. A crystal ball would be useful.


----------



## huckybuck

I’d upped our direct debit in April and have left it at that level (not giving any readings since) and just got our gas bill through. 

Estimated reading by E On and we’re in credit by 400. I’ve just gone out to look at real reading and it’s even less than they have estimated. Phew! Hopefully by the time the prices go up in Oct we’ll have a larger buffer for the winter. 

Our gas and electricity for this house (which is by no means a mansion!) is someone’s salary!!!! I daren’t tell you what it is. We have hot water underfloor heating which is a nightmare (aside from the cost).

But I wish I could get the electricity down as well!


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I’d upped our direct debit in April and have left it at that level (not giving any readings since) and just got our gas bill through.
> 
> Estimated reading by E On and we’re in credit by 400. I’ve just gone out to look at real reading and it’s even less than they have estimated. Phew! Hopefully by the time the prices go up in Oct we’ll have a larger buffer for the winter.
> 
> Our gas and electricity for this house (which is by no means a mansion!) is someone’s salary!!!! I daren’t tell you what it is. We have hot water underfloor heating which is a nightmare (aside from the cost).
> 
> But I wish I could get the electricity down as well!


Our bill sounds similar and we are also not in a mansion. We have just refreshed and replaced insulation this week, and did have a company booked to install solar panels later this year but it's all fallen thru due to the company being awful to deal with. Our electric bill is crazy high tho so I hope we can sort that out and get it down. Gas has mostly been off for months. We have a huge gas range cooker and now do all our hob cooking on a little induction stove...


----------



## Boxer123

Just seen on the news bills could go up to £500 each month this winter. If that’s the case I will be turning my new boiler off.


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> Just seen on the news bills could go up to £500 each month this winter. If that’s the case I will be turning my new boiler off.


It's a bit worrying... how do they think regular people can afford £500 a month?!


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> It's a bit worrying... how do they think regular people can afford £500 a month?!


I have no idea it’s crazy I can cope with blankets and boxers but older people or those with chronic illnesses can’t sit and freeze.


----------



## Jobeth

My fixed rate deal has just ended and was £130 a month although I’m in profit. I had to choose between the variable rate at £220 a month or the fixed rate of £368 a month. I decided to risk it and go with the variable rate. The unit price for electricity/gas was half the cost and it’s still covered by the price cap.


----------



## huckybuck

I daren’t tell you what I am already paying a month. It frightens me to death.


----------



## simplysardonic

huckybuck said:


> I daren’t tell you what I am already paying a month. It frightens me to death.


I have a prepay meter (hate bills & also don't like overpaying, so it works better for us) so I don't know exactly how much we're topping up each month, although it needs doing a lot more frequently than 6 months ago!


----------



## Siskin

Our fixed rate electrics finishes in October, I dread to think what we will be offered, presumably they will calculate our average usage and go from there. Given that our electric usage is extremely low when we are away I can see us spending even more time in Suffolk where our electrics costs are free (solar), just bottled gas costs.😁


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> Our fixed rate electrics finishes in October,


My parents fairly reasonable fixed rate ends then....I keep telling them to prepare themselves for a shock!

Ive just increased my leccy payment from 100 to 150 as I dont want to be caught out over winter if I use my heating. I dont have a gas bill at all since my boiler broke and honestly its saved me on my water bill as well as my gas!


----------



## Jesthar

I'm looking at getting an air source heat pump system installed. I need to do something anyway as my gas boiler is ancient, and as the current system has a hot water cylinder already (yes, it's THAT old!) it makes sense to do that and install some modern radiators.

I know it will be more expensive to run currently, but at least it's a step in the green direction


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve looked at solar panels and wind pumps but just can’t justify the cost. The savings are only around £300 a year for electricity and that’s half of my monthly cost atm. When you factor in 18 - 30k to install these things it’s just not viable.


----------



## stuaz

I currently pay £220 a month but the thought of that doubling is crazy really.

I wonder how many pets will be abandoned over the winter because people have to make heart breaking decisions on what they can and cannot afford.


----------



## ScrapCat

Boxer123 said:


> Just seen on the news bills could go up to £500 each month this winter. If that’s the case I will be turning my new boiler off.


No heating for me, then. Guess I'll just have to make do with blankets and penguin huddling. 🐧🐧🐧


----------



## Boxer123

ScrapCat said:


> No heating for me, then. Guess I'll just have to make do with blankets and penguin huddling. 🐧🐧🐧


I have a heated blanket which is lovely and cheap to run.


----------



## ScrapCat

Boxer123 said:


> I have a heated blanket which is lovely and cheap to run.


Ooo, I might get myself one or two of those, then! 😁


----------



## Deguslave

I think it will be extra quilts for me, and extra bedding and snugglesafes for the degus. I've already bought the fabric to put a thicker lining in the curtains so I'll be getting the sewing machine working on those in the coming weeks and my draught excluders have been stuffed.

Can't do much more except to hope its a mild winter.


----------



## huckybuck

I have a feeling we might end up with gas being rationed (the EU have already decided to do it during the winter). I honestly don’t mind with prices as they are. 

Record profits came out for all the energy companies again today. It’s just not right. If I can I will be asking Liz on Sunday what she intends to do about getting them to reduce prices.


----------



## huckybuck

Deguslave said:


> I think it will be extra quilts for me, and extra bedding and snugglesafes for the degus. I've already bought the fabric to put a thicker lining in the curtains so I'll be getting the sewing machine working on those in the coming weeks and my draught excluders have been stuffed.
> 
> Can't do much more except to hope its a mild winter.


When we had the summer of 76 the next three winters were really cold. Mr HB follows the weather closely and he’s wondering if it will be a bad one although too early to tell atm.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> I have a feeling we might end up with gas being rationed (the EU have already decided to do it during the winter). I honestly don’t mind with prices as they are.
> 
> Record profits came out for all the energy companies again today. It’s just not right. If I can I will be asking Liz on Sunday what she intends to do about getting them to reduce prices.


How long are you allowed with her HB?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> How long are you allowed with her HB?


I really don’t know. The ticket says it’s for an hour and a half. But I’m guessing she will do a talk first then maybe take questions. I can’t imagine there would be that many tickets available as there’s no where that big in CSG lol. We don’t find out the venue until Sat. I was going to offer to have it here and she could meet the HBs 😂


----------



## Siskin

huckybuck said:


> I really don’t know. The ticket says it’s for an hour and a half. But I’m guessing she will do a talk first then maybe take questions. I can’t imagine there would be that many tickets available as there’s no where that big in CSG lol. We don’t find out the venue until Sat. I was going to offer to have it here and she could meet the HBs 😂


Rishi will be in Gloucestershire on the 31st. OH has an invite to meet him, however we’re in Suffolk and he’s not driving back for that🤣


----------



## Jobeth

Boxer123 said:


> Just seen on the news bills could go up to £500 each month this winter. If that’s the case I will be turning my new boiler off.


An article said that it’s those with prepayment meters that will have such a large bill. If you pay by direct debit you can spread the cost by increasing your payments now. It’s still not good for a lot of people though.


----------



## TIGGS1

You might find filling the kettle boil it then fill a couple of themos flasks with hot water so you can use the hot water from themos flasks for drinks instead of boiling the kettle every time helpful


----------



## TIGGS1

You might find filling the kettle boil it then fill a couple of themos flasks with hot water so you can use the hot water from themos flasks for drinks instead of boiling the kettle every time helpful?


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> Rishi will be in Gloucestershire on the 31st. OH has an invite to meet him, however we’re in Suffolk and he’s not driving back for that🤣


Get him to nominate @huckybuck to represent him! 😸


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> We don’t find out the venue until Sat. I was going to offer to have it here and she could meet the HBs 😂


It's worth putting forward your offer if the venue is being kept secret until Saturday 😜
Then if she doesn't like cats you'll have to vote for Rishi!!! 😹 😹 😹


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> It's worth putting forward your offer if the venue is being kept secret until Saturday 😜
> Then if she doesn't like cats you'll have to vote for Rishi!!! 😹 😹 😹


If she doesn’t like cats that’s it she’s OUT!!!!


----------



## MollySmith

Something I read online about not paying bills. Don‘t Pay U.K. are encouraging people to take mass action and this article from The Big Issue has legal advice so anyone who is thinking of taking action can decide for themselves. 









What are the risks of Don't Pay UK? We asked a leading lawyer - The Big Issue


Don’t Pay UK is gaining momentum quickly, but experts are warning that there could be risks to cancelling your energy bills in October



www.bigissue.com


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Something I read online about not paying bills. Don‘t Pay U.K. are encouraging people to take mass action and this article from The Big Issue has legal advice so anyone who is thinking of taking action can decide for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the risks of Don't Pay UK? We asked a leading lawyer - The Big Issue
> 
> 
> Don’t Pay UK is gaining momentum quickly, but experts are warning that there could be risks to cancelling your energy bills in October
> 
> 
> 
> www.bigissue.com


This would stress me out to much unfortunately.


----------



## Jobeth

You’d end up with more financial issues and a prepayment meter that costs more.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jobeth said:


> You’d end up with more financial issues and a prepayment meter that costs more.


And poor credit rating.


----------



## Siskin

If I’ve bought something then I pay the bill, wouldn’t dream of doing otherwise. Sadly that will include fuel bills. I would feel far to guilty trying to get something for nothing.


----------



## Boxer123

I don’t understand the long term goal you will have to pay it eventually one way of another.


----------



## Jobeth

Boxer123 said:


> I don’t understand the long term goal you will have to pay it eventually one way of another.


I think they are hoping it will have the same impact that refusing to pay the poll tax did. You still pay for the service in your council tax but it is calculated differently. My sister has to pay a registration fee to be a nurse but teachers kicked up such a fuss that it didn’t work. They took out the set amount each year but then it was paid back into your wages!


----------



## Boxer123

Jobeth said:


> I think they are hoping it will have the same impact that refusing to pay the poll tax did. You still pay for the service in your council tax but it is calculated differently. My sister has to pay a registration fee to be a nurse but teachers kicked up such a fuss that it didn’t work. They took out the set amount each year but then it was paid back into your wages!


I don’t remember that to young


----------



## Deguslave

I've never paid my gas and/or electricity on a monthly direct debit, I've always paid on receipt of the bill. I can understand people switching back to this method as you only pay for what you've used, and you're not storing up a credit against future bills.


----------



## stuaz

Deguslave said:


> I've never paid my gas and/or electricity on a monthly direct debit, I've always paid on receipt of the bill. I can understand people switching back to this method as you only pay for what you've used, and you're not storing up a credit against future bills.


Which is ok if your able to budget your finances ok. For some knowing that your pay the same each month, even when usage goes up in winter is more easily managed.

There are pros and cons to each method.


----------



## Lurcherlad

And the annual cost is spread over 12 months … so no sudden big bill.

I’d rather be building a credit balance through the summer in preparation for higher winter bills … as usual, but more so this year.


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> This would stress me out to much unfortunately.


Agree. I didn’t see any mention of anyone refusing to pay here, but I think The Big Issue a good source. The line about the bill being a business arrangement and the contract signed is pertinent even if we may object to the amount, and legally one has to pay, or make arrangements. It’s still terrible behaviour by the energy companies.


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Agree. I didn’t see any mention of anyone refusing to pay here, but I think The Big Issue a good source. The line about the bill being a business arrangement and the contract signed is pertinent even if we may object to the amount, and legally one has to pay, or make arrangements. It’s still terrible behaviour by the energy companies.


Oh yes and look at recent BP profits we are being taken for mugs. Unfortunately we are over a barrel with these big money grabbing companies. Recently I had a new boiler installe British Gas quoted me £2000 more than my local guy. Rip of merchants the lot of them. And no I asked the British Gas boiler was not made of gold.


----------



## Deguslave

Lurcherlad said:


> And the annual cost is spread over 12 months


Its supposed to be, but when I questioned my energy supplier about using monthly direct debit, the figure they wanted to take out each and every month was equivalent to my highest winter bill. That's not spreading the cost, its using me as their savings bank!


----------



## Boxer123

Deguslave said:


> Its supposed to be, but when I questioned my energy supplier about using monthly direct debit, the figure they wanted to take out each and every month was equivalent to my highest winter bill. That's not spreading the cost, its using me as their savings bank!


In my last place I took metre readings every month and paid for what I had used. Can I ask what everyone thinks of smart metres?


----------



## Deguslave

Boxer123 said:


> Can I ask what everyone thinks of smart metres?


I don't have one, in fact I refuse to have one. I don't like them, and they've already agreed that they wouldn't work in my flat anyway as the meters are in the wrong place for the signal so they'd still have to come out and read them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Can I ask what everyone thinks of smart metres?


We don't have one and don't intend to have one, they keep phoning asking us to have one and we keep saying NO.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> We don't have one and don't intend to have one, they keep phoning asking us to have one and we keep saying NO.


Why is that ? I keep saying no as well but I’m not sure why.


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> Oh yes and look at recent BP profits we are being taken for mugs. Unfortunately we are over a barrel with these big money grabbing companies. Recently I had a new boiler installe British Gas quoted me £2000 more than my local guy. Rip of merchants the lot of them. And no I asked the British Gas boiler was not made of gold.


It’s so dammed wrong, but I guess thats the Government intervention which feels impossible given that Boris is phoning in the job - me thinks his timing was planned - and said the cost of living is for the next idiot which presumably is too late. And so many have hopeless MPs with connections. Politics is as corrupt as the energy companies.

oh and yes us to with the boiler, £2k difference also. We’re going local supplier too,


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> In my last place I took metre readings every month and paid for what I had used. Can I ask what everyone thinks of smart metres?


we have one with Good Energy who have been okay so far during this... I hate to say so in case of tempting fate. I’m fine with the meter, i never understood the old one but I can now see it with more clarity. I don’t think there’s a conspiracy but I can see why anyone with Shell et al would not want one. I don’t think I would and we only got one when we moved to GE, whom I trust a bit more.


----------



## Jobeth

Boxer123 said:


> I don’t remember that to young


Thanks for that!!!! There is power in collective disagreement. That’s why (for example) under the Burgundy Book teachers cannot be directed to supervise during lunch and are entitled to a reasonable break between 12 and 2.

I’ve got a smart meter as it meant my fixed rate electricity/gas was cheaper. It didn’t make any difference to my usage and the charge only lasted a day. As a result I put it in a drawer. I’m going to a variable rate next month so will probably check it again then. I found it interesting to check the history for daily/weekly/monthly use and it says how much I’ve paid since January. I do like that my bills are accurate and this month I’m in credit.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Deguslave said:


> Its supposed to be, but when I questioned my energy supplier about using monthly direct debit, the figure they wanted to take out each and every month was equivalent to my highest winter bill. That's not spreading the cost, its using me as their savings bank!


I was quoted a higher monthly DD but challenged it and they accepted my suggested figure.

They do try it on …


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Why is that ? I keep saying no as well but I’m not sure why.


There were bad reports of them not working properly in the early days … though I think things have settled down now.

I just keep batting them away… I can just as easily take and submit readings to maintain accurate bills. I get monthly requests and I can see exactly what I’m using and how my payments are going … in credit atm, which I’m happy with.

They have to check meters periodically though … but not more than every year or two, I believe. Can’t remember the last time they did tbh.


----------



## Siskin

We have a meter, one of the earlier ones which isn’t particularly good at giving any info, but it does mean we don’t have to give meter readings each month which was a nuisance when we were away and they charged an estimated reading. It is useful as you can look at how much electricity is being used each day. About 3 months ago we were staying in Suffolk and noticed the daily consumption had suddenly gone up a bit and was constant. We couldn’t understand why as nothing had changed (we thought). We got a neighbour who’s a key holder for the alarm to go in and look round and he found a light had been accidentally left on in the shed by our friend who had got something from there a few days ago.
Recently we bought a meter that is showing how much electricity is being used at any time during the day, is does make you more aware. We’ve got used to being miserly with our electric usage as the static van is not on the mains, we use solar and batteries. Great at the moment when it’s wall to wall sunshine, but it only takes a few dull days and you start to run out and you decide having a light on is totally unnecessary, just feel your way around😁


----------



## MollySmith




----------



## huckybuck

I’ve just booked to get a smart meter put in. I am so frightened by what our bills are going to be in Oct and Jan. 

I have been paying DD for gas and elec and let them sit at a high winter payment so at least I would get in credit for gas. But elec we use a LOT all year round. 

Mr HB doesn’t seem too worried but he’s not the one getting the warning letters about charges or who deals with the bills. I felt a meter was the only way he could see exactly how much we use and I know he will then panic and start switching things off. 

He is using the AC constantly so can’t wait for him to see how quickly the £s add up with that on!


----------



## huckybuck

MollySmith said:


> View attachment 575847


Yep I have had similar (actually worse sent to me back in April) you’d think we lived in a mansion!

It is a 5 bed house and one extra living room downstairs. We don’t heat upstairs in winter as the house is well insulated. It is only 14 years old.


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> Yep I have had similar (actually worse sent to me back in April) you’d think we lived in a mansion!
> 
> It is a 5 bed house and one extra living room downstairs. We don’t heat upstairs in winter as the house is well insulated. It is only 14 years old.


Who are you with? I’m with Eon and the new tariff was £220 a month on a variable rate and £360 for a fixed rate. I went with the variable rate as the unit price was half the cost. It was £130 a month and that’s for a 20 year old 4 bedroom detached house.


----------



## huckybuck

They are both E-ON next though not linked accounts and I couldn’t get fixed as I was too late. Apparently I am on their lowest tariff but I’m currently paying 600 each for G and E by DD in the hope this will cover the Oct hike. This was what was estimated at the end of April when I gave my readings.


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> They are both E-ON next though not linked accounts and I couldn’t get fixed as I was too late. Apparently I am on their lowest tariff but I’m currently paying 600 each for G and E by DD in the hope this will cover the Oct hike. This was what was estimated at the end of April when I gave my readings.


That does sound really high. I decided against the fixed rate they offered me as the unit price was a lot higher. Hopefully I won’t regret it!


----------



## stuaz

My electric meter is a smart meter (gas isnt) and i Like being able to see usage “live” as it made me more aware of different devices consumption.

I haven’t had any issues with the meter itself but ultimately the devices benefit the companies more because they can get more frequent readings. The benefit to consumers is little really but at the same time no real drawback.


----------



## Lurcherlad

As I understand it, if you think an estimated bill is too high (or low) you can submit an accurate, up to date reading and have the bill adjusted.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> In my last place I took metre readings every month and paid for what I had used. Can I ask what everyone thinks of smart metres?


I don't like the idea of a smart meter, keep on saying no.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I love my smart meter. I don’t have to worry about being home for a man to come and read it, and I never get an estimated bill.
Also you get this little gadget with a screen, which tells you things like how much you’ve used daily or monthly, and a scary thing that goes green, amber or red depending on how much power you’re using, eg when you put the kettle or an electric heater on; makes you more aware of energy consumption.
When I moved to my current house it didn’t have a smart meter like my previous, so I asked for one.


----------



## Emlar

We have a smart meter. It's much better. Sends the readings automatically, you can see how much you're using on a little dial, and you can set a budget so it shows if you're over or under what you want to be. You can still read the meter on the actual boxes as well if you want to check it's correct.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> I don't like the idea of a smart meter, keep on saying no.


Same here OH keeps saying no every time they phone up. You'd think they'd have got the message by now we don't want one.


----------



## Deguslave

Happy Paws2 said:


> Same here OH keeps saying no every time they phone up. You'd think they'd have got the message by now we don't want one.


The last time they phoned me I told them that until it becomes law that I have to have one, they can shove their smart meter up their not so smart backside! They haven't called since, lol.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH has just had a e-mail from our gas company saying because we are on a fixed price account until November 2023 this winters increases wont affect us. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has just had a e-mail from our gas company saying because we are on a fixed price account until November 2023 this winters increases wont affect us. We'll have to wait and see.


Well, they can’t charge you more than your agreed fixed price.

I would keep a record of your usage though.

My quote gave greatly inflated projected usage figures which just meant they could charge me more for my direct debit … so I stayed on the variable rate.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, they can’t charge you more than your agreed fixed price.
> 
> *I would keep a record of your usage though.*
> 
> My quote gave greatly inflated projected usage figures which just meant they could charge me more for my direct debit … so I stayed on the variable rate.


Yes OH is going it keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jobeth

I hope that people are ok after the news this morning.


----------



## Deguslave

During the last two price hikes my supplier has delayed the increase by a month, I hope they do the same this time.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's going to be a worrying winter, we have been talking on what we are going to cut down on, it's not going to be easy. Hoping the new PM will give us all some more help but not holding my breath. rolleyes:


----------



## huckybuck

Deguslave said:


> During the last two price hikes my supplier has delayed the increase by a month, I hope they do the same this time.


Who are you with? I am looking to switch in order to get a smart meter fitted. Long story but my energy supplier is so bad I can’t get one with them.


----------



## Boxer123

Rant Alert !

Im so cross about all of this even if you can afford it spending this much just on energy bills is crazy. It’s not just energy going up everything is so basically we are just going to be working to survive.

Even if @Happy Paws2 you manage to tighten your belt to get through the winter this is your retirement you’ve worked hard your whole life now should be time to enjoy life not be sat in 15 jumpers with the lights off.

I’m not on a low wage and I feel sick about the coming months. I can’t imagine what it must be like for some. I’m on another forum and posters are saying they simply can’t afford it and don’t know what they are going to do. Mortgage rates are also going up. I read about people with disabled children who need energy to live (equipment, heat) 

These companies are making huge profits I could understand if they were not. The CEOs getting million pounds of bonus! Then there is Boris and his comments telling us to suck it up because of what is happening in Ukraine. This was coming before the war obviously it hasn’t helped but it’s such a convenient excuse.


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> Rant Alert !
> 
> Im so cross about all of this even if you can afford it spending this much just on energy bills is crazy. It’s not just energy going up everything is so basically we are just going to be working to survive.
> 
> Even if @Happy Paws2 you manage to tighten your belt to get through the winter this is your retirement you’ve worked hard your whole life now should be time to enjoy life not be sat in 15 jumpers with the lights off.
> 
> I’m not on a low wage and I feel sick about the coming months. I can’t imagine what it must be like for some. I’m on another forum and posters are saying they simply can’t afford it and don’t know what they are going to do. Mortgage rates are also going up. I read about people with disabled children who need energy to live (equipment, heat)
> 
> These companies are making huge profits I could understand if they were not. The CEOs getting million pounds of bonus! Then there is Boris and his comments telling us to suck it up because of what is happening in Ukraine. This was coming before the war obviously it hasn’t helped but it’s such a convenient excuse.


I agree. It's sickening the profits these companies are making when people are literally struggling to afford basics.


----------



## Deguslave

huckybuck said:


> Who are you with? I am looking to switch in order to get a smart meter fitted. Long story but my energy supplier is so bad I can’t get one with them.


I'm with ecotricty. If you swap to them, let me know, because I think there's recommend a friend incentives.


----------



## mrs phas

🤔 wonders when government will put up my disability pension by 80% ✈🐷
I get £110 in my bank per week, to last me a fortnight(still on grandfather benefits so everything like hb and ctb goes direct I don't see it)
At the last hike my bill, just got electric, went from £20 per fortnight to £30
With this one it will go from £30 to approx £55 
That doesn't include gas for water/heating
As someone above said, normally through summer I build the gas, so there's already money there for winter heating
Not this year
And
To compound matters
I'm on the wrong type of ESA, as I have a small pension from Ken's death in service (£70 pm) to get Any of the handouts the government are giving to "those in the most need"
Sod 10%, of my income, being spent on heating/lighting, come oct 1 it will be 50% just on electric, if I count heating, that will be ALL my income
So eat or heat will be 100% a choice I'll have no choice but to make


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's going to be a worrying winter,


I feel like alot of us arent really going to know how badly we are affected until we are actually dealing with the next price hike...and trying to heat our houses and feed ourselves.
(also I keep seeing these massive price increases and wonder what comes next? The last prediction I saw took us up to summer '23 with prices still rising way above inflation....at what point does it stop!!?)


----------



## tristy

from what i understand, 4% of gas comes from Russia, 30% from reliable suppliers such as Norway and half is from the North Sea UK and some from Qatar and the USA. So why has the price gone up so much.... because they can. They are blaming the Russia / Ukraine war and jumping on the bandwagon of global increase.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Becuase the holding companies that auction the gas off they are making massive profits.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I think if this was France there would be huge protests and unrest. France is known for striking and getting better conditions for doing so. Here we just seem to roll over and take it. It will have to get so bad people have no other choice before everyone takes action.
There's no reason for such huge increases, again its the fact that a basic necessity has gone private that we are in this mess. We are at the whim of the energy companies that are making huge profit off us!


----------



## Jesthar

If anyone is interested, there is a petition for the government to freeze the energy cap immediately:









Sign the Petition


Government should freeze the energy price cap immediately




www.change.org


----------



## huckybuck

Well I have done the Martin Lewis calculation and I am predicted to pay £20k a year for gas and electricity from Oct. 

We are both retired, not taking any pension yet because we are too young. We do have a rental income from Mr HBs old business premise which is what we currently live off (until we can start to take pensions).

We cannot afford 20k a year out of this. Up until April we were paying between £4k per year. We will have to use savings and investment that we put away long term to make up the difference.


----------



## Boxer123

huckybuck said:


> Well I have done the Martin Lewis calculation and I am predicted to pay £20k a year for gas and electricity from Oct.
> 
> We are both retired, not taking any pension yet because we are too young. We do have a rental income from Mr HBs old business premise which is what we currently live off (until we can start to take pensions).
> 
> We cannot afford 20k a year out of this. Up until April we were paying between £4k per year. We will have to use savings and investment that we put away long term to make up the difference.


20k a year ??? That can’t be right.


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> Well I have done the Martin Lewis calculation and I am predicted to pay £20k a year for gas and electricity from Oct.
> 
> We are both retired, not taking any pension yet because we are too young. We do have a rental income from Mr HBs old business premise which is what we currently live off (until we can start to take pensions).
> 
> We cannot afford 20k a year out of this. Up until April we were paying between £4k per year. We will have to use savings and investment that we put away long term to make up the difference.


That seems like an awful lot, even with the price hikes 😕


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> Well I have done the Martin Lewis calculation and I am predicted to pay £20k a year for gas and electricity from Oct.
> 
> We are both retired, not taking any pension yet because we are too young. We do have a rental income from Mr HBs old business premise which is what we currently live off (until we can start to take pensions).
> 
> We cannot afford 20k a year out of this. Up until April we were paying between £4k per year. We will have to use savings and investment that we put away long term to make up the difference.


I tried that calculator. It said that my monthly rate would go up to £214 which is pretty much what EoN said I should put my direct debit up to. Your previous rate seems high as well.


----------



## stuaz

huckybuck said:


> Well I have done the Martin Lewis calculation and I am predicted to pay £20k a year for gas and electricity from Oct.
> 
> We are both retired, not taking any pension yet because we are too young. We do have a rental income from Mr HBs old business premise which is what we currently live off (until we can start to take pensions).
> 
> We cannot afford 20k a year out of this. Up until April we were paying between £4k per year. We will have to use savings and investment that we put away long term to make up the difference.


Do you do any particular energy intense things at home?

I keep reptiles so use a lot of energy to maintain high heat all year round and even then mine is ”only” projected to rise to 5k a year.


----------



## Cully

Jesthar said:


> If anyone is interested, there is a petition for the government to freeze the energy cap immediately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Government should freeze the energy price cap immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org


They're also asking for financial contributions which they don't tell you about until you've filled in your details. Just be aware.


----------



## huckybuck

We think the main issue is our underfloor heating (hot water heater from the boiler). When we moved in we were told that we should keep the heating and hot water on constant and just use the thermostat to regulate as it takes such a long time to get to temp and also to reduce. So for years we’ve been doing that. 

We have had so many issues with the underfloor system that we got plumbers out a few times recently and they said the advice we were given was completely wrong. We should be able to use it as any normal radiator system and use the timer etc so that’s what we intend to do. I’ve been having the hot water on just for an hour morning and evening and that has worked fine but yet to try the heating system with that principle.

The house itself is well insulated but we have a huge area downstairs of tiled floor which we will need to heat but hopefully apart from another room that should be it. 

So as far as gas is concerned I think we’ll be able to get that cost down a bit. Interestingly our neighbour’s bills are very similar and she’s as worried as I am. 

Our electricity is really high too though and I think this is mainly our AC system upstairs. This is why I’m desperate for a smart meter so Mr HB can see exactly how much it uses.

As far as other electricity usage I think we are fairly normal although do have 2 TVs running (There’s absolutely no way I could watch endless football, golf and cricket lol) we have air purifiers as Huck has asthma (but I’m going to put these on timers) and quite a lot of stuff on charge - iPads, vacuums, phones, kindles etc. Again I think using timers might help reduce that. 

I just have to hope that our actual usage does reduce over the next few months so that we can get the cost down.


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> We think the main issue is our underfloor heating (hot water heater from the boiler). When we moved in we were told that we should keep the heating and hot water on constant and just use the thermostat to regulate as it takes such a long time to get to temp and also to reduce. So for years we’ve been doing that.
> 
> We have had so many issues with the underfloor system that we got plumbers out a few times recently and they said the advice we were given was completely wrong. We should be able to use it as any normal radiator system and use the timer etc so that’s what we intend to do. I’ve been having the hot water on just for an hour morning and evening and that has worked fine but yet to try the heating system with that principle.
> 
> The house itself is well insulated but we have a huge area downstairs of tiled floor which we will need to heat but hopefully apart from another room that should be it.
> 
> So as far as gas is concerned I think we’ll be able to get that cost down a bit. Interestingly our neighbour’s bills are very similar and she’s as worried as I am.
> 
> Our electricity is really high too though and I think this is mainly our AC system upstairs. This is why I’m desperate for a smart meter so Mr HB can see exactly how much it uses.
> 
> As far as other electricity usage I think we are fairly normal although do have 2 TVs running (There’s absolutely no way I could watch endless football, golf and cricket lol) we have air purifiers as Huck has asthma (but I’m going to put these on timers) and quite a lot of stuff on charge - iPads, vacuums, phones, kindles etc. Again I think using timers might help reduce that.
> 
> I just have to hope that our actual usage does reduce over the next few months so that we can get the cost down.


It sounds like a smart meter might help to identify what is costing you the most money.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> We think the main issue is our underfloor heating (hot water heater from the boiler). When we moved in we were told that we should keep the heating and hot water on constant and just use the thermostat to regulate as it takes such a long time to get to temp and also to reduce. So for years we’ve been doing that.
> 
> We have had so many issues with the underfloor system that we got plumbers out a few times recently and they said the advice we were given was completely wrong. We should be able to use it as any normal radiator system and use the timer etc so that’s what we intend to do. I’ve been having the hot water on just for an hour morning and evening and that has worked fine but yet to try the heating system with that principle.
> 
> The house itself is well insulated but we have a huge area downstairs of tiled floor which we will need to heat but hopefully apart from another room that should be it.
> 
> So as far as gas is concerned I think we’ll be able to get that cost down a bit. Interestingly our neighbour’s bills are very similar and she’s as worried as I am.
> 
> Our electricity is really high too though and I think this is mainly our AC system upstairs. This is why I’m desperate for a smart meter so Mr HB can see exactly how much it uses.
> 
> As far as other electricity usage I think we are fairly normal although do have 2 TVs running (There’s absolutely no way I could watch endless football, golf and cricket lol) we have air purifiers as Huck has asthma (but I’m going to put these on timers) and quite a lot of stuff on charge - iPads, vacuums, phones, kindles etc. Again I think using timers might help reduce that.
> 
> I just have to hope that our actual usage does reduce over the next few months so that we can get the cost down.


If the AC unit is plugged in rather than hardwired there are plugs you can buy which you plug a device into and it can then measure the power being used without having a smart meter. It does take a bit of time to profile all your appliances but it should give you a good idea of where the power is being used up. 

I can ask my husband what he bought to test all ours if useful. 

I do remember that the things that were using up a lot of energy were our air purifier (Panasonic one) and a dehumidifier (and our electric oven which is really inefficient).


----------



## Jesthar

Cully said:


> They're also asking for financial contributions which they don't tell you about until you've filled in your details. Just be aware.


Yeah, they always have that. Easy to ignore!



huckybuck said:


> We cannot afford 20k a year out of this. Up until April we were paying between £4k per year. We will have to use savings and investment that we put away long term to make up the difference.


£20k? What on earth are you doing, running a pottery kiln as a hobby? 😲 Something is very wrong somewhere...



huckybuck said:


> We think the main issue is our underfloor heating (hot water heater from the boiler). When we moved in we were told that we should keep the heating and hot water on constant and just use the thermostat to regulate as it takes such a long time to get to temp and also to reduce. So for years we’ve been doing that.
> 
> We have had so many issues with the underfloor system that we got plumbers out a few times recently and they said the advice we were given was completely wrong. We should be able to use it as any normal radiator system and use the timer etc so that’s what we intend to do.


Yeah, I was going to say that's utter tripe unless you have a REALLY weird system. Bro has underfloor heating in part of their house, it works the same way as any other boiler driven system - turn it on when you need it.



huckybuck said:


> I’ve been having the hot water on just for an hour morning and evening and that has worked fine but yet to try the heating system with that principle.


Do you have a hot water cylinder, or is it a combi boiler? If you have a hot water cylinder, so do I, and it comes on for half an hour morning and evening. I just put it on a bit extra if I know I'm going to need a lot of hot water for something. Oh, and make sure the tank has an insulation jacket, it keeps it hotter for much longer.



huckybuck said:


> The house itself is well insulated but we have a huge area downstairs of tiled floor which we will need to heat but hopefully apart from another room that should be it.


Is that the underfloor area? If not, some rugs will improve things no end - and even if it is, strategic rugs still help. I have laminate mainly, but rugs wherever I am sitting/standing a lot (sofa, desk) - it's amazing the difference even a thin rug makes.

Also, thick curtains if you don't already have some 



huckybuck said:


> So as far as gas is concerned I think we’ll be able to get that cost down a bit. Interestingly our neighbour’s bills are very similar and she’s as worried as I am.
> 
> Our electricity is really high too though and I think this is mainly our AC system upstairs. This is why I’m desperate for a smart meter so Mr HB can see exactly how much it uses.


If it's a portable aircon, they can be very expensive, about the same as running a tumble drier - so if it's on all the time it could be costing you £100 a week maybe at the new prices (this is a guesstimate, though)? Wall units are better, but anything involving heating or cooling tends to be energy intense. Does your neighbour have a similar electricity bill as well, or is yours much higher?



huckybuck said:


> As far as other electricity usage I think we are fairly normal although do have 2 TVs running (There’s absolutely no way I could watch endless football, golf and cricket lol) we have air purifiers as Huck has asthma (but I’m going to put these on timers) and quite a lot of stuff on charge - iPads, vacuums, phones, kindles etc. Again I think using timers might help reduce that.
> 
> I just have to hope that our actual usage does reduce over the next few months so that we can get the cost down.


I never leave things on constant charge - they get charged, then the charger is unplugged/turned off until the battery is low and it needs charging again, as the power bricks use power even when not charging. Even the electric toothbrush only gets charged every few weeks, then the charger is unplugged till next time. Helps preserve the batteries too. And everything except the internet router, phone, heating control circuit and fridge freezer goes off at the wall overnight, and the work PC and personal laptop get fully shut down, not put into sleep mode. But charging batteries shouldn't be costing thousands, so you need to focus in on the big ticket items and appliances (especially heating/cooling/cooking/power tools etc.) - I wonder if there are any places that do energy use assessments or help track down causes of high energy use?


----------



## rottieboys

I remember my old gran, her house was freezing. Only one cold fire in the living room, this was put on late afternoon to save on coal. We would all sit round and do our toast. Going to bed was a hot water bottle and lots of blankets. No heating at all round the house. Gran would put the gas cooker on and leave the oven door open , placing our clothes to warm up. I remember shivering evening/morning when it was winter. No help from government.


----------



## rona

rottieboys said:


> I remember my old gran, her house was freezing. Only one cold fire in the living room, this was put on late afternoon to save on coal. We would all sit round and do our toast. Going to bed was a hot water bottle and lots of blankets. No heating at all round the house. Gran would put the gas cooker on and leave the oven door open , placing our clothes to warm up. I remember shivering evening/morning when it was winter. No help from government.


This is my childhood ...............^^^. We did have a Rayburn rather than gas cooker  

Now I'm at the other end of my life, I would like a little more comfort. However, I have bought wood and coal for the open fire we have, as I'm sure we will be having fairly long periods this winter without power.
I've also got lights and camping hob for cooking.


----------



## rottieboys

My son & daughter both works full time, both partners also working. Cost of living will hit them very hard. Mortgaged very high, thats without the council tax. Believe me in Ashford it is double what I pay. All this is without the cost of gas and electric, food bill and other bills. Will they get any help? Hope so.


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> This is my childhood ...............^^^. We did have a Rayburn rather than gas cooker
> 
> Now I'm at the other end of my life, I would like a little more comfort. However, I have bought wood and coal for the open fire we have, as I'm sure we will be having fairly long periods this winter without power.
> I've also got lights and camping hob for cooking.


I hope not 😮 mum has a stairlift that works on mains only. She'd either be trapped upstairs with no kitchen or downstairs with no bathroom!

I don't think we should be that short on electric supply? Especially as people are a lot more careful how much they use


----------



## Happy Paws2

For now they should scrap VAT and the standing charges we all have to pay on gas and electric completely that would help a little, they can put it back when things get back to normal.


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks @Psygon and @Jesthar 

I will definitely look at getting something to measure what’s costing us the most. The AC upstairs is hardwired but everything else just off a plug.

We do have a portable AC downstairs but I am really careful with that (only when it’s high 30s). I do think the AC upstairs is part of the problem.

We do have a lot of purifiers too but these are going onto timers and only on in the rooms we are using. 

Hopefully if I sort out some of this we can get the bills down significantly.

The underfloor heating is throughout the house but the area that needs it is massive - it’s an open plan kitchen, sitting, dining area plus large hall. I can keep the hall off which is good and will get a nice rug for the sitting area. 

I have sent a Stroppy email to my energy supplier asking them to sort out getting me a smart meter. It’s not good enough to say the accounts aren’t linked so can’t have one. I’m with the same supplier for both for goodness sake. And you can still get smart meters if you are with different suppliers anyhow. Will keep badgering them.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## urbantigers

It’s getting insane. Forget people having to choose between feeding themselves or heating themselves - many won’t be able to afford either.

I feel a bit between a rock and a hard place. Has anyone got any advice. I have pre-pay meters and I get my gas and electricity from different suppliers. This is because I originally had some debt on both, but I haven’t owed any money for years. I want to change to get both from the same company and I really want to get back to a credit meter. But now seems a really difficult, if not impossible, time to change supplier.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Info on Uswitch @urbantigers

Looks like the big six won’t charge but you will be credit checked.


----------



## GingerNinja

@urbantigers you could try SO Energy who I am with. I don't know what their rates etc. are (but they were in the top 5 when I last renewed).
I'm suggesting them because of you call them, you will get to actually speak to someone who will be able to advise about switching and how easy it will be . You don't have to go with them.
Their customer service is the best that I have ever come across with energy providers.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve done the sums with Octopus (who would allow me to switch) but it’s going to cost me around £1 more a day atm. 

This is their standard flexible DD tariff.

However it may be a saving from the pre payment you are on @urbantigers so worth asking. 

It seems some companies are allowing you to switch although they aren’t actually advising it.


----------



## Siskin

We’re currently on a fixed rate for electrics with OVO (no mains gas in the village). This ends in October. In September they will tell us the dreaded news of the new rate we will be paying. Apparently there will be a fixed rate available only open to customers who are currently on a fixed rate, will be interesting to see what that will be. Our usage during the spring/summer/autumn will be very low as we’re not at home very much apart from the last two years due to Covid, I don’t know exactly how they will calculate our average usage as the last two years were not average.


----------



## Kittynanna

I can highly recommend Octopus, so easy to deal with online… I swopped from eon last May and fixed it for 2 years ( thankfully), only have electric and currently pay £40 per month for 2 bed ground floor apartment… but I’m going to up it to £80 and see how we go.


----------



## Siskin

Kittynanna said:


> I can highly recommend Octopus, so easy to deal with online… I swopped from eon last May and fixed it for 2 years ( thankfully), only have electric and currently pay £40 per month for 2 bed ground floor apartment… but I’m going to up it to £80 and see how we go.


We are paying £60 for a 3 bed detached house. It’s lower then average because we spend so much time in the static using free solar. Panels and batteries cost a lot, we’ve had the panels 11 years now, the new batteries went in 4 years ago, these ones have an expected useful life of 8-10 years. They are rather expensive to replace though


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> This is my childhood ...............^^^. We did have a Rayburn rather than gas cooker
> 
> Now I'm at the other end of my life, I would like a little more comfort. However, I have bought wood and coal for the open fire we have, *as I'm sure we will be having fairly long periods this winter without power.*
> I've also got lights and camping hob for cooking.


I hope not, I have medical equipment that needs charging daily. 
Also my heating is now electric as the boiler always breaks down if I try to use the heating installed here, I have trouble keeping warm just by layering my clothes/using blankets etc, so heating is vital for me.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> This is my childhood ...............^^^. We did have a Rayburn rather than gas cooker


back in the 60s , we had a coal fire , a copper boiler that had a mangle , a gas cooker and a vacumne cleaner and a rented telly . The hardest thing was not having a fridge especially when it was hot.


----------



## Jaf

I wonder if people with open plan houses will put the walls back? I have a second small living room that has a fire place, but currently no metal chimney pipe as I didn't want to have 2 wood fires to look after. I think it would take a lot less to heat the room.

I did think about running central heating from the big wood burner, at least for the kitchen, but it's a lot of work (concrete floors so pipework a nightmare).


----------



## catz4m8z

Jaf said:


> I wonder if people with open plan houses will put the walls back?


yup, open plan living is def going to be a bad idea this winter. My parents just shocked me as they said they would probably switch the radiator off in the spare bedroom this winter....why on earth did they have it on in the first place!?  
TBH even with no fuel crisis on at all I never heat my bedrooms, you are under the duvet most of the time, why heat the room? I cant see the point unless you are in a vulnerable catagory.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We rented an old thatched cottage for a few months, including the Winterand the only heat downstairs was from an inglenook with open fire.

We tacked a thick blanket to the wooden beam half way, behind the sofa, to enclose a smaller area to preserve the heat.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> yup, open plan living is def going to be a bad idea this winter. My parents just shocked me as they said they would probably switch the radiator off in the spare bedroom this winter....why on earth did they have it on in the first place!?
> TBH even with no fuel crisis on at all I never heat my bedrooms, you are under the duvet most of the time, why heat the room? I cant see the point unless you are in a vulnerable catagory.


If it's very very cold, then I may pop the heater on in my bedroom for 20-30 minutes before I go to bed and before I get up, that's probably about 10 days a year. Otherwise, upstairs is heated by the bathroom towel rail.
Just finished moving the load of wood we had delivered to the shed .............good exercise, though I can no longer do too much in one go


----------



## Lurcherlad

I used to only put the rad on in our bedroom for Jack ☺

Generally the only room upstairs with heating on will be the bathroom which has a heated towel rail. We’ll set the heating to be off when nobody is home.

When our boiler was broken recently, we managed with 2 electric heaters and were very frugal with their use, keeping doors shut so spaces were only heated as needed and in use.

I grew up in the 60’s with ice on the insides of the windows in Winter, just a coal fire in the lounge, an Ascot for hot water in the kitchen and a paraffin heater in the bathroom. That heater and an emersion heater was switched on for an hour for Sunday bath and hair wash … and we shared our water … dad was always last! 😁

We had thick curtains to conserve any heat and slept in pyjamas with lots of blankets on the bed.

I know we as a family now have become quite blasé about how we use all the precious resources (and how much we waste too) but we will be cutting right back.

I do feel for those people already on the bare minimum who really will struggle and I hope those in genuine need get proper help from the Government and other agencies.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> When our boiler was broken recently, we managed with 2 electric heaters and were very frugal with their use, keeping doors shut so spaces were only heated as needed and in use.


TBH ive rarely ever lived in a house with central heating, maybe only for about 5yrs total! Ive always thought central heating was for posh, fancy people!!LOL 😄


----------



## Jesthar

catz4m8z said:


> TBH even with no fuel crisis on at all I never heat my bedrooms, you are under the duvet most of the time, why heat the room? I cant see the point unless you are in a vulnerable catagory.


I'll have to, I'm still working from home post pandemic (and will hopefully stay that way!), and my desk is in the bedroom. Got nowhere else for it, my house is a tiny one bed semi! Thermostat is only usually set to 13 C though.


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> My parents just shocked me as they said they would probably switch the radiator off in the spare bedroom this winter....why on earth did they have it on in the first place!?


We'd risk damp if we didn't heat the whole house. The radiators are on low (and spent time going round balancing them so hopefully more effective heating in general) but some heating is definitely needed here.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jesthar said:


> I'll have to, I'm still working from home post pandemic (and will hopefully stay that way!), and my desk is in the bedroom. Got nowhere else for it, my house is a tiny one bed semi! Thermostat is only usually set to 13 C though.


Thats different though, its not just your bedroom!  I have electric heaters but I only heat 1 room where I spend most of my time, even then I try not to put them on unless I absolutely have to. Only permanent heating I have is an ancient storage heater in the bathroom which is a room where you kinda need some heat because of the damp.
Im pretty sure the rest of my house gets chilly during the winter months as when it gets very cold my fridgefreezer will turn itself off! But Im hoping the pay off for having the worst heatwave weather will be milder winter weather to put up with!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are turning all our radeators (spelling) down in all rooms except the living room just to keep the chill of them and we don't really need to heat the kichen as soon as I start cooking it soon heats up.


----------



## tristy

HarlequinCat said:


> I hope not 😮 mum has a stairlift that works on mains only. She'd either be trapped upstairs with no kitchen or downstairs with no bathroom!
> 
> I don't think we should be that short on electric supply? Especially as people are a lot more careful how much they use


make sure that she has registered with; Getting extra help with the Priority Services Register


----------



## Siskin

Never heat bedrooms nor have electric blankets or anything as I can’t sleep if I get too hot, much prefer to snuggle up under the duvet and have a hot water bottle for my feet if absolutely necessary.


----------



## urbantigers

Lurcherlad said:


> Info on Uswitch @urbantigers
> 
> Looks like the big six won’t charge but you will be credit checked.


thanks. Ive looked on there but they don’t seem to cover pre-payment plans or allow for getting electricity and gas from different suppliers.


----------



## huckybuck

I’ve sent two emails now (and a phonecall in which I got no where) to E-On Next about not being able to get a smart meter fitted. The second is making it a formal complaint. I have not even had an acknowledgement for either let alone a response. 

I still keep booking a smart meter appointment as every time I log into my account it asks me to. Then when it gets nearer the time E-On Next cancel it because of the two accounts not being merged thing.

So yesterday I got a text cancelling as usual. Then today a letter through the post telling me I can book one. AGAIN. Honestly it beggars belief.

I have no idea what to do now other than go to Ofgem to log the complaint. Martin Lewis tells me there is no tariff I can go on. Octopus who will take me would be another 500 a year.


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> I’ve sent two emails now (and a phonecall in which I got no where) to E-On Next about not being able to get a smart meter fitted. The second is making it a formal complaint. I have not even had an acknowledgement for either let alone a response.
> 
> I still keep booking a smart meter appointment as every time I log into my account it asks me to. Then when it gets nearer the time E-On Next cancel it because of the two accounts not being merged thing.
> 
> So yesterday I got a text cancelling as usual. Then today a letter through the post telling me I can book one. AGAIN. Honestly it beggars belief.
> 
> I have no idea what to do now other than go to Ofgem to log the complaint. Martin Lewis tells me there is no tariff I can go on. Octopus who will take me would be another 500 a year.
> 
> View attachment 576783
> 
> View attachment 576784


Can you just merge the accounts? Or would that increase the price?


----------



## huckybuck

Emlar said:


> Can you just merge the accounts? Or would that increase the price?


I have called them and written to them asking them to merge the accounts but apparently it’s a technical issue (that’s been going on since April) and they can’t do it. I have no idea why not and neither did the guy I spoke to on the phone for an hour. 

The two emails are saying this and the second also says that according to Martin Lewis you can still have them fitted even if you have two separate providers - it just means two visits. 

But no replies. Nothing.


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> I have called them and written to them asking them to merge the accounts but apparently it’s a technical issue (that’s been going on since April) and they can’t do it. I have no idea why not and neither did the guy I spoke to on the phone for an hour.
> 
> The two emails are saying this and the second also says that according to Martin Lewis you can still have them fitted even if you have two separate providers - it just means two visits.
> 
> But no replies. Nothing.


Well that's ridiculous. If you're not on a fixed tariff, surely as a last resort they could just cancel and reopen as one account? I hate it when companies are just like...meh. we can't figure that out so tough.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I have called them and written to them asking them to merge the accounts but apparently it’s a technical issue (that’s been going on since April) and they can’t do it. I have no idea why not and neither did the guy I spoke to on the phone for an hour.
> 
> The two emails are saying this and the second also says that according to Martin Lewis you can still have them fitted even if you have two separate providers - it just means two visits.
> 
> But no replies. Nothing.


This may not be useful... Depends what you want to monitor with the smart meter. But our gas and electric meters are too far apart for the signal between the meter to work. So we ended up just with an electric smart meter and we don't have one for the gas (the smart meter has to be connected to electric to work). So I guess you could just get the electric one if you can't get them to install both?


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> This may not be useful... Depends what you want to monitor with the smart meter. But our gas and electric meters are too far apart for the signal between the meter to work. So we ended up just with an electric smart meter and we don't have one for the gas (the smart meter has to be connected to electric to work). So I guess you could just get the electric one if you can't get them to install both?


It’s the electricity that I really want and what I keep booking but apparently they only book dual fuel. I just have no idea what to do anymore. 

I prob need to go on their FB or Twitter now I guess.


----------



## Siskin

We’ve had an email from OVO telling us what we will be paying after our fixed rate finishes in October. We’re currently paying £60 and it will go up to £86 which isn’t too bad. However this will be a variable rate one as there are no fixed rates available at present, so I’ve no doubt it will spend the next year going up every month.


----------



## Siskin

huckybuck said:


> It’s the electricity that I really want and what I keep booking but apparently they only book dual fuel. I just have no idea what to do anymore.
> 
> I prob need to go on their FB or Twitter now I guess.


If all else fails look into this


https://www.smartgreenshop.co.uk/efergy-emax-3-phase-standard-sensor



We have a similar one, bit pricey and only monitors you’re usage, doesn’t connect with your company, but it does show how much electricity is being used and gives you a running total of your daily usage. Gives you a bit of a shock when you switch the kettle on and a whole load of leds light up


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> It’s the electricity that I really want and what I keep booking but apparently they only book dual fuel. I just have no idea what to do anymore.
> 
> I prob need to go on their FB or Twitter now I guess.


How annoying. To be honest I think ours might have had to be booked as duel fuel too, but then when they got here it didn't work.


----------



## Psygon

Siskin said:


> If all else fails look into this
> 
> 
> https://www.smartgreenshop.co.uk/efergy-emax-3-phase-standard-sensor
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar one, bit pricey and only monitors you’re usage, doesn’t connect with your company, but it does show how much electricity is being used and gives you a running total of your daily usage. Gives you a bit of a shock when you switch the kettle on and a whole load of leds light up


We wanted to get one of these too. But no room in our fuse box to fit them. 😢


----------



## huckybuck

Siskin said:


> If all else fails look into this
> 
> 
> https://www.smartgreenshop.co.uk/efergy-emax-3-phase-standard-sensor
> 
> 
> 
> We have a similar one, bit pricey and only monitors you’re usage, doesn’t connect with your company, but it does show how much electricity is being used and gives you a running total of your daily usage. Gives you a bit of a shock when you switch the kettle on and a whole load of leds light up


This might work in the meantime - tbh it’s only so that Mr HB can see exactly how much the AC is using etc and reign him in (he’s even switched it on tonight saying the room is too hot - it’s not!) so it would be worth it for that. Thank you!


----------



## Cully

Three weeks ago I got an email from OVO telling me I should consider reducing my DD from £132 to £81 or I would be over £600 in _credit_ at the end of my 12 month renewal.
So I reduced it to just £95 instead of £81 thinking that would be a good idea 'just in case'. There suggestion to reduce remember, not mine! 
I have now been told my DD will increase to £153 as if I continue with just £95 I will be almost £700 in _arrears_ at my 12 month period.
Huh! Their bloody idea not mine.


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> We’ve had an email from OVO telling us what we will be paying after our fixed rate finishes in October. We’re currently paying £60 and it will go up to £86 which isn’t too bad. However this will be a variable rate one as there are no fixed rates available at present, so I’ve no doubt it will spend the next year going up every month.


At the moment a variable rate with Eon works out a lot cheaper than being on the fixed rate. If they weren’t changing the price cap in January then I’d have taken the risk and stayed on it. At least there is no exit payment so I can leave if the current situation changes. Hopefully it won’t go up by too much.


----------



## Lurcherlad

How does the new price cap of £2500 just announced affect those who recently committed to very expensive Fixed tariffs?

We were quoted over £5000 … but stuck with the variable rate.


----------



## Jobeth

Lurcherlad said:


> How does the new price cap of £2500 just announced affect those who recently committed to very expensive Fixed tariffs?
> 
> We were quoted over £5000 … but stuck with the variable rate.


I contacted Eon and they put me back on the variable rate. It only took a couple of minutes and didn’t cost me anything.


----------



## Siskin

We have to go to a variable rate when our fixed rate finishes in October as there were no fixed rates available, I wonder if they company was waiting to see if the the new PM would cap the price.
We have been paying £60 per month, if we were paying a variable rate now it would be £86, but it’s likely we will be paying when the price rises next month as much as £150


----------



## Jobeth

Siskin said:


> We have to go to a variable rate when our fixed rate finishes in October as there were no fixed rates available, I wonder if they company was waiting to see if the the new PM would cap the price.
> We have been paying £60 per month, if we were paying a variable rate now it would be £86, but it’s likely we will be paying when the price rises next month as much as £150


With the discount from next month it should hopefully not be much different.


----------



## Deguslave

This might help Martin Lewis issues fresh warning to anyone with a fixed-term energy deal


----------



## huckybuck

So after the saga of E-On Next I made the decision to switch to Octopus. 

I have a letter of deadlock from E-On Next so I can log a complaint with Ofgem. Not sure it will get me anywhere but I am going to do it

The Switch has gone so smoothly and I can’t fault Octopus at all. The account was set up and I was informed when the switch had taken place. Then when I logged into my account there was a notice saying I could book a smart meter. Hurrah. It’s all booked for 2 weeks time.

Potentially switching will cost me as the tariff is slightly higher but I decided the benefit of having a smart meter might outweigh this. I did also get £50 credit as a friend recommended me so that’s a start.

I was in quite a bit of credit with E-On Next and thank fully have had that back but since I requested a letter of deadlock they have taken back the extra credit of £60 they offered for poor customer service. 

Given I thought it was a bit of an insult when my average annual combined bill was estimated at £20k I’m not that worried and would hope that Ofgem might compensate at some point.


----------



## rona

huckybuck said:


> I was in quite a bit of credit with E-On Next and thank fully have had that back but since I requested a letter of deadlock they have taken back the extra credit of £60 they offered for poor customer service.


Surely they can't do that legally?

I know that these companies say that they cancel the DD, but I always cancel them too. Had one many years ago that kept taking money from me and it took forever to get it back


----------



## huckybuck

rona said:


> Surely they can't do that legally?
> 
> I know that these companies say that they cancel the DD, but I always cancel them too. Had one many years ago that kept taking money from me and it took forever to get it back


“Apparently” according to E-on Next if I accepted the £60 then Ofgem would consider the case closed as I had agreed some form of settlement. 

I didn’t and made it very clear in my email that I thought £30 each for gas and electricity was an insult and that I still wanted them to rectify the issue. At the point of switching and asking for all my credit back they said they wouldn’t let me keep the £60 if I wanted a deadlock letter. 

No idea what the real rules are with all this but I have all the info ready to send to Ofgem.

What I would like to see is that E-On Next have to pay the difference it’s going to cost me to switch for a year (just so I can get a smart meter fitted). They shouldn’t be allowed to get away with just saying we can’t do it because you happen to be on two different tariffs. Interestingly if I switch back now then I would be able to get one as they would automatically put me on a dual fuel standard rate tariff. Madness. It just makes me more angry that they wouldn’t do it.


----------



## Deguslave

I think they are right about the £60 being classed as settling the matter as its a form of compensation. Sorry.


----------



## huckybuck

Deguslave said:


> I think they are right about the £60 being classed as settling the matter as its a form of compensation. Sorry.


Well they were a bit naughty because they didn’t wait to see if I accepted it or not. They just stated they were giving it to me and put it straight into my account. That was when I wrote back to say it was an insult and the matter wasn’t settled so hopefully Ofgem will see that I hadn’t accepted their “settlement”.


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> So after the saga of E-On Next I made the decision to switch to Octopus.
> 
> I have a letter of deadlock from E-On Next so I can log a complaint with Ofgem. Not sure it will get me anywhere but I am going to do it
> 
> The Switch has gone so smoothly and I can’t fault Octopus at all. The account was set up and I was informed when the switch had taken place. Then when I logged into my account there was a notice saying I could book a smart meter. Hurrah. It’s all booked for 2 weeks time.
> 
> Potentially switching will cost me as the tariff is slightly higher but I decided the benefit of having a smart meter might outweigh this. I did also get £50 credit as a friend recommended me so that’s a start.
> 
> I was in quite a bit of credit with E-On Next and thank fully have had that back but since I requested a letter of deadlock they have taken back the extra credit of £60 they offered for poor customer service.
> 
> Given I thought it was a bit of an insult when my average annual combined bill was estimated at £20k I’m not that worried and would hope that Ofgem might compensate at some point.


Rather random comment, but I hope the smart meter engineer are still handing out a little something when they install the meter!


----------



## huckybuck

lullabydream said:


> Rather random comment, but I hope the smart meter engineer are still handing out a little something when they install the meter!


Ooh I’m intrigued!


----------



## lullabydream

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I’m intrigued!


I just hope that they still give this particular thing out!


----------



## rona

So, new tactic for getting me to have a smart meter  

They are telling me that only people with smart meters can get green electricity. So little old me that hasn't will get mine from a different cable???


----------



## Deguslave

rona said:


> So, new tactic for getting me to have a smart meter
> 
> They are telling me that only people with smart meters can get green electricity. So little old me that hasn't will get mine from a different cable???


Wow! So, they are going to dig up entire streets and relay all the cables just because you don't want a smart meter. Or do they have a special transformer at the power station marked 'troublemaker' that they plug you in to because you won't do what they want?

There's no law making you have one, and tactics like that just put me off getting one even more.


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> So, new tactic for getting me to have a smart meter
> 
> They are telling me that only people with smart meters can get green electricity. So little old me that hasn't will get mine from a different cable???


Do they mean with the company you're with or just generally?
As we're with octopus which I'm pretty sure is all renewable and although we have a smart metre it doesn't work (signal can't get through our thick walls).
We just input the metre readings each month.


----------



## huckybuck

Arny said:


> Do they mean with the company you're with or just generally?
> As we're with octopus which I'm pretty sure is all renewable and although we have a smart metre it doesn't work (signal can't get through our thick walls).
> We just input the metre readings each month.


Bit worried about this now as we have concrete floors and ceiling! Hopefully it will work ok.


----------



## Arny

huckybuck said:


> Bit worried about this now as we have concrete floors and ceiling! Hopefully it will work ok.


I'm sure it'll be fine, we do live in an unusual place.
Our walls are thick stone and where the metre is at the back of the house is surrounded by two story walls outside and our house is built into a hill.
After the guy installed it he said do you get a phone signal here and I said yes no issues.
He just said yeah it won't work here and left so we got a new metre that works the same as the old.


----------



## rona

Arny said:


> Do they mean with the company you're with or just generally?


The company I'm with. They actually said I can only get green energy if I have a Smart meter


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> The company I'm with. They actually said I can only get green energy if I have a Smart meter


So basically guilt tripping you.


----------



## Psygon

rona said:


> The company I'm with. They actually said I can only get green energy if I have a Smart meter


Not entirely sure that blackmailing someone is the way to get them to get a smart meter. 

How can they even do this anyway.

Do they mean you can't get a green energy tariff? Do they have a cheaper green energy tariff? 

Do they mean they will only buy energy for you from green energy supplies? Would this mean in the future you get a cheaper tariff because all the energy that they buy for you is renewable? 

What happens from an equity perspective if you just can't get a smart meter (as opposed to just don't want one). Or even what if you get one but it doesn't work? 

Feels like a very odd policy.


----------



## Blackadder

rona said:


> The company I'm with. They actually said I can only get green energy if I have a Smart meter


I'm intrigued! As far as I'm aware the only distribution network for electricity is the National Grid & all power from all sources is fed into it. The electricity fed into your home could be generated by wind, solar or gas.....there is no way of knowing where it's come from. Happy to be educated if I'm wrong


----------



## Psygon

Blackadder said:


> I'm intrigued! As far as I'm aware the only distribution network for electricity is the National Grid & all power from all sources is fed into it. The electricity fed into your home could be generated by wind, solar or gas.....there is no way of knowing where it's come from. Happy to be educated if I'm wrong


This is what I thought too. The only thing I can think of would be that energy suppliers buy energy for you to feed into the grid. So maybe it could mean they only buy energy from green energy sources to feed into the grid (I don't actually know if it would be possible for one company to only buy from green supplies? I also don't know if this is exactly how the whole buying energy for you thing works). 

But if it is that, the statement about you can only get green energy isn't true because you would still get energy from non renewables even with the smart meter as you still can't use a smart meter or any other tech to choose what energy goes to a property from the grid.


----------



## Blackadder

Smart meters... Octopus have been pushing me for months to have one, going as far as to say that "your meter exchange is booked".... not by me it isn't.

There is also this on my account "We need your new smart meter to send us half-hourly readings to power your smart tariff." Why? I pay monthly, surely twice a month is more than enough.

The only reason I can see for 1/2 hourly readings is use profiling, they want to know when I use the most energy!


----------



## mrs phas

My son received his gas bill yesterday
£1356
From July 1st til sept 5th
When you think
we've had the hottest summer
He only uses gas for heating water, as and when, unlike me who has it on all day
He lives alone
And 
is out at work 4 days out of 7
Somehow they've calculated he's used 18000 kw of gas in that time
That's just gas , not combined
Something's gone wrong somewhere, apart from the fact all letters are supposed to be directed to me, as his appointed, not him, as they trigger full blown meltdowns,
Thankfully he has kept all his bills from when he moved there 7 years ago,
and,
having checked,
not one, even in the coldest winter, has gone over 150 kw
All his bills are upto date and the last one, including tariff rise, was £250 COMBINED and paid the same day as received, otherwise it triggers his ASC OCD

Despite calling Scottish power yesterday, and on hold for 1hr ½, and taking an hour to explain it all, I still didn't receive the booked and promised call back from the accounts department at 4.30🤬🤬🤬
So now it will be Tuesday before I can get hold of them, which means I get ranted at every day

THIS is why I stick with British gas,
I've always found their customer service is so very good, it's worth the extra I pay, which, in all reality, these days is mere pennies, compared with the rest


----------



## Siskin

OVO plants trees in order to claim it’s electricity is green (as do many other companies claiming their green credential). 
I’m in two minds over this. Yes it’s good that trees are being planted, but not on prime agricultural land which should be growing food for us to eat. Some large companies are buying up UK farms just to plant trees in order to claim they are ‘green’, farms which should be bought by younger people who will farm the land and grow food.


----------



## rona

Quote
"From 1st Oct, 100% renewable electricity will only be available to customers with a Smart meter"
"These changes do not impact the price you pay for your energy supply from us"

Unquote


----------



## Blackadder

Sounds very misleading to me


----------



## Lurcherlad

That’s terrible @mrs phas! I hope you get it sorted out quickly. That just can’t be right.

I take my own readings every month and post them online to British Gas.

My gas reading didn’t change last month as I’d used so little.


----------



## rona

Yet on their site they say this

*"100% renewable electricity*
As standard, for everyone."


----------



## Arny

Psygon said:


> This is what I thought too. The only thing I can think of would be that energy suppliers buy energy for you to feed into the grid. So maybe it could mean they only buy energy from green energy sources to feed into the grid (I don't actually know if it would be possible for one company to only buy from green supplies? I also don't know if this is exactly how the whole buying energy for you thing works).
> 
> But if it is that, the statement about you can only get green energy isn't true because you would still get energy from non renewables even with the smart meter as you still can't use a smart meter or any other tech to choose what energy goes to a property from the grid.


This is what I found on octopus who say they’re 100% renewable.
“We’re supplying 100% green electricity to customers now, and investing in new renewable generation. It's important to understand that when you join a renewable supplier, there isn't a special 'green grid' that sends renewable-only generated energy to your home. We ensure that we are 100% green by making sure that for every electron we supply from the grid, we invest in the generation of another 'green' electron to take its place.”


----------



## Lurcherlad

Much of this “green” malarkey and tree planting is smoke and mirrors anyway tbh.

Tankers that used to carry petrol are now carrying “energy”…..


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> Quote
> "From 1st Oct, 100% renewable electricity will only be available to customers with a Smart meter"
> "These changes do not impact the price you pay for your energy supply from us"
> 
> Unquote


Definitely a guilt trip and also so maybe they can blame their customers not on smart metres for their own shortcomings in the future.


----------



## catz4m8z

Blackadder said:


> Smart meters... Octopus have been pushing me for months to have one, going as far as to say that "your meter exchange is booked".... not by me it isn't.


I wonder what the criteria is for pushing smart meters? Im with Octopus and nobody has ever mentioned a smart meter!





mrs phas said:


> THIS is why I stick with British gas,
> I've always found their customer service is so very good,


Horses for courses....I found British Gas to be an absolute nightmare and their customer service just dreadful. Ive had much more luck with Octopus! (I hope you manage to get your sons wonky bill sorted though  ).


All this just makes me happy once again that I never bothered to fix my boiler. ok, sure....so I had a 'shower' yesterday by standing in the bath with a bucket of hot water and a jug but honestly thats a small inconvenience compared to worrying about a whopping gas bill!


----------



## Deguslave

Just had my price increase notification and its not great. It reads like they are pushing people to use more electricity than gas, but its the standing charge thats extortionate.

Electricity
Standing charge was 33.6420p now 49.9275p an increase of over 16p per day
Unit charge was 38.9550p now 37.6635p a drop of 1.29p per unit.

Gas
Standing charge was 33.1485p now 28.4760p a drop of 4.6p per day.
Unit charge was 8.5050p now 11.5080p in increase of 3p per unit.

All in all, my bills will go up by £500 per year and there's no way I can reduce my consumption any more than I've already done. A standing charge of almost 50p a day means I'm paying £185 per year, just for having an electric meter.


----------



## Siskin

The standing charge doubling was the first thing we noticed. So even if you try and reduce your usage, there’s still that charge. I bet the electricity companies keep raising the standing charge to make sure they get their money. Meanwhile people get unbearably cold


----------



## catz4m8z

Getting your monthly energy bill starting to feel like that jumpscare moment in horror films!? I try and avoid using any heating until November usually (can usually manage here in the SE) but I might have to make a couple of exceptions. Going to start using my electric undersheet on the bed, just for a few minutes before I get in. I hate it when you get into bed and its so cold your feel damp.
Also going to have to start paying attention to damp in the bathroom, when it becomes an issue I suppose I'll have to put my 30 yr old storage heater on and pray that it still works!

Was joking with a colleague at work the other night about how energy is now one of the most expensive things you pay for and how people like to call their kids after expensive things, like Mercedes or Gucci....
we are looking forward to being introduced to little Eon and Octopus in the future!LOL 😁


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Getting your monthly energy bill starting to feel like that jumpscare moment in horror films!? I try and avoid using any heating until November usually (can usually manage here in the SE) but I might have to make a couple of exceptions. Going to start using my electric undersheet on the bed, just for a few minutes before I get in. I hate it when you get into bed and its so cold your feel damp.
> Also going to have to start paying attention to damp in the bathroom, when it becomes an issue I suppose I'll have to put my 30 yr old storage heater on and pray that it still works!
> 
> Was joking with a colleague at work the other night about how energy is now one of the most expensive things you pay for and how people like to call their kids after expensive things, like Mercedes or Gucci....
> we are looking forward to being introduced to little Eon and Octopus in the future!LOL 😁



Definitely worse than any horror movie. I gave my readings and waited for my account to update. Chilling. So far no need for heating we have the electric blanket on.


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> So, new tactic for getting me to have a smart meter
> 
> They are telling me that only people with smart meters can get green electricity. So little old me that hasn't will get mine from a different cable???


EDF bombard me weekly with emails which are cunningly worded to convince me that a smart meter is a legal requirement. And they always describe the whole business as a 'government-led initiative' as if that will impress me enough to convince me to get one. But some people are quite gullible: someone I know informed me rather smugly that no, she is not worried about fuel bills as she was astute enough to get a smart meter, hence her bills will not go up. I wished her 'Good luck with that' and made my excuses and left.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> EDF bombard me weekly with emails which are cunningly worded to convince me that a smart meter is a legal requirement.


Im in no rush to get one. I live alone so know exactly what Im using my electricity for and I send monthly meter readings to my company which is all I or they need to know TBH. As far as I can see its just a ploy to gain information for marketing purposes.

Octopus just gave me their estimated amount to pay for next month and its actually double what I am paying now! Kinda hoping they are wrong about that...
Not too worried though as I built up a decent reserve in my account for the winter.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just back from a day out running chores and the house is freezing (apart from DS’s room which is south facing and he works from home so has his computer on all day, which gives out heat

I’ve given in and put the heating on 😊

Have photographed our meter readings, as well as MIL’s to submit in the next few days, as advised by consumer gurus.


----------



## huckybuck

I've done the same @Lurcherlad - I am so confused by the new smart meters I've got. I have no idea what's the reading now. 

The engineer didn't bother to show me (I didn't think to ask thinking the smart meter would do it for me) and now the display won't read the gas meter I'm a bit stuck. 

I have been emailing octopus for days about it and no response. I feel like I am back to square one again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

huckybuck said:


> I've done the same @Lurcherlad - I am so confused by the new smart meters I've got. I have no idea what's the reading now.
> 
> The engineer didn't bother to show me (I didn't think to ask thinking the smart meter would do it for me) and now the display won't read the gas meter I'm a bit stuck.
> 
> I have been emailing octopus for days about it and no response. I feel like I am back to square one again.


Not so Smart Meter 🙄


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> I've done the same @Lurcherlad - I am so confused by the new smart meters I've got. I have no idea what's the reading now.
> 
> The engineer didn't bother to show me (I didn't think to ask thinking the smart meter would do it for me) and now the display won't read the gas meter I'm a bit stuck.
> 
> I have been emailing octopus for days about it and no response. I feel like I am back to square one again.


Your actual meter should be the same so you should be able to still do a manual reading?


----------



## Jobeth

My smart meter is just a small piece of equipment and is only to let me monitor my usage. The actual meters are still outside and the only difference is they can read them without coming out to visit. Try downloading the app as the Eon one is useful.


----------



## huckybuck

Emlar said:


> Your actual meter should be the same so you should be able to still do a manual reading?


They’ve completely changed from the meter that was there before. I don’t know if it’s because I have switched companies. 


















This is my elec and then gas now. I’m assuming I’ve taken the correct readings. The numbers were both in the 1000s before as the meters were 15 years old. I’m assuming they have been reset to 0 as from last weekend I don’t know?


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> They’ve completely changed from the meter that was there before. I don’t know if it’s because I have switched companies.
> 
> View attachment 577895
> 
> View attachment 577894
> 
> 
> This is my elec and then gas now. I’m assuming I’ve taken the correct readings. The numbers were both in the 1000s before as the meters were 15 years old. I’m assuming they have been reset to 0 as from last weekend I don’t know?


I had some new meters installed before I had a smart meter and they were reset. Do you have the meter readings beforehand?


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> They’ve completely changed from the meter that was there before. I don’t know if it’s because I have switched companies.
> 
> View attachment 577895
> 
> View attachment 577894
> 
> 
> This is my elec and then gas now. I’m assuming I’ve taken the correct readings. The numbers were both in the 1000s before as the meters were 15 years old. I’m assuming they have been reset to 0 as from last weekend I don’t know?


The top meter has your old meter reading on the bottom right corner written in what looks like a sharpie. 24906. 

Assume that will be in your online account somewhere too. Maybe your gas meter has the old reading written somewhere too


----------



## huckybuck

Yes I’ve got both old ones from last Saturday when we got the new meters put in. 

I think I was expecting to see the readings just carry on from where they left off.

I’ve taken those photos today as assuming they are the new readings now?


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> Yes I’ve got both old ones from last Saturday when we got the new meters put in.
> 
> I think I was expecting to see the readings just carry on from where they left off.
> 
> I’ve taken those photos today as assuming they are the new readings now?











My house is 20 years old so it definitely reset with the new meter.


----------



## huckybuck

Has anyone noticed a big increase on the price per hour of their smart meter. I think we were running at 27p/hr average yesterday for electric but it looks like 45p today. I’m going round the house checking nothing is on that I haven’t accounted for but it’s scary to see the rise if that’s what it is.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> Has anyone noticed a big increase on the price per hour of their smart meter. I think we were running at 27p/hr average yesterday for electric but it looks like 45p today. I’m going round the house checking nothing is on that I haven’t accounted for but it’s scary to see the rise if that’s what it is.


It's first of October so that will be the new unit cost in action.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> It's first of October so that will be the new unit cost in action.


That’s what I thought - scary to see the difference. I am going round trying to see what else I can switch off or not use. The meter is now constantly in the red.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> That’s what I thought - scary to see the difference. I am going round trying to see what else I can switch off or not use. The meter is now constantly in the red.


Hmm if it's in the red that's different I think, as that's showing high energy use (or at least it is on ours). The price cap should just be the price that's gone up - now going to look at ours to see what that is showing...

Edit: yes mine is green, with a higher price than yesterday.

Maybe something has been switched on by mistake?


----------



## Calvine

huckybuck said:


> That’s what I thought - scary to see the difference. I am going round trying to see what else I can switch off or not use. The meter is now constantly in the red.


Even wondering whether not to have the TV on standby which used to cost pence but now probably doesn't. And all these ''experts'' with their ''money saving tips'' (many of which really sound very strange). I read one which said if your freezer is only half full, you should fill the spaces with something: more food (if you can afford it!) and if not, then fill it with ice cubes in zip-lock bags. This, supposedly, because your freezer uses more power when you open the door as there is a ''rush'' to cool it if it is half empty. If it is bulging with frozen food (which you cannot afford in the first place) it uses less power to cool it when the door opens as there are no gaps as the overpriced frozen food does this for you. I don't know what to make of this, really, I don't!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> I read one which said if your freezer is only half full, you should fill the spaces with something: more food (if you can afford it!) and if not, then fill it with ice cubes in zip-lock bags. This, supposedly, because your freezer uses more power when you open the door as there is a ''rush'' to cool it if it is half empty. If it is bulging with frozen food (which you cannot afford in the first place) it uses less power to cool it when the door opens as there are no gaps as the overpriced frozen food does this for you. I don't know what to make of this, really, I don't!




My freezer is completely full, only problem is I have know idea what's n there.


----------



## Deguslave

We always used to fill the gaps in the freezer with newspapers when food stocks her running low.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> Even wondering whether not to have the TV on standby which used to cost pence but now probably doesn't. And all these ''experts'' with their ''money saving tips'' (many of which really sound very strange). I read one which said if your freezer is only half full, you should fill the spaces with something: more food (if you can afford it!) and if not, then fill it with ice cubes in zip-lock bags. This, supposedly, because your freezer uses more power when you open the door as there is a ''rush'' to cool it if it is half empty. If it is bulging with frozen food (which you cannot afford in the first place) it uses less power to cool it when the door opens as there are no gaps as the overpriced frozen food does this for you. I don't know what to make of this, really, I don't!


This was one of the things that was recommended many years ago when home freezers became a thing in the UK and it does work. We used to fill our chest freezer spaces with loaves of bread. We now have two small undercounter ones which are jam packed full of things these days as we often buy in bulk if possible and divide up into portions for one or two depending on what it is. We also bulk cook things which go into the freezer.
Chest freezers are better energy wise then uprights as the cold air is retained and doesn’t ‘fall out’ of them when you open the door


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> . We used to fill our chest freezer spaces with loaves of bread.


I fill mine with bread once there's a gap. Usually got 10-15 loaves in there. It is a large chest freezer


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> My freezer is completely full, only problem is I have know idea what's n there.


Eat just out of the freezer for a week.................it'll be a voyage of discovery


----------



## Calvine

Thank you for the comments. I really can't fill the spaces with unnecessary stuff as I have to leave plenty space for the raw delivery of cat food (which is what I mainly use the freezer for).


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> My freezer is completely full, only problem is I have know idea what's n there.


I know that feeling. Mine is always packed....my best friend and I call it 'freezer Tetris', when you have to channel your inner mathematician to get everything to fit!




Calvine said:


> Thank you for the comments. I really can't fill the spaces with unnecessary stuff as I have to leave plenty space for the raw delivery of cat food (which is what I mainly use the freezer for).


I suppose you can use the newspaper or ice options then, stuff you can just throw away/defrost when not needed?
I find empty plastic bottles are good for this. Just fill with some water and freeze, it takes up space and you can just take them out when you have to fill your freezer properly.


Im very interested what my next electricity bill will be. For some reason last months one was the cheapest Ive had in ages! only £39! Although checking back this time last year it was £29 so it def is creeping its way up.


----------



## Siskin

We’ve also gone through all the drawers and noted on the iPad what is in each one. When somethings taken out or put in then the lists are altered appropriately. I thought it was unnecessary when OH suggested doing this, but it’s actually working pretty well with only occasionally forgetting to amend the lists. There’s certainly less unidentifiable things lurking in there now


----------



## Lurcherlad

A scam text received during the night 😡

Watch out people.

The Government’s energy discount is applied by an individual’s energy company automatically… no need to apply for it.












Spam texts can be forwarded to 7726 (on phone number keyboard that spells SPAM) which is an Ofcom number for network providers to investigate scam numbers.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> A scam text received during the night 😡
> 
> Watch out people.
> 
> The Government’s energy discount is applied by an individual’s energy company automatically… no need to apply for it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 577949
> 
> 
> Spam texts can be forwarded to 7726 (on phone number keyboard that spells SPAM) which is an Ofcom number for network providers to investigate scam numbers.


Thanks....

OH said it was on the News last night but some people might have missed it.


----------



## Deguslave

I had the same message at about 3am the other day.


----------



## huckybuck

Had that this morning too.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Im very interested what my next electricity bill will be. For some reason last months one was the cheapest Ive had in ages! only £39! Although checking back this time last year it was £29 so it def is creeping its way up.


 I'm still hugely in credit too (supposedly) - but am always shocked at how wasteful some people are, look out, there's a row of houses with the lights on in apparently every room. My neighbours are away for two weeks and their CH is up full bung, you almost melt when you go through the door.


----------



## Siskin

The DD for the oil company is £40 at the moment. Had a letter to tell us it will go up £240 per month. Oh no it won’t. 
£40 has been more then enough for what we use and heating oil hasn’t gone up that much.


----------



## GingerNinja

Siskin said:


> The DD for the oil company is £40 at the moment. Had a letter to tell us it will go up £240 per month. Oh no it won’t.
> £40 has been more then enough for what we use and heating oil hasn’t gone up that much.


Oil prices have actually come down a bit in the last few weeks, my local provider is 87.50p Last time I bought oil (in May I think) it was nearly 100.00ppl 

18 months ago it was about 40ppl so it has still gone up significantly but even if the price went up to what is was earlier in the year you would never need to spend £240 per month 🤪


----------



## Boxer123

When does the rebate come through ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> The DD for the oil company is £40 at the moment. Had a letter to tell us it will go up £240 per month. Oh no it won’t.
> £40 has been more then enough for what we use and heating oil hasn’t gone up that much.


I think they are all pulling a fast one and raising DD’s to silly levels to hold our money … I’d rather the money is sitting in my bank and I can save it up for any genuine increase in my actual bill.


----------



## Siskin

GingerNinja said:


> Oil prices have actually come down a bit in the last few weeks, my local provider is 87.50p Last time I bought oil (in May I think) it was nearly 100.00ppl
> 
> 18 months ago it was about 40ppl so it has still gone up significantly but even if the price went up to what is was earlier in the year you would never need to spend £240 per month 🤪


I know, they will be getting a troublesome phone call from OH. We are using less now as we changed the water heating from oil onto an electric and battery thingami.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I think they are all pulling a fast one and raising DD’s to silly levels to hold our money … I’d rather the money is sitting in my bank and I can save it up for any genuine increase in my actual bill.


We have a savings account at the bank which money is put into for annual bills such as car tax and insurances, so a little more into that will be fine.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> When does the rebate come through ?


Mine is coming as six monthly payments of £67 starting this month paid into electric account.


----------



## GingerNinja

I don't think that we've had any decisions on how people with oil Central heating will get any sort of rebate


----------



## HappyMangle

I think it is going to be cheaper to spend winter in Asia somewhere.
Curious what do you guys think of teco energy customer service https://teco-energy.pissedconsumer.cоm/customer-service.html. Are they able to explain everything in a simple manner and deal with the complaints in a short notice?


----------



## Jobeth

Boxer123 said:


> When does the rebate come through ?


I’m with EoN and they reduced my DD by £67.


----------



## Magyarmum

Thought this was appropriate ..... enjoy!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5516967341721422


----------



## Boxer123

Jobeth said:


> I’m with EoN and they reduced my DD by £67.


Nothing so far for me.


----------



## Emlar

This is an article that explains how different companies are doing the rebate. Depends on who you're with.









How your energy supplier will pay £400 rebate - from British Gas to EDF


The discount has begun rolling out to customers.




metro.co.uk


----------



## huckybuck

We had our direct debit reduced by £67 on the 1st of the month. And it’s showing as a credit in our bill. They will do the same for the next 3 months as well.


----------



## Deguslave

Emlar said:


> This is an article that explains how different companies are doing the rebate. Depends on who you're with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How your energy supplier will pay £400 rebate - from British Gas to EDF
> 
> 
> The discount has begun rolling out to customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metro.co.uk


My supplier isn't listed. I'm with ecotricty.


----------



## Psygon

Deguslave said:


> My supplier isn't listed. I'm with ecotricty.


They have a FAQ on their website about it.






How can we help?


Help and advice from Ecotricity’s customer support team to submit a meter reading, pay your bill, let us know when you move home and more. Help and advice from Ecotricity’s customer support team




www.ecotricity.co.uk




.


----------



## Lurcherlad

This petition is on www.Change.org

I’m sure I heard someone on tv the other day state that the energy companies had earmarked (£12bn?) for this and told the Government so ….. ??????


----------



## Boxer123

Trying to decide when the heating should go on I don’t want the house to get damp but I feel like I’m ok with my heated blanket.


----------



## Cully

I'm with you on this. I get mould in one corner every so often so I have to keep on top of it. 
I've managed not having any heating on so far by going to bed earlier, and staying in bed longer in the morning until it's warmed up.
I don't know at what point I should switch my CH on to avoid condensation problems.


----------



## Boxer123

Cully said:


> I'm with you on this. I get mould in one corner every so often so I have to keep on top of it.
> I've managed not having any heating on so far by going to bed earlier, and staying in bed longer in the morning until it's warmed up.
> I don't know at what point I should switch my CH on to avoid condensation problems.


I will try and get to November it’s definitely getting chilly.


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I'm with you on this. I get mould in one corner every so often so I have to keep on top of it.
> I've managed not having any heating on so far by going to bed earlier, and staying in bed longer in the morning until it's warmed up.
> I don't know at what point I should switch my CH on to avoid condensation problems.


Would a dehumidifier help with that? I know that depending on type of dehumidifier they can also heat things too. So you'd stop condensation, stop mould, potentially get some extra heat and if doing laundry dry clothes quicker.


----------



## huckybuck

We’ve succumbed and put it on in the kitchen and TV room but only for 2 hours in the morning and 2 in the evening.

I can’t wait to get my smart thermostats fitted as I think they will help a lot this winter. Mind you having worked out the cost of 14 plus the main control I think any savings in gas will be wiped out in forking out for them lol!!!


----------



## Siskin

We haven’t put the heating on yet. The last few days have been quite sunny and it’s streaming in through the windows and warming the house, we have this special glass that lets the heat from the sun in, but stops heat loss. However it’s going to be more cloudy tomorrow onwards and I think I can foresee the CH going on before much longer. I’m currently sat wrapped up in a fleecy blanket watching television, will go to bed at 10ish just to be warmer.


----------



## Cully

Psygon said:


> Would a dehumidifier help with that? I know that depending on type of dehumidifier they can also heat things too. So you'd stop condensation, stop mould, potentially get some extra heat and if doing laundry dry clothes quicker.


Hm it rather depends on finances, and of course how much space one would take up as it's only a v small flat.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> We haven’t put the heating on yet. The last few days have been quite sunny and it’s streaming in through the windows and warming the house, we have this special glass that lets the heat from the sun in, but stops heat loss. However it’s going to be more cloudy tomorrow onwards and I think I can foresee the CH going on before much longer. I’m currently sat wrapped up in a fleecy blanket watching television, will go to bed at 10ish just to be warmer.


I'm about to buy thermal linings for my curtains and hope they help with the draught I get from the window. I know you're supposed to leave windows open slightly to prevent condensation but it's unbearably chilly when the wind blows.
I'm hanging on as long as poss.
I'll feel more confident about the CH going on once I know how much my G&E bill will be this month.


----------



## JoanneF

Boxer123 said:


> Trying to decide when the heating should go on


I've been reading that your house's stonework acts like a heat repository and if you keep the heating on low, the heat the stones have absorbed over summer gets kept topped up. And that's more fuel efficient than letting your house get cold and trying to make it warm up from a low starting temperature.

But I don't know. My heating hasn't been on yet, it's been quite mild here.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Had the heating on earlier for a while just to warm the room up now sat in a Snug-Bug fleecy blanket with sleeves, all nice a cosy watching the football on TV


----------



## Emlar

I thought condensation was because the air inside is warm and it hits the cold windows. Does having the heating on stop mould and condensation? It's all very confusing.


----------



## Cully

I'm pretty certain you're right as I heard/read something similar recently.
That's why I want to find out how much G&E this month has cost as I know I've used far less than normal and hope that means I can put the heating on without worrying too much.
I'm still not sure if it's better to have it on low all day, or just In the morning and evening. I'm retired so at home most days.


----------



## Siskin

Emlar said:


> I thought condensation was because the air inside is warm and it hits the cold windows. Does having the heating on stop mould and condensation? It's all very confusing.


Warm air is dryer then cold air.


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


Emlar said:


> I thought condensation was because the air inside is warm and it hits the cold windows. Does having the heating on stop mould and condensation? It's all very confusing.


That’s what I thought too.

After morning showers I keep the bathroom door shut and open the window to clear the moisture.

During the earlier part of the day when I’m active and busy, I like to give the house a bit of a “blow through”, until the weather changes.

It has been getting very chilly indoors some days around 5pm so I put the heating on for 3 or 4 hours … or until I go up to watch tv in bed, snuggled under the duvet 🙂

I think someone on tv said it’s more cost effective to have the heating on for a short while, as needed, rather than on low continuously.

I used to leave it on when I went out, so Jack was snuggly ☺

DS works from home 4 days a week but is a warm bod and rarely wants his room heated.

We are lucky to not have to worry too much, but we will reduce our consumption compared to past years to make the money go further, especially as OH is almost fully retired now and our income has dropped considerably.


----------



## Cully

Just googled it.
Condensation occurs *when warm air collides with cold surfaces, or when there's too much humidity in your home*. When this moisture-packed warm air comes into contact with a chilly surface, it cools down quickly and releases the water, which turns into liquid droplets on the cold surface.


----------



## catz4m8z

I think that dehumidifiers work best for condensation and mould, probably cheaper then a heater too. 

Luckily havent had to consider heating just yet, its still really mild here. In fact yesterday I had to take my hoodie off on my midday dog walk as I was boiling! (I wasnt the only person out in a t-shirt either, even saw somebody in shorts! Lots of open windows too).
Indoors though I potter around in my Oodie and furry boots and Im fine.


----------



## rona

Plenty warm enough in the day and if it does get a bit chilly in the evening, I just light the open fire and sit watching the glow all cosy  

Electricity bill was stupidly low last month, wonder what it will be this month...........If they give us the £67 we will be even more in credit!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> I think that dehumidifiers work best for condensation and mould, probably cheaper then a heater too.
> 
> Luckily havent had to consider heating just yet, its still really mild here. In fact yesterday I had to take my hoodie off on my midday dog walk as I was boiling! (I wasnt the only person out in a t-shirt either, even saw somebody in shorts! Lots of open windows too).
> Indoors though I potter around in my Oodie and furry boots and Im fine.


I use a dehumidifier in the conservatory when drying clothes in there. It’s surprising how much water it collects from a single load hung up in there, which would otherwise just evaporate into the room.


----------



## Cully

My bill is loads less than normal because I've been cutting down. Which is why I don't understand why OVO have taken my usual DD payment _and_ £66 govt payment.
I was expecting to either pay my usual DD then get the £66 paid into my bank. Or, OVO to have the £66 and take that amount off my DD.
Unless I'm misunderstanding something!!


----------



## huckybuck

That’s weird. Octopus took off the 66 and let me know in case I wanted to change the amount. 

I wish I could say the electric had gone down but I can’t!!!! We are averaging around £8/9 a day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> My bill is loads less than normal because I've been cutting down. Which is why I don't understand why OVO have taken my usual DD payment _and_ £66 govt payment.
> I was expecting to either pay my usual DD then get the £66 paid into my bank. Or, OVO to have the £66 and take that amount off my DD.
> Unless I'm misunderstanding something!!


Your bill will be reduced by £66 or Ovo should give you £66 back, direct into your bank … over the next week or two, I believe. Assuming you have a normal meter.


----------



## Boxer123

I had £66 put in my bank yesterday. They give it once your monthly bill has cleared.


----------



## GingerNinja

I've had an email saying that the £66 will be deducted so my monthly direct debit will be only £15



huckybuck said:


> That’s weird. Octopus took off the 66 and let me know in case I wanted to change the amount.
> 
> I wish I could say the electric had gone down but I can’t!!!! We are averaging around £8/9 a day.


How in earth can it be that much? I use about £75-80 a month and that includes the standing charge. I work from home and use my electric oven a lot (love a lazy tray bake!)


----------



## huckybuck

GingerNinja said:


> I've had an email saying that the £66 will be deducted so my monthly direct debit will be only £15
> 
> 
> 
> How in earth can it be that much? I use about £75-80 a month and that includes the standing charge. I work from home and use my electric oven a lot (love a lazy tray bake!)


I don’t know GN. I did start to go round the house and add things up and then realised just how much stuff we have that’s electric. 4 fridge/freezers for a start! Then we have outside lights on the drive (dusk to dawn). Sensor lights at the back. Vacuums on charge. Feliway and Pet Remedy diffusers, Air purifiers. Computers, Sky boxes, TVs…I guess it all adds up. 

We don’t have many lights on and we’ve cut down on the dishwasher and washing machine usage massively. I only use the oven a couple of times a week.

It doesn’t help that Mr HB that Mr HB is retired so home a lot and I’m not golfing either so home a lot lol!! 

Since the hike the lowest we’ve managed to accrue was £6 and that was when we were out all day at the Cat Sanctuary.


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> I don’t know GN. I did start to go round the house and add things up and then realised just how much stuff we have that’s electric. 4 fridge/freezers for a start! Then we have outside lights on the drive (dusk to dawn). Sensor lights at the back. Vacuums on charge. Feliway and Pet Remedy diffusers, Air purifiers. Computers, Sky boxes, TVs…I guess it all adds up.
> 
> We don’t have many lights on and we’ve cut down on the dishwasher and washing machine usage massively. I only use the oven a couple of times a week.
> 
> It doesn’t help that Mr HB that Mr HB is retired so home a lot and I’m not golfing either so home a lot lol!!
> 
> Since the hike the lowest we’ve managed to accrue was £6 and that was when we were out all day at the Cat Sanctuary.


To be fair, and I dont know how big your house is, with the price hikes at the moment I can see how you can use that much. There's just two of us in a small 3 bed terrace and we're currently paying £127 DD, which I guess equates to around £4 a day?
Although that is gas & electric. But I still think it would be easily done, especially if you are in a bigger house with multiple TVs, computers, etc.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s madness. The Smart Meter taunts us  we have something like 40 devices on the network in our house, not including appliances, and the usage soon adds up.

I’m trying to be sensible with cooking - things like if I’ve got the oven on for cooking a dinner, I’ll cook two day’s dinners at the same time. The oven is a power drain!

We are fine in terms of affording it but just trying to be more thrifty with usage.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Emlar said:


> . But I still think it would be easily done, especially if you are in a bigger house with* multiple TVs, computers, etc.
> *





We only live in a one bedroomed bungalow, we have a TV in the bedroom so OH can watch the football and I can watch what I like in the living room. Now he is watching the football in the living room of an evening, I've got my lap top so I can watch films or play games, so we are saving on heating, lighting and using two TVs, we don't put the heating on until we really need it we wrap up in snuggle blankets instead. He only watches the TV in bedroom of a weekend when the more than one game of football on.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@huckybuck Apparently, fridge freezers are the biggest guzzlers of energy. Are 4 essential?

I turn lights off and the Dyson, laptop etc. once charged.


----------



## DogLover1981

Lights have always been fairly light consumers of electricity and modern LED lights, more so. If you're concerned about it you could get LED lights.


----------



## GingerNinja

@huckybuck my fridge freezer is still hanging on, just! I'll take one of yours of your hands, just to help with your energy consumption


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> @huckybuck Apparently, fridge freezers are the biggest guzzlers of energy. Are 4 essential?
> 
> I turn lights off and the Dyson, laptop etc. once charged.


Two of my neighbours have two dishwashers each; not huge families, two children each - dunno how many fridge-freezers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

GingerNinja said:


> @huckybuck my fridge freezer is still hanging on, just! I'll take one of yours of your hands, just to help with your energy consumption


You know that's why we got a new kitchen fridge freezer, it was working but using over three times as much power as it should. The utility room fridge freezer was 25 years old and also guzzling power. We calculated that the cost of the new ones (at current electricity prices) would be paid off in three years - it will be sooner with the new prices. Might be worth working it out GN? We have a plug that tells you the usage of an appliance, it's been very useful.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> Two of my neighbours have two dishwashers each; not huge families, two children each - dunno how many fridge-freezers.


2 each!? But if both families have 2 children each then didnt they already have 'dishwashers' before investing in appliances!?😁


----------



## huckybuck

We have a 5 bed house but it’s got a big footprint (all the rooms are pretty large) so lots of lights, appliances etc. 

Two of the fridge freezers came with the house then we bought a free standing fridge with a small box freezer and a wine fridge.

Don’t ask how many ovens I have lol but I do only ever use one unless it’s Christmas!!! 

The wine fridge definitely could go off when we don’t have guests and I am seriously thinking of turning off the free standing fridge too. My only worry is will they smell when not in use? We’d still have to keep wine in the one….

The two integrated fridge freezers are half and half (top drawer of freezer is an ice machine). One of those is a year old but the other is 15 and the seal’s gone (and ice machine broken again). I have been thinking of replacing it but it’s another £1200 to fork out for.

We are just using the kitchen (but it’s massive) and the TV room (and occasionally study) between the two of us but the kitchen is so big that there are 8 cabinet lights and 6 strips that all work together. I wish I could isolate some of the lights as that would help.

I think I counted 48 things on our network @Mrs Funkin but prob missed some off.

I’ve gone mad replacing all our downlights and cupboard bulbs and pendants, lamps so they are all LED or smart now.

I need to do the kitchen cabinet lights (as I don’t think they are LED) and all the drive, garden and security lights. They seem to take up a fair bit. 

The dishwasher is newish and we are only using it once a day. The washing machine is ancient (another thing I need to replace) but only using that 2/3 times a week now.

Mr HB’s TV and all the control 4 system is definitely one of the guzzlers.

I need to be more proactive on turning off appliances when charged like the robot vacuums and Dyson etc. I did think about using timers at night to charge but then realised a lot of my stuff talks to me - I had visions of waking up to hear Helga shouting “CHARGING” in the middle of the night!!!

I’ll keep on trying to find ways to cut down a bit!!


----------



## huckybuck

@Mrs Funkin I’m going to get one of those plugs!!! What’s yours?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

huckybuck said:


> @Mrs Funkin I’m going to get one of those plugs!!! What’s yours?


This one HB:



https://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Link-Tapo-Monitoring-Required-P110/dp/B07Z942YWS/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=tp-link%2Btapo%2Bsmart%2Bplug%2Bwith%2Benergy%2Bmonitoring&qid=1665775135&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIyLjQwIiwicXNhIjoiMS4zMiIsInFzcCI6IjAuOTAifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=tp-%2Caps%2C275&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## JoanneF

huckybuck said:


> My only worry is will they smell when not in use?


When we don't use the motorhome, we just leave the fridge door cracked open. That works.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@huckybuck if you keep the doors cracked open with something, the unplugged fridges/freezers shouldn’t smell. Give them a good clean and dry too.

Maybe a table lamp or 2 (with LED) would suffice in the kitchen?


----------



## Siskin

We leave the fridge and freezer in the static caravan ajar from now until we go back probably in April next year. It keeps absolutely fine, no smells, maybe a bit of mildew on a surface not as clean as it should be


----------



## huckybuck

Off to look at table lamps for the kitchen counters!!!


----------



## JoanneF

A question about smart plugs and remote controlled plugs.

We have a TV with a plug that's really hard to reach so we are lazy and tend to leave it on standby, but we want to get better at switching it off properly. A smart plug or remote controlled plug would help - but don't they need to be on standby too, to get the signal from the remote? And doesn't that just use as much energy as having the TV on standby?


----------



## Emlar

JoanneF said:


> A question about smart plugs and remote controlled plugs.
> 
> We have a TV with a plug that's really hard to reach so we are lazy and tend to leave it on standby, but we want to get better at switching it off properly. A smart plug or remote controlled plug would help - but don't they need to be on standby too, to get the signal from the remote? And doesn't that just use as much energy as having the TV on standby?


I've just done a quick Google, and I think it seems to be the consensus that the smart plug will be using less energy than your TV on standby. How much less will depend on your TV I think!


----------



## JoanneF

Thank you @Emlar!


----------



## catz4m8z

Just read some research in the paper about how lower temperatures can be good for you (increases your levels of brown fat which apparently burns more energy and increases your metabolism). So there is incentive to keep the heating off!!
I mean provided you are fit and healthy obviously. I keep thinking about how the average house temp in the 1970s was 17C in the winter...and TBF we were all alot thinner then too!


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> 2 each!? But if both families have 2 children each then didnt they already have 'dishwashers' before investing in appliances!?😁


It's very strange. I couldn't think of a single instance where I would need two - even when people invite themselves to stay!


----------



## Cully

I was looking at my combi boiler, at the settings.

























They aren't my settings. They're the ones the CH engineer set them at.
Do you think they are alright. I mean, do you see any problem with them?
Look at the last pic and the water pressure. Is it ok that it's pointing to the left zero, in the red!?!?
I haven't got my heating on yet, but of course, use the boiler for hot water, which I have to say, takes a minute or so for the water to become hot, and then it's scalding.
Any budding CH gurus out there to offer opinions please?


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I was looking at my combi boiler, at the settings.
> 
> View attachment 578712
> 
> View attachment 578710
> 
> View attachment 578711
> 
> They aren't my settings. They're the ones the CH engineer set them at.
> Do you think they are alright. I mean, do you see any problem with them?
> Look at the last pic and the water pressure. Is it ok that it's pointing to the left zero, in the red!?!?
> I haven't got my heating on yet, but of course, use the boiler for hot water, which I have to say, takes a minute or so for the water to become hot, and then it's scalding.
> Any budding CH gurus out there to offer opinions please?


I don't think combi boilers are meant to be at 0. It usually implies somewhere on your system is leaking (like maybe a radiator) and the correct pressure is normally around 1.5 I think.

I think your boiler is a Worcester Bosch Greenstar Compact 36cdi (did a reverse image search). 

These pages on their website explain how to troubleshoot and also fix pressure issues (it's a common problem, that you can fix yourself).






Greenstar i Troubleshooting | Worcester Bosch


Worcester Bosch is dedicated to delivering homes with efficient heating systems. A-rated Greenstar condensing boilers and renewable energy products.



www.worcester-bosch.co.uk










What to do if your boiler loses pressure | Worcester Bosch


Boiler pressure is a common issue with boilers. Luckily, it is an easy issue to fix and can be carried out by yourself. We've teamed up with Homebuilding & Renovating to show you how to solve it.



www.worcester-bosch.co.uk





Not sure if that helps? We have a Worcester Bosch boiler so can probably help more if needed!


----------



## Psygon

Cully said:


> I was looking at my combi boiler, at the settings.
> 
> View attachment 578712
> 
> View attachment 578710
> 
> View attachment 578711
> 
> They aren't my settings. They're the ones the CH engineer set them at.
> Do you think they are alright. I mean, do you see any problem with them?
> Look at the last pic and the water pressure. Is it ok that it's pointing to the left zero, in the red!?!?
> I haven't got my heating on yet, but of course, use the boiler for hot water, which I have to say, takes a minute or so for the water to become hot, and then it's scalding.
> Any budding CH gurus out there to offer opinions please?


Oh and husband says that the radiator dial doesn't need to be at max - you should be able to set that at the E on the dial. He also thinks you can put the hot water dial lower too, as it is scalding you really don't need it that hot - he says move it down from the top. You can then always adjust it up a bit of it is too cold.


----------



## Psygon

Psygon said:


> I don't think combi boilers are meant to be at 0. It usually implies somewhere on your system is leaking (like maybe a radiator) and the correct pressure is normally around 1.5 I think.
> 
> I think your boiler is a Worcester Bosch Greenstar Compact 36cdi (did a reverse image search).
> 
> These pages on their website explain how to troubleshoot and also fix pressure issues (it's a common problem, that you can fix yourself).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenstar i Troubleshooting | Worcester Bosch
> 
> 
> Worcester Bosch is dedicated to delivering homes with efficient heating systems. A-rated Greenstar condensing boilers and renewable energy products.
> 
> 
> 
> www.worcester-bosch.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to do if your boiler loses pressure | Worcester Bosch
> 
> 
> Boiler pressure is a common issue with boilers. Luckily, it is an easy issue to fix and can be carried out by yourself. We've teamed up with Homebuilding & Renovating to show you how to solve it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.worcester-bosch.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that helps? We have a Worcester Bosch boiler so can probably help more if needed!


Actually now I've just looked at the pictures on desktop and I can see that the boiler model is actually on that sticker. So it's a Worcester Bosch Greenstar 30Si Condensing Combi Boiler.

I think the guides I linked are still relevant. 

Just as some reassurance, you're boiler is set in the eco mode which is good - this stops the boiler pre-heating and saves you money. 

The flow setting you have (49.5 on the digital display) is probably about right - although it seems to contradict where the dial is set. It could be that this temperature is being affected by your boiler pressure, so I think getting the pressure to the right level needs to be done first before doing anything else. 

There is a nice guide here which explains that flow temperature: Lower the flow temperature on your boiler to save 12%


----------



## Cully

@Psygon , aw thanks for all that useful info, it was kind of you to go to the trouble for me.
I read through most of it and was happy enough with changing the heating and water temp. That was quite easy to understand.
I was concerned about the water pressure reading zero in the red zone but wasn't confident enough to try and fix it.
So I rang the company who service the CH and boilers for all the residents here and they sent out a gas engineer this afternoon.
It was an easy fix and took less than 5 minutes, but not one I'd have been comfortable attempting myself.
I got him to check my settings too .
Made him a coffee and biccies. Then when said he was on call tonight I filled up his thermos too.
Nice man, I'm so glad I called.
Thanks a lot for your help, and of course, your husband too.


----------



## Annealise

Can never get through to my energy supplier to query overnight usage amounts on my smart meter. First thing in the morning it states I've used £3.00 for both gas and electricity. How on earth can gas be being used overnight? I'm in bed by 11.30. Everything is switched off except the fridge and TV. I've worked out the standing charge is 80p a day. As far as I know the smart meter is working correctly.

Just had my bill in and it's far more than the smart meter daily amounts

I'd be interested to know what other folk's overnight charges are. It's the principle of it thats really bugging me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Overnight our Smart Meter says we use about £1.30 @Annealise - we don't switch everything off but we don't have the heating on yet overnight/in the morning, I'm sure it will be a lot higher when we do!


----------



## huckybuck

We can’t see our gas on the smart meter and ours always shows between £3-4 electricity usage. We do leave a couple of things on standby, 2 air purifiers on and the driveway lights but that’s it. I too think it’s a lot and starting to question it. I cannot get the hand to go green even at night. 

I do wonder if something has changed since we got the smart meter. They have put a regulator on our gas which was never there before - don’t know what that’s about either.


----------



## Annealise

@huckybuck That’s strange that you can’t see the gas usage on your meter. Haven’t you also got a few freezers ? A friend who managed to get through to eon said they told that fridges and freezers and phone chargers are the main overnight useage culprits. I can’t see how my fridge freezer is running up the amounts though as it’s a fairly new appliance and it is older models that apparently use more energy. Switching devices and appliances off at the mains doesn’t seem to have much difference to my smart meter.

Lovely pic of a magnificent Maine Coon - which of your cats is it?
Xx


----------



## Annealise

Mrs Funkin said:


> Overnight our Smart Meter says we use about £1.30 @Annealise - we don't switch everything off but we don't have the heating on yet overnight/in the morning, I'm sure it will be a lot higher when we do!


If you don’t mind me asking how much are you using in total currently per day at the moment? My meter is showing £5.00 on average . I can’t believe I resorted to switching things off but I wanted to test if there was a difference in usage, which there isn’t really.
God help us when the heating has to go on but needs must, I pity others in not so good circumstances.


----------



## Cully

I don't have a smart meter, nor want one. I've been submitting weekly meter readings for the last few months instead. 
Gas readings are stable and showing only 2 kWh used each week. That's just my hot water though, so it'll be interesting, maybe frightening, once my CH 
on.
Electric is lower than usual too which I put down to being mindful about usage, especially not using my oven.
I can just manage at the moment but worried about next April onwards.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Annealise said:


> If you don’t mind me asking how much are you using in total currently per day at the moment? My meter is showing £5.00 on average . I can’t believe I resorted to switching things off but I wanted to test if there was a difference in usage, which there isn’t really.
> God help us when the heating goes on but needs be and I am fortunate to be able to pay whatever the bill may be. I pity others though in not so good circumstances.


We are generally just under £5 a day at the moment - but we are on a cheaper rate than the current cap. We have two fridge freezers, plus about 40 items on the network, none of which are turned off at night. Don’t forget your standing charge is in the total and adds on at midnight.


----------



## Emlar

I recently upped the daily budget thing on our smart meter as I think they're programmed low, in line with old rates rather than the new high rates, which is why it will always be in the red.

We're averaging about £4 a day gas and electric together. But we're only in a small 3 bed terrace with no tumble dryer, not had heating on, 1 TV, etc. So I can see how people are using upwards of £7/£8 a day. The prices are crazy.


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> We can’t see our gas on the smart meter and ours always shows between £3-4 electricity usage. We do leave a couple of things on standby, 2 air purifiers on and the driveway lights but that’s it. I too think it’s a lot and starting to question it. I cannot get the hand to go green even at night.
> 
> I do wonder if something has changed since we got the smart meter. They have put a regulator on our gas which was never there before - don’t know what that’s about either.


A regulator controls the gas flow and pressure I think. They change the flow of gas if a change in pressure is detected. I think most meters have them, as they are a safety feature. Maybe if yours is an older meter it didn't have one, and that's why it was added. 

Have you looked at using solar lighting outside? Our drive/outdoor lighting is all solar. We have fixed lights and also motion activated lighting. They typically stay on thru the night and as I'm up north I must get less daylight than you. 

I suspect we may have a lot more things on our network than you (as we have an internal computer network that's always on running CCTV, computer server and our satellite for internet, as well as the more obvious stuff like fridge, phone chargers etc), and ours usually (not always) goes green over night. I know we are very heavy users, which is why we are investing in solar as soon as we can find someone who can install it (which is really hard at the moment).


----------



## Calvine

I reckon this is the cheapest and most efficient way of doing it.


----------



## Annealise

@Emlar how did you up the daily budget thing on the smart meter? I do think they’ve been programmed low with the previous rates .


----------



## huckybuck

I think solar might be the way to go for the outside lights @Psygon 

We do have CCTV as well (forgot about that.

I am looking at changing one of the fridge freezers as it’s 15 years old and the seal isn’t great but it’s 1500 eek.

@Emlar I’d like to know how to up the budget on it as well lol


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> I think solar might be the way to go for the outside lights @Psygon
> 
> We do have CCTV as well (forgot about that.
> 
> I am looking at changing one of the fridge freezers as it’s 15 years old and the seal isn’t great but it’s 1500 eek.
> 
> @Emlar I’d like to know how to up the budget on it as well lol


If it's wired like ours I think that's a significant contributing factor. I've suggested we switch it off for a few days to see how much it's contributing to our daily usage.


----------



## Emlar

Not sure if all smart meters are the same, but this how you do it on ours.

First press the 'ok' button to get to the menu and click across until you get to 'settings' and click 'ok'










Then click across again until you get to 'set budget'










Then use the arrows to set the electricity budget. Click ok when done.










Then you press the button 3rd from the right with the lightening bolt and flame to switch the gas. Set the gas budget in the same way as the electric. Press ok. Then the house button to go back to the home screen and you're done!










Hope that helps and makes sense!


----------



## huckybuck

Emlar said:


> Not sure if all smart meters are the same, but this how you do it on ours.
> 
> First press the 'ok' button to get to the menu and click across until you get to 'settings' and click 'ok'
> 
> View attachment 578851
> 
> 
> Then click across again until you get to 'set budget'
> 
> View attachment 578852
> 
> 
> Then use the arrows to set the electricity budget. Click ok when done.
> 
> View attachment 578853
> 
> 
> Then you press the button 3rd from the right with the lightening bolt and flame to switch the gas. Set the gas budget in the same way as the electric. Press ok. Then the house button to go back to the home screen and you're done!
> 
> View attachment 578854
> 
> 
> Hope that helps and makes sense!


That’s brilliant thank you. The electricity was set at 1.50 so no wonder we were always in the red! Mind you having to set it at £8 makes me wince. 

The gas won’t register anyway - I need to get back on to Octopus about it. Does anyone have 2 smart meters? One for gas one for electricity?


----------



## Psygon

huckybuck said:


> That’s brilliant thank you. The electricity was set at 1.50 so no wonder we were always in the red! Mind you having to set it at £8 makes me wince.
> 
> The gas won’t register anyway - I need to get back on to Octopus about it. Does anyone have 2 smart meters? One for gas one for electricity?


When we got our smart meter I was told I couldn't have 2 because the gas meter one need the electric one to work. It may be different now is this is a few years back that we got our smart meter. But it's certainly what I was told at the time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @huckybuck and @GingerNinja (I think you were both thinking about new fridge freezers), below is the graph of our KWhrs usage on average each day within the month. You might notice when the two new fridge freezers arrived. So, according to husband, in the Spring it cost about £5.50 per day, now it's about £3.20 per day - but we are on a fixed rate until March which is the same per KWhr as it was in the Spring. So when the price goes up for us, we will be "saving" even more than the £60 a month we currently are. The new fridge freezers will be paid off in no time...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @huckybuck and @GingerNinja (I think you were both thinking about new fridge freezers), below is the graph of our KWhrs usage on average each day within the month. You might notice when the two new fridge freezers arrived. So, according to husband, in the Spring it cost about £5.50 per day, now it's about £3.20 per day - but we are on a fixed rate until March which is the same per KWhr as it was in the Spring. So when the price goes up for us, we will be "saving" even more than the £60 a month we currently are. The new fridge freezers will be paid off in no time...!

View attachment 578867


----------



## huckybuck

Mrs Funkin said:


> So @huckybuck and @GingerNinja (I think you were both thinking about new fridge freezers), below is the graph of our KWhrs usage on average each day within the month. You might notice when the two new fridge freezers arrived. So, according to husband, in the Spring it cost about £5.50 per day, now it's about £3.20 per day - but we are on a fixed rate until March which is the same per KWhr as it was in the Spring. So when the price goes up for us, we will be "saving" even more than the £60 a month we currently are. The new fridge freezers will be paid off in no time...!
> 
> View attachment 578867


Wow!!! Did you get them in June???? I am seriously tempted to switch off one at a time and see which ones are costing me!!! I have an idea the biggie is the 15 year old.

If that is how much they cost no wonder I’m looking at £8- £10 a day!!!

We’re they really costing an extra £2.30 a day for the two?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well they arrived on May 31st @huckybuck - and the figures have been done by The Husband. He put the smart energy plug thingamabob on them and decided that it would be worth it and would take (at that point) about three years to pay them off. 

(Don't know why my message above has posted twice, I always seem to have problems with blooming images)


----------



## GingerNinja

That's a great saving @Mrs Funkin 

Unfortunately I'm being forced to get a new one as mine is broken and would cost more to repair than buy new, according to the man I had out.

There's a shortage of appliances everywhere at the mo though so hoping it hangs on until I can get what I want/,can afford.


----------



## GingerNinja

That's a great saving @Mrs Funkin 

Unfortunately I'm being forced to get a new one as mine is broken and would cost more to repair than buy new, according to the man I had out.

There's a shortage of appliances everywhere at the mo though so hoping it hangs on until I can get what I want/,can afford.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our kitchen one we’d already repaired once (10 years old) but the utility one was 25 years old, worked fine (except didn’t defrost itself as well any longer) but just was using a lot more power than the quoted figures. As we were buying two, you got extra off. We waited until the one we wanted (well, the only one that would fit, more to the point!) was on discount (it went in cycles of full price, £400 off) and ordered then. The £400 off bought the Bosch for the utility.

Cor. We’re exciting talking about energy usage and fridge freezers aren’t we? Hehe.


----------



## Deguslave

I don't know if this will be if use to anyone, but it tells you what times your electricity will be turned off in the event of energy rationing.





__





Loading…






uk.yahoo.com


----------



## huckybuck

Great! We are S. so we would have black outs on a Fri early morning (ok) Sat afternoon and evening and Sunday afternoon. Not sure how fair that is lol!


----------



## mrs phas

I presume there's some contingency for those who need electricity, to work home health needs, even when ones area is scheduled to be blacked out
Mine is only a CPAP, but those who need overnight dialysis, heart monitors, pain/medication pumps, end of life care etc
After all, there's no beds to move those who, might be, affected into hospitals


----------



## Arny

mrs phas said:


> I presume there's some contingency for those who need electricity, to work home health needs, even when ones area is scheduled to be blacked out


Anyone who needs it should register with their electricity board.
They will provide a generator at times of power cuts.


----------



## Deguslave

According to the chart, I'm going to be treated to my care alarm spending from 3.30am to 6.30am on a Saturday, loudly telling me, and my neighbours, that the electricity is off. Well we're all just gonna love that!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Maybe I been silly, when a gas oven is on it's burning gas all the time it's cooking, my little electric oven get to the temperature needed and switches off and only turns back on as needed to keep the temperature right. So surely it uses less power than my gas cooker, or have I got it wrong!


----------



## Emlar

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe I been silly, when a gas oven is on it's burning gas all the time it's cooking, my little electric oven get to the temperature needed and switches off and only turns back on as needed to keep the temperature right. So surely it uses less power than my gas cooker, or have I got it wrong!


This is from the Which website


----------



## Psygon

Apologies if this has already been posted about. But are people with Octopus Energy, Ovo, or British Gas aware of this scheme that’s starting soon?





__





Loading…






www.moneysavingexpert.com





Essentially people who have a smart meters are able to sign up to not use/reduce energy use at peak times and get paid for doing it.


----------



## Deguslave

Emlar said:


> This is from the Which website
> 
> View attachment 579284


I think a lot depends on the size of your cooker. I use a small tabletop one that's about the size of a microwave. As I live alone, its a waste to heat a large oven just for a small meal. It heats up quickly and the timer is very useful. I've yet to burn anything in there either like I did in the normal oven when I was either distracted or just plain forgot about it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> I think a lot depends on the size of your cooker. *I use a small tabletop one that's about the size of a microwave. * As I live alone, its a waste to heat a large oven just for a small meal. It heats up quickly and the timer is very useful. I've yet to burn anything in there either like I did in the normal oven when I was either distracted or just plain forgot about it.


That's what I've got, as there is just the 2 of us and having to bend down get hot food out of the main oven was starting to worry me.


----------



## huckybuck

Psygon said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted about. But are people with Octopus Energy, Ovo, or British Gas aware of this scheme that’s starting soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moneysavingexpert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essentially people who have a smart meters are able to sign up to not use/reduce energy use at peak times and get paid for doing it.


I got the email and signed up.


----------



## Cully

I'm confused. On my OVO account it says the £66 payment has been deducted, but they also paid it into my bank. Or am I reading it wrong?








You might have to zoom in to see it. Sorry.
Does it make sense to anyone. To me it seems they've taken £66 off my account balance AND paid it back to me !?!?


----------



## Deguslave

If they are taking the same amount each month from your bank as a direct debit, then they will need to refund you the £66, as you'll have paid it. It will show on your bill as a payment.


----------



## Jobeth

They reduced my direct debit. I’d consider reducing what you pay each month as that’s £537 that you could be earning interest on.


----------



## Cully

Jobeth said:


> They reduced my direct debit. I’d consider reducing what you pay each month as that’s £537 that you could be earning interest on.


With the threat of a huge increase in April I'm hoping my credit will cover quite a chunk of it £££.


----------



## Cully

Deguslave said:


> If they are taking the same amount each month from your bank as a direct debit, then they will need to refund you the £66, as you'll have paid it. It will show on your bill as a payment.


Thanks. That makes sense now.


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> With the threat of a huge increase in April I'm hoping my credit will cover quite a chunk of it £££.


You could put it in a separate account. The best rate for instant access is 2.5% at the moment so you’d make a decent amount by April. It’s just a thought.


----------



## ForestWomble

mrs phas said:


> I presume there's some contingency for those who need electricity, to work home health needs, even when ones area is scheduled to be blacked out
> Mine is only a CPAP, but those who need overnight dialysis, heart monitors, pain/medication pumps, end of life care etc
> After all, there's no beds to move those who, might be, affected into hospitals


I was wondering that myself, I need electricity for a couple of medical items and these proposed blackouts have me worried. 



Arny said:


> Anyone who needs it should register with their electricity board.
> They will provide a generator at times of power cuts.


Do you, or does anyone know how you go about doing that?
I thought I was registered, but I've never been offered help like that.


----------



## Deguslave

Ring your supplier and ask to go on the priority services register. Get help from your supplier - Priority Services Register


----------



## catz4m8z

mrs phas said:


> I presume there's some contingency for those who need electricity, to work home health needs, even when ones area is scheduled to be blacked out
> Mine is only a CPAP, but those who need overnight dialysis, heart monitors, pain/medication pumps, end of life care etc


Im hoping that anything that is technically life saving and cannot be done without would already have a battery back up in case of unexpected power cuts. The expected ones are only supposed to be 3 hrs so essential things should be ok?


(Im probably the same amount in credit as @Cully....all the doomsaying made me panic!!LOL)


----------



## Deguslave

I can understand the panic about the increases, but I'd rather that amount of credit was earning interest in my bank account, not theirs.


----------



## Arny

ForestWomble said:


> Do you, or does anyone know how you go about doing that?
> I thought I was registered, but I've never been offered help like that.





Deguslave said:


> Ring your supplier and ask to go on the priority services register. Get help from your supplier - Priority Services Register


You can also contact your network operator, that’s how my neighbour got on the list as we had a power outage during the beast from the east and they asked about vulnerable people.
From then she got brought a generator every time there was a planned outage.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> Ring your supplier and ask to go on the priority services register. Get help from your supplier - Priority Services Register





Arny said:


> You can also contact your network operator, that’s how my neighbour got on the list as we had a power outage during the beast from the east and they asked about vulnerable people.
> From then she got brought a generator every time there was a planned outage.


Thank you both.

By network operator do you mean the name of the electric company?


----------



## Arny

ForestWomble said:


> By network operator do you mean the name of the electric company?


I mean your regional distribution people, so the company responsible for the cables etc. in your area.
If that makes sense.


----------



## ForestWomble

Arny said:


> I mean your regional distribution people, so the company responsible for the cables etc. in your area.
> If that makes sense.


I think so, I have no idea who that is, I'll have to see if I can find out. Thanks.


----------



## Deguslave

ForestWomble said:


> I think so, I have no idea who that is, I'll have to see if I can find out. Thanks.


This might help.






Who is my distribution network operator? | National Grid ET


When you call 105 you’ll be put through to your distribution network operator. Or you can find out which one is yours by visiting this page.




www.nationalgrid.com


----------



## Lurcherlad

On bbc news site … another good reason NOT to agree to having a Smart meter installed:


----------



## tristy

I was quite shocked when I saw this, do the people in debt get given a time limit to get themselves sorted ? I can understand that from a business point of view they are not a charity, but who knew when they had the smart meters installed that they could switch your payment method.
I had a text yesterday saying that it's time to have my smart meter installed. It was from Winconsin in USA, I just had to click on the link, so I deleted it.


----------



## Cully

Just one example of why I wouldn't have one.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We won't have one either.

Lots of these smart things aren't smart at all.


----------



## Calvine

I keep getting texts which are cunningly worded to make it look as though a smart meter installation is now mandatory. Something to the effect of (sorry, never saved any): ''You are now due for your (my?) *S*mart *M*eter (capital letters) installation,_ a government-led initiative''. _
To book _your_ appointment . . . etc. Then they make a point of mentioning that this is a free service.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> I keep getting texts which are cunningly worded to make it look as though a smart meter installation is now mandatory. Something to the effect of (sorry, never saved any): ''You are now due for your (my?) *S*mart *M*eter (capital letters) installation,_ a government-led initiative''. _
> To book _your_ appointment . . . etc. Then they make a point of mentioning that this is a free service.


I know where I'd tell them to go.....


----------



## Cully

At the moment there is NO LEGAL REQUIREMENT TO HAVE A SMART METER. Don't be bullied or coerced into having one if you don't want to.


----------



## Deguslave

All the communications I had always made it sound as if I'd requested a smart meter, I hadn't, but they were all worded with something like 'we're pleased to tell you we can now fit your smart meter.' My main comment was always 'shove it where the sun don't shine.' Until it becomes a legal requirement, I refuse to have one, they are just another device to track and control the customer.

The off peak hours cash back plan is just another con to get people to install one.


----------



## Cully

Yep, I think that little ploy is a disgrace. do these companies really think we are all idiots?


----------



## Jobeth

I think pre-payment meters should not cost more per unit. That’s disgraceful.


----------



## Deguslave

Jobeth said:


> I think pre-payment meters should not cost more per unit. That’s disgraceful.


Yeah there's nothing like putting the price up for people who already can't afford it. Its not like people can do without energy, and I do wonder how the people making these decisions can sleep at night.


----------



## Jaf

In Spain they fitted a smart meter without my knowledge as it's outside. They then changed everyone's tariff which I didn't realise was me too, so I carried on like normal for a month till I got a high bill. I'm used to the cheap hours now but it was easier before.

I don't have a fancy display screen though. I think it's just so the electricity company doesn't have to send a van round to read the meter!


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> Yep, I think that little ploy is a disgrace. do these companies really think we are all idiots?


I think they do; but then, in some cases, I think they may not be far wrong. 
When the fuel business first became news, I was talking about it, just vaguely, not received any huge bills, to a friend of mine. She informed me, with more than a hint of smugness, that ''it would not affect her at all as she had a smart meter''. I told her it would have to be more than smart, it would need to be brilliant, even a genius, to stop her bills going up. And I know for a fact that she's the type who puts on the heating in September - latest October.


----------



## HappyMangle

We don't put the central heating on yet (gas) and use the electric heater instead.
Let see how our electric bills will look at the end. We just signed a new contract with the florida power and light company (after reading a lot about them on this site) and have no clue what to expect.


----------



## Cully

Has anyone tried one of those small heaters that are being advertised everywhere.








Just wondering if they are as good as they claim and do they actually save money.


----------



## Jobeth

I’ve got the second one as an emergency substitute in case the boiler ever breaks. It’s quite noisy. I doubt it would heat a room but if you are close by you can feel the heat coming off. You can’t have anything close by so the plug near my sofa would be no use. I’ve not checked how much energy it uses though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Cully I’ve never had one of those plug in mini heaters, but am not keen on the idea of them tbh.

When I was waiting for my boiler to be fixed the winter before last, I bought 2 of the following from Screwfix.










They were extremely efficient and having a thermostat avoided wasting energy. They were silent from memory.

One did fail after a few days, but was swapped with no argument and no further trouble.


----------



## Siskin

As I’m the one sat around more nowadays I do feel the cold more especially my feet, OH less so. Rather then put the heating on I’ve caved in and bought a heated throw which arrives tomorrow. The one I wanted has been out is stock for ages so I had got John Lewis to email when back in again which worked well.


----------



## Jaf

I have a ceramic heater in my bathroom. It's very good, but like a hair dryer it's only really hot right in front of it. Noisy and uses a lot of electricity. I find the oil filled radiator better for heating the room, it takes longer to warm up but stays warm when off, is quiet, and uses less electricity.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> @Cully I’ve never had one of those plug in mini heaters, but am not keen on the idea of them tbh.
> 
> When I was waiting for my boiler to be fixed the winter before last, I bought 2 of the following from Screwfix.
> 
> View attachment 579676
> 
> 
> They were extremely efficient and having a thermostat avoided wasting energy. They were silent from memory.
> 
> One did fail after a few days, but was swapped with no argument and no further trouble.



We have two heaters like that with a temp. dial 1 to10 they are good and not to heavy on the electric.


----------



## catz4m8z

I use a convector heater in my main room when it gets really cold and they are pretty good, esp if you only want to heat a smaller space.
I have turned my storage heater on in the bathroom now as I couldnt get my towels to dry though! Rest of the house has no heating and TBH I try and avoid using anything other then extra layers for as long as possible just so me and the dogs get more hardy! Ive had the windows open today for the fresh air and its cold but manageable with 2 cardies on.

TBH its only just started to get cold so Im not even on level 1 of my heating 'regime'.
Round here it goes lvl 1-fleece PJs, Oodie, thermal socks, throws, duvets/blankets for dogs, lvl 2- heated blanket, heated fleece underblanket for bed, hot water bottle, heated dog bed, lvl 3-heater goes on.
So extra leccie doesnt get used until we reach def con 2!LOL


----------



## Lurcherlad

FYI … On bbc news site:


----------



## Jobeth

Lurcherlad said:


> FYI … On bbc news site:
> 
> View attachment 579829
> 
> 
> View attachment 579827
> 
> 
> View attachment 579828


My parents have infrared heating with solar panels. Their bills are really low and they prefer it to the heat pump they had to replace after 10 years. It says that they involve more to set up. I don’t know how much harder it is as he took the qualification to be a trained electrician when he retired.


----------



## huckybuck

Sat in the dark!!! 

Doing the Octopus save electricity scheme. Tonight is the first one - between 5pm and 6pm. I’ve gone a bit mad and switched everything off inc fridges 😱 need to remember to switch everything back on lol!!!


----------



## Jaf

Sounds like it would be easier to just turn off the leccy at the fuse box.

Will you save much in just 1 hour?


----------



## Jobeth

I don’t think you’ll save any energy turning your fridge off as it will take even more to cool it down again when you switch it back on. I’ve got wind up solar lanterns/radio for a power cut and thermal slippers/cardigan/fleece blanket so maybe balancing the cost of those might at least make it easier.


----------



## huckybuck

Jaf said:


> Sounds like it would be easier to just turn off the leccy at the fuse box.
> 
> Will you save much in just 1 hour?


I worked out we probably saved around £1 😂 not entirely sure if it was worth it.


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> I worked out we probably saved around £1 😂 not entirely sure if it was worth it.


I guess £1 a day would add up!


----------



## Jobeth

huckybuck said:


> I worked out we probably saved around £1 😂 not entirely sure if it was worth it.


That does seem a bit high for an hour’s worth of electricity. I average £7 a day.


----------



## Jesthar

My central heating finally kicked on for the first time this morning...


----------



## Calvine

Just had my bill, amazed that I more in credit than I have ever been - £400 - but shock, horror, I thought it was -400 when I first glanced. I haven't cut down on anything that I can think of. All up to date readings too, no estimates, though they always estimate in their own favour when they do an estimate.


----------



## catz4m8z

Sitting in bed last night huddled under the duvet, no heating on, watching my tablet, with just one tiny dim light and thinking......


damn!

but this is how I usually live!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We are in credit only because of the grant from the government, so they have reduced our monthly payments, why it's only going to go up again .


----------



## Jesthar

I know some people were thinking about electric blankets and throws; I have a Which account and they've just done a review of some of them. Can post the results if people are interested?

Also @huckybuck , if you are going to replace that frdge freezer, I'm happy to check for the best models that meet your requirements  Although I'd also join those recommending a good chest freezer for your main storage, much more efficient than an upright.


----------



## Siskin

Jesthar said:


> I know some people were thinking about electric blankets and throws; I have a Which account and they've just done a review of some of them. Can post the results if people are interested?
> 
> Also @huckybuck , if you are going to replace that frdge freezer, I'm happy to check for the best models that meet your requirements  Although I'd also join those recommending a good chest freezer for your main storage, much more efficient than an upright.


I would be interested in the report on throws.
I‘ve just got a throw and have used it over the last couple of days as it’s turned cold here, woodburners on today. I have been heating the throw for an hour (it has a timer) and then using the residual warmth for quite a while afterwards. It’s actually quite warming without the need to switch it on


----------



## rona

Turned my heating on for the first time yesterday. I've been quite ill so I think I need to make sure I stay warm


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Turned my heating on for the first time yesterday. I've been quite ill so I think I need to make sure I stay warm


Hope you’re ok and recovering


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Hope you’re ok and recovering


Thanks.

Not yet.
Got 3 more hospital appointments coming up, they don't know what's wrong. I've lost a lot of weight


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not yet.
> Got 3 more hospital appointments coming up, they don't know what's wrong. I've lost a lot of weight


That’s rather concerning


----------



## Jesthar

Siskin said:


> I would be interested in the report on throws.
> I‘ve just got a throw and have used it over the last couple of days as it’s turned cold here, woodburners on today. I have been heating the throw for an hour (it has a timer) and then using the residual warmth for quite a while afterwards. It’s actually quite warming without the need to switch it on


*Best electric blankets*
Compare the results and prices at a glance in our table or read on for our full reviews.

We're doing our best to stay on top of the stockist details below but, due to demand, these products are currently coming in and then rapidly going out of stock.


Electric blanketsCheapest priceHeat up timeCost per hour*Where to buy*Best Buy*: Snuggledown Intelligent Warmth Supreme Comfort Heated Underblanket£100Good4pAmazon 
or John Lewis

 (out of stock)Russell Hobbs RHEDB8002£65Good7pCurrys 
(out of stock) or Amazon (out of stock) or Dunelm

*Great Value*: Slumberdown Electric Underblanket£53Average3pArgos

 *Great Value*: Silentnight Comfort Control Electric Underblanket£35Average3pAmazon
 or Argos

Dreamland Organic Cotton Double Heated Mattress Protector£120Good8pLakeland 
(out of stock) or John Lewis

Bedsure Fitted Electric Blanket£26Poor4pAmazon

 (out of stock)
Date tested: September 2022, Pricing and availability last checked: 9 November 2022
*Cost per hour is based on using the blanket on its highest setting as, following our testing, we think this is the setting you're more likely to use.


Let's se if I can just copy and paste in...

*Best Buy: Snuggledown Intelligent Warmth Supreme Comfort Heated Underblanket*










*Cheapest price:* £100 at Amazon. Also available at John Lewis (out of stock) and Next

*Pros: *

Heats up quickly and evenly
Not expensive to run
Comfortable to lie on
Easy to fit
*Cons:* 

Relatively expensive
*Our verdict: *Our top bed winter warmer
*Cost per hour: *4p
*Number of controls: *2
*Sizes available: *Single, double, king, super-king
This blanket heated up the quickest in our test and will have your sheets toasty warm in as little as 10 minutes. 

It heats up evenly too, with only a couple of degrees difference in temperature across the blanket. That's so small a difference we don't think you would notice. 

The blanket is comfy to lie on and and extends right to the edge of a standard-sized double mattress, so there should be no noticeable bumps under the sheet near the side of your bed. 

With four large elastic straps, it's easy to attach to a mattress. The controls are easy to use and, as with all of the blankets we tested, there's a timer that allows you to control how long the blanket stays switched on before it automatically cuts off. 

On its highest setting, it costs 4p an hour to run. The blankets we tested ranged from 8p to 3p per hour to run. 


*Russell Hobbs RHEDB8002 Double*










*Cheapest price:* £65 at Currys (out of stock), Dunelm, or Amazon. 

*Pros: *

Dual controls
Heats up quickly and evenly
*Cons:* 

Expensive to run
*Our verdict:* Perfect, but pricier to run
*Cost per hour: *7p
*Number of controls: *2
*Sizes available: *Single, double, king
This electric blanket has it all, if you're prepared to forgive the relatively high cost of running it. 

It costs 7p an hour on its highest setting, more than twice the rate of the most efficient electric blankets. 

But it's super comfy to lie on, heats up quickly and evenly, and the temperature adjusts quickly via the settings. 

This blanket also has dual controls, so you don't have to heat your side of the bed to the same temperature as your partner's. 

*Great Value: Slumberdown Electric Underblanket*










*Cheapest price:* £53 at Argos. Also available at Amazon and Slumberdown

*Pros: *

Cheap to run
Distributes heat evenly
*Cons:* 

Not the quickest to warm up 
Not very responsive to adjusting heat settings 
*Our verdict:* Worth it but you'll wait
*Cost per hour: *3p
*Number of controls: *1
*Sizes available: *Single, double, king, super-king

This blanket isn't that expensive to buy, and it only costs 3p an hour to run on its highest setting.

But it will take a little longer to heat up than the best blankets we've seen (20 minutes, rather than 10), and it isn't quite as responsive to adjusting the heat settings as other blankets we've tested. 

But if you're after a great value electric blanket, then this one, or the Silentnight Comfort, below, are a good choice. 

*Great Value: Silentnight Comfort Control Electric Underblanket*










*Cheapest price:* £35 at Amazon. Also available at Argos and Silentnight
.

*Pros:* 

Cheap to run
Heats up evenly
Dual controls
*Cons:* 

Doesn't heat up as quickly as the best
*Verdict:* Fantastic value
*Cost per hour: *3p
*Number of controls: *2
*Sizes available: *Single, double, king
This electric blanket only costs 3p an hour to run, the joint cheapest in our test. 

It also heats up evenly, so you won't notice any uncomfortable hot spots.

It takes a bit longer to heat up than the very best, so you might want to switch it on 20 minutes before bed, rather than 10. 

But it's a good blanket for the relatively low upfront and running costs. 



*Dreamland Organic Cotton Double Heated Mattress Protector Double*










*Cheapest price:* £120 at John Lewis or Lakeland (out of stock). You can get a king size version of this blanket at Costco for £95, but you need to be a member, which costs from £75 a year. Also available at Dreamland (out of stock).

*Pros: *

Heats up quickly and evenly
Dual controls
Comfortable to lie on
*Cons:* 

Very pricey to run
*Verdict: *Expensive to buy and own
*Cost per hour: *8p
*Number of controls: *2
*Sizes available: *Single, double, king, super-king

Does the basics of heating up quickly and evenly quite well. 

It's also plush and comfotable to lie on, and has dual controls so you don't have to sleep at the same temperature as your partner. 

But it's just too expensive to run for our recommendation. At 8p an hour, it's twice as much as our Best Buy, and it doesn't heat up as quickly, either. 

*Bedsure Fitted Electric Blanket*










*Only available at* Amazon

(out of stock): £26

*Pros: *

Heats up evenly
Not expensive
*Cons:* 

Thin and uncomfortable to lie on
Difficult to attach to a bed
Heats up slowly
*Our verdict: *You get what you pay for
*Cost per hour: *4p
*Number of controls: *1
*Sizes available: *Double
This blanket fails at the first hurdle, as it's quite difficult to attach it properly to a mattress. 

It's hard to flatten down, and if you're a wriggly sleeper, we wouldn't be surprised if this blanket bunches up under your sheets. 

The blanket is also thin, with wires you can feel through the fabric. 

It doesn't heat up as quickly as others we tested, and it doesn't respond quickly to adjustments in the temperature settings. 

*Best heated throws*
Compare the results and prices at a glance in our table or read on for our full reviews.

We're doing our best to stay on top of the stockist details below but, due to demand, these products are currently coming in and then rapidly going out of stock.


Heated throwsCheapest priceHeat up timeCost per hour*Where to buy*Best Buy*: Dreamland Herringbone Pattern Emerald Heated Throw£80Excellent4pArgos
, Lakeland (out of stock) or Dreamland 

(out of stock)*Great Value*: Dreamland Heated Throw£60Good3pArgos

Lakeland Sherpa Heated Throw£90Good3pLakelandCosi Home Fleece Heated Throw£70Good4pCosi HomeBeurer Nordic Heated Throw£70Average3pAmazonLakeland The Snuggler Heated Throw£100Good4pLakeland

 (out of stock)
Date tested: September 2022, Pricing and availability last checked: 9 October 2022
*Cost per hour is based on using the blanket on its highest setting as, following our testing, we think this is the setting you're more likely to use.


*Best Buy: Dreamland Herringbone Pattern Emerald Heated Throw*










*Cheapest price*: £80 at Argos, Dreamland (out of stock) or Lakeland (out of stock) 

*Pros: *

Heats up quickly and evenly
Responsive to temperature adjustments
Comfortable
Long cable
*Cons:* 

Not the cheapest to run
*Our verdict: *Our top snuggle pick
*Cost per hour: *4p
*Cord length: *3 metres 76cm
This is a lovely soft blanket ideal for snuggling under in front of the TV this winter. 

The cable is almost 4 metres long, which gives you lots of flexibility on how far you can sit away from a plug socket. 

This blanket heated up faster than any of the others in our test and it heats up evenly too. You'll also find the blanket responsive if you adjust the temperature setting. 

At 4p an hour on its highest setting it isn't the cheapest we found to run, but the cheapest is only a penny an hour less. 


*Great Value: Dreamland Heated Throw*








*Cheapest price:* £60 at Argos or Dreamland (out of stock).

*Pros: *

Long cable
Energy efficient
Heats up quickly and evenly
Responsive to temperature adjustments
*Cons:* 

You can feel the wires in the blanket more than others we tested
*Our verdict: *Good blanket, excellent price
*Cost per hour: *3p
*Cord length: *3 metres 76cm
This blanket costs significantly less to buy than most we've seen, but has a lot of notable qualities.

It heats up quickly and evenly, has a very long cable, and it only costs 3p an hour to run on its highest setting. 

It's softy and snuggly too, but you can feel the wires in the blanket a little more than most of the other heated throws we've tested.


*Lakeland Sherpa Heated Throw*








*Only available at* Lakeland: £90

*Pros: *

Cheap to run
Heats up quickly
*Cons:* 

Doesn't heat up as evenly as some other heated throws
*Our verdict:* Uneven heat distribution
*Cost per hour: *3p
*Cord length: *2 metres 40cm
The Lakeland Sherpa blanket heats up pretty quickly, especially when you consider that it only costs 3p an hour to run. 

It also feels nice and heavy and has a lovely soft feel. But you can still feel the wires underneath the blanket, which might be off-putting for you. 

However, the main issue with this blanket is that it doesn't heat up as evenly as the other blankets we tested, so you might notice some spots on the blanket are warmer than others. 


* Cosi Home Fleeced Throw*








*Cheapest price:* £70 at Cosi Home. Also available at Amazon
.
*Pros: *

Heats up quickly and evenly
Very snuggly blanket
*Cons:* 

Not as responsive to temperature setting changes as others
*Our verdict:* Won't disappoint
*Cost per hour: *4p
*Cord length: *2 metres 40cm
This is a nice blanket that's very soft and cuddly and heats up quickly and evenly. 

It's not a top scorer mainly because it isn't as responsive to temperature adjustments as some of the others we tested, and it's a bit more expensive to run. 

But in general, it's a lovely blanket that you wouldn't be disappointed with.


*Beurer Nordic Heated Throw*








*Cheapest price*: £70 at Amazon. Also available at Very

*Pros:* 

Cheap to run
Soft and snuggly
*Cons: *

Not as quick as others to heat up
Heat distribution is uneven
*Our verdict: *We've found better for less
*Cost per hour: *3p
*Cord length: *2 metres 57cm
While this blanket is soft and snuggly, and cheap to run, it takes longer to heat up than the others we tested.

it also doesn't heat up particularly evenly, so it doesn't get our recommendation. 


* Lakeland The Snuggler Heated Throw*










*Only available at* Lakeland (out of stock): £100

*Pros: *

Quirky design will appeal to some
Heats up quickly
*Cons:* 

Doesn't heat up evenly
Not very responsive to adjustments in the temperature setting
*Our verdict:* A bit gimmicky
*Cost per hour: *4p
*Cord length: *2 metres 40cm

Unlike others, this is a blanket you can wear – you just slip your arms through two large arm holes. 

It may make you look a bit like a wizard, but it will certainly keep you warm this winter. 

However, it doesn't heat up very evenly, and it also doesn't respond very quickly to temperature adjustments, so we'd recommend starting on a low setting and building up.


----------



## huckybuck

That’s so useful @Jesthar thank you! 

Gone to try to buy the snuggledoen under blanket but can’t find it in stock anywhere sadly. Given my email so hopefully if it does come back in I’ll be notified.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we've been using our electric blanket for a month now, most nights, for up to an hour. It's cost £1 so far to run - that's £1 well spent!


----------



## Siskin

Thank you @Jesthar, I bought the Dreamland heated throw in teal (2nd one down, Best Buy catagory) and agree with what they say. Quick to heat up and seems to be the same temperature throughout the blanket, the wires can be felt but it’s not overly noticeable. The long cable is very useful


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not yet.
> Got 3 more hospital appointments coming up, they don't know what's wrong. I've lost a lot of weight


Sorry to hear this Rona … I’d missed you around the forum.

Hope they get to the bottom of it and it’s nothing serious 🤞x


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> Turned my heating on for the first time yesterday. I've been quite ill, so I think I need to make sure I stay warm


Staying warm: What does an unheated room do to your body? - BBC News 

Yes, you must - being cold isn't just miserable and depressing mentally, but it really is a killer. Look after yourself @rona, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Calvine

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, we've been using our electric blanket for a month now, most nights, for up to an hour. It's cost £1 so far to run - that's £1 well spent!


If I had an electric blanket, I'm pretty sure the cats would not allow me to share the bed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Calvine said:


> If I had an electric blanket, I'm pretty sure the cats would not allow me to share the bed!


We were wondering this morning whether Oscar would've liked the electric blanket or not  I suspected that he would have.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> If I had an electric blanket, I'm pretty sure the cats would not allow me to share the bed!


The poor dears wouldn't need to keep warm by a slow cooker then! 😹


----------



## catz4m8z

TBH its the dogs more than anything that is making me want to turn on my little electric heater. They have a giant duvet as a bed and I try to cover them with blankets but they always seem to uncover themselves! Alfie is ok, he has mastered the art of tucking himself under blankets but the girls seem to be abit slow. I might have to invest in some jumpers for them!


----------



## Cully

The more I try to understand central heating the more confused I get with all the different advice.
I only have 2 radiators. One in the bathroom which has a heat control knob. And the main one in my living room which doesn't have a control knob, just the thermostat setting on the wall which reads 1- 5. I use this to switch the heating on/off.
Surely, if I keep that at 1, then the boiler wont kick in until I physically turn it up to 3, which is about 18 C. If I keep it at a comfortable setting for myself, 21C, then the boiler wont kick in until the room temperature drops to below that. Therefore, once I've chosen the temperature I want the room to be, I don't need to worry about turning it on/off all the time. Apart from late evening when I go to bed and don't want the CH on until first thing in the morning
Or am I missing something here???
I know I sound stupid, but there are so many different views atm I'm at a loss which is right.


----------



## huckybuck

Cully said:


> The more I try to understand central heating the more confused I get with all the different advice.
> I only have 2 radiators. One in the bathroom which has a heat control knob. And the main one in my living room which doesn't have a control knob, just the thermostat setting on the wall which reads 1- 5. I use this to switch the heating on/off.
> Surely, if I keep that at 1, then the boiler wont kick in until I physically turn it up to 3, which is about 18 C. If I keep it at a comfortable setting for myself, 21C, then the boiler wont kick in until the room temperature drops to below that. Therefore, once I've chosen the temperature I want the room to be, I don't need to worry about turning it on/off all the time. Apart from late evening when I go to bed and don't want the CH on until first thing in the morning
> Or am I missing something here???
> I know I sound stupid, but there are so many different views atm I'm at a loss which is right.


We have been told exactly that - it’s the room thermostat that instructs the boiler to heat the water for the radiator - if the room temp falls below it will kick in. 

I have smart thermostats and have to keep the heating itself on constant but just turn the thermostats up in the rooms I need heat. I can programme them to a lower temp at night which will keep the boiler from coming on and trying to heat the room but turn them up in the morning when I want the room warmer. It’s the same principle really.


----------



## catz4m8z

Had to email Octopus the other day and point out that they hadnt billed me in over 3 mths and were they going to? 
So they did and I discovered I had actually been using £10 less leccy then they were giving me every month!LOL
Now I am stupidly in credit so decided to say '**** it!' and have the heater on in my main room pretty much all day.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> So they did and I discovered I had actually been using £10 less leccy then they were giving me every month!LOL


You are doing even better than me. My last two bills have been £12 & £18


----------



## huckybuck

catz4m8z said:


> Had to email Octopus the other day and point out that they hadnt billed me in over 3 mths and were they going to?
> So they did and I discovered I had actually been using £10 less leccy then they were giving me every month!LOL
> Now I am stupidly in credit so decided to say '**** it!' and have the heater on in my main room pretty much all day.


I’m getting really annoyed with Octopus over billing. They are doing the electricity but not the gas because they can’t get it automatically from the smart meter. I keep inputting the reading manually but keep having to ask them to actually bill me. It’s driving me nuts!


----------



## catz4m8z

huckybuck said:


> but keep having to ask them to actually bill me. It’s driving me nuts!


oh dear, I hope this isnt now going to be a thing. TBH they have been really good and Ive sent them a reading every month and they billed me every month. Its only the last 3 that they stopped.


----------

